# LACE PARTY with annweb 11 Sept.2016



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. The Lace Party grew out of a lace workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL) several years ago. Through that workshop a group of KPrs interested in lace knitting and getting to know one another continued the workshop format, but known as the âLace Partyâ. We take turns hosting a 2-week discussions wherein we share information on our lace knitting projects, as well as our daily goings-on. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPâs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on â lace or not. We hope you will join us .
Sorry I have made a mess of starting this party ,not realising it was my turn ! I hope you will all continue with your projects and join in the chat as you go .Following one of the members mentioning she had to look up a saying I am going to take you through one or two popular sayings used in the UK .It could be they are common in other countries too and how often do we say something not knowing the origin ? 
Please comment as you see fit and continue showing anything from knitting to animals .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!! You did it, Ann! 

Thank you for the new start!

Have a wonderful evening! :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I will start with something my father used to say ."God gives us our relations ,let's thank Him ,we can choose our own friends ." I have decided on that one as I feel I have lots of friends here .
Some may like their relatives better than friends or vice versa .Please share youur thought s if you wish .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope I can make it interesting Toni .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for starting us off, Ann. Trixie has rolled in something very smelly on the beach so she is going to have a shower. :sm25:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> I will start with something my father used to say ."God gives us our relations ,let's thank Him ,we can choose our own friends ." I have decided on that one as I feel I have lots of friends here .
> Some may like their relatives better than friends or vice versa .Please share youur thought s if you wish .


Ann -- my family's variation on this saying is "you are born into your family, but you can choose your friends."


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started Ann... I look forward to seeing more sayings... I have heard one close to what you typed.. I am terrible with remembering exact wording... its why I don't tell jokes.. LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for getting us going on the next two weeks, Ann! :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to go back a page...I'm HEE-ERRE!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo hoo! I am caught up! Only nine posts, posts not pages, to the new LP so it was easy, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Hope I can make it interesting Toni .


It is already interesting, Ann. :sm24:

Around here it is: "You can't choose your relative, but you can choose your friends". It seems a rather negative take on what you have said. I like your version better. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I had to go back a page...I'm HEE-ERRE!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Woo hoo! I am caught up! Only nine posts, posts not pages, to the new LP so it was easy, lol.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the new start, Ann. I will love learning new sayings. It is always interesting to hear and learn about them. 

Melanie, I'm thinking of you today as we are in beautiful Vail Colorado and there is a huge antique corvette show here. It would be right up your alley!

When we moved to New Mexico, I restarted a relationship with my cousin in Santa Fe. We hadn't seen each other since we were about five and she is about a year younger than me. We have become great friends and socialize with she and her husband all the time. The best of both worlds, a relative who is also a great friend.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Ann, this is a great idea.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely to see you have all arrived .Looking forward to seeing the others and perhaps some new friends too .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I will start with something my father used to say ."God gives us our relations ,let's thank Him ,we can choose our own friends ." I have decided on that one as I feel I have lots of friends here .
> Some may like their relatives better than friends or vice versa .Please share youur thought s if you wish .


One I did not know, but can definitely sympathise with.

Thank you for getting us started over, Ann!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> I will start with something my father used to say ."God gives us our relations ,let's thank Him ,we can choose our own friends ." I have decided on that one as I feel I have lots of friends here .
> Some may like their relatives better than friends or vice versa .Please share youur thought s if you wish .


I have heard a version of this, usually from people who have relative problems. They would imply that relation hd to be accepted and put up with while friends could be chosen and enjoyed. We can change friends but not relation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for starting us off, Ann. Trixie has rolled in something very smelly on the beach so she is going to have a shower. :sm25:


 :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm24: That is dog's delight!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm24: That is dog's delight!


LOL.....but why do they have to do that? ????
:sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> LOL.....but why do they have to do that? ????
> :sm19:


Different sense of smell, and what smells beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> LOL.....but why do they have to do that? ????
> :sm19:


Oh I wish she hadn't !


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the good start Ann. I have heard the same version of this saying as Toni. This will be fun to learn and hear about all the variations of sayings. 
I am currently traveling, so have not had a lot of time to check in. We are going from our home in North Carolina to Lake Placid, NY, with stops along the way to visit family and friends. Today we went into Manhatten and saw some of the ceremonies commemorating the 15th anniversary of 9/11. We saw the new towers but not the memorial, as they were only letting in families of the fallen. I did get one picture of the tower through the oculus and one of the sunken plaza, looking up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the good start Ann. I have heard the same version of this saying as Toni. This will be fun to learn and hear about all the variations of sayings.
> I am currently traveling, so have not had a lot of time to check in. We are going from our home in North Carolina to Lake Placid, NY, with stops along the way to visit family and friends. Today we went into Manhatten and saw some of the ceremonies commemorating the 15th anniversary of 9/11. We saw the new towers but not the memorial, as they were only letting in families of the fallen. I did get one picture of the tower through the oculus and one of the sunken plaza, looking up.


Those are amazing photos, Caryn! Have a great trip! :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY Melanie I am glad you made it.. that was quite an impressive marathon post you made in the last LP. :sm02: 

That is so wonderful Barbara I just was reunited with my family after 35 years of not seeing each other.. it has been a few years now and we just don't keep in touch like we want!! I know I need to make a better effort.. it is just so much easier in person than over the phone for me... I am hoping to make it up the coast this winter and then maybe we could spent a weekend together :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn what an amazing opportunity!!! I would love to make a trip like that! I hope you are taking a lot of pictures and share them with us when you get home..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are amazing photos, Caryn! Have a great trip! :sm24:


Ditto from me, Caryn. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, I probably would have enjoyed that car show Barbara. If my Camaro was totaled then I was going to see if I could get a salvage title since the engine and transmission are good and then pick up an old Corvette chassis, drop the new engine in, and put a 63 split window body on. Best of both worlds: a beautiful old car with modern engine, suspension, and air conditioning (I live in the semi-tropics, A/C is a must).

Great photos Caryn. I have not been to Manhattan in a while but used to go for short trips when DH had a layover there. Safe journeys. 

Julie, a friend has a dog that loves to roll in poo, and they live in the boonies so they get deer poo, bear poo, etc. They have 20 odd acres but have to keep the dog inside most of the time


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for giving us such a good start, Ann. I love the idea of sayings.

Caryn, what special photos. Wonderful opportunity to be there today. Thanks for sharing.

I will not comment on rolling in poo.  We have cats. They do on occasion bring animals into the house that are not quite dead. Can make for an interesting evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are amazing photos, Caryn! Have a great trip! :sm24:


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, I probably would have enjoyed that car show Barbara. If my Camaro was totaled then I was going to see if I could get a salvage title since the engine and transmission are good and then pick up an old Corvette chassis, drop the new engine in, and put a 63 split window body on. Best of both worlds: a beautiful old car with modern engine, suspension, and air conditioning (I live in the semi-tropics, A/C is a must).
> 
> Great photos Caryn. I have not been to Manhattan in a while but used to go for short trips when DH had a layover there. Safe journeys.
> 
> Julie, a friend has a dog that loves to roll in poo, and they live in the boonies so they get deer poo, bear poo, etc. They have 20 odd acres but have to keep the dog inside most of the time


Thanks for the giggle, Melanie! Fortunately Ringo seldom does it!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for giving us such a good start, Ann. I love the idea of sayings.
> 
> Caryn, what special photos. Wonderful opportunity to be there today. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I will not comment on rolling in poo.  We have cats. They do on occasion bring animals into the house that are not quite dead. Can make for an interesting evening.


I am giggling Bev as I know that all to well. Just the other day Cleo was so happy coming into the house, I just knew she had something in her mouth. LOL. Cute little bird that was not yet hurt by her claws so I was able to grab her and get her back outside - in the meantime my sweater that I had resting over my shoulder getting ready to leave for work had fallen right into the toilet bowl.

Caryn, how wonderful to make it to NY for the ceremonies. Love those pictures. Have a good trip.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> LOL.....but why do they have to do that? ????
> :sm19:


Because it smells like a perfume to them! I had a Rottweiler that loved to roll in fecal matter when I had her out in the woods. I sometimes think it was her way of making sure she had plenty of baths! :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

For a good saying,

What you see here,
What you hear here,
When you leave here,
Let it stay here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> For a good saying,
> 
> What you see here,
> What you hear here,
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


They are both beautiful, Sue. 
:sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


Both are lovely. Congratulations on two WIPS off the list. Wow.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job on both


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are both beautiful, Sue.
> :sm24:


Agreed!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Those are amazing photos, Caryn! Have a great trip! :sm24:


Agreed!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, I probably would have enjoyed that car show Barbara. If my Camaro was totaled then I was going to see if I could get a salvage title since the engine and transmission are good and then pick up an old Corvette chassis, drop the new engine in, and put a 63 split window body on. Best of both worlds: a beautiful old car with modern engine, suspension, and air conditioning (I live in the semi-tropics, A/C is a must).
> 
> Great photos Caryn. I have not been to Manhattan in a while but used to go for short trips when DH had a layover there. Safe journeys.
> 
> Julie, a friend has a dog that loves to roll in poo, and they live in the boonies so they get deer poo, bear poo, etc. They have 20 odd acres but have to keep the dog inside most of the time


Not sure I understand all the car stuff ???? But there were some beauties there.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I am giggling Bev as I know that all to well. Just the other day Cleo was so happy coming into the house, I just knew she had something in her mouth. LOL. Cute little bird that was not yet hurt by her claws so I was able to grab her and get her back outside - in the meantime my sweater that I had resting over my shoulder getting ready to leave for work had fallen right into the toilet bowl.
> 
> Caryn, how wonderful to make it to NY for the ceremonies. Love those pictures. Have a good trip.


That was not a nice payback for saving the bird ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the good start Ann. I have heard the same version of this saying as Toni. This will be fun to learn and hear about all the variations of sayings.
> I am currently traveling, so have not had a lot of time to check in. We are going from our home in North Carolina to Lake Placid, NY, with stops along the way to visit family and friends. Today we went into Manhatten and saw some of the ceremonies commemorating the 15th anniversary of 9/11. We saw the new towers but not the memorial, as they were only letting in families of the fallen. I did get one picture of the tower through the oculus and one of the sunken plaza, looking up.


Fantastic photos. Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for a good laugh Melanie and Chris!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, they are both stunning :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> That was not a nice payback for saving the bird ????


No it wasn't, but it was a good laugh....even then.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


These are beautiful Sue! It seems to me that you are still knitting quite a bit - well compared to how I knit . . . . .


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I found the Party...yeah. (Pssttt... I need to know the dates I signed up for in the fall...I'm doing an Estonian piece..thanks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great start Ann. I'm going to catch up here first and then go back and try to catch up on DeEtta's LP. I'm so far behind!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Those are amazing photos, Caryn! Have a great trip! :sm24:


Same from me Caryn. ????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Both are lovely. Congratulations on two WIPS off the list. Wow.


Agreed!!! :sm24:



Normaedern said:


> Thanks for a good laugh Melanie and Chris!


For sure!!! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful work as always Sue. ????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I found the Party...yeah. (Pssttt... I need to know the dates I signed up for in the fall...I'm doing an Estonian piece..thanks.


This is what we have left on our schedule to date:

*September 25 - October 9* Tanya - Stitch Sampler Shawl

*October 9 - 23* WIPs - would anyone like to volunteer to host this one?

*October 23 - November 6* Dragonflylace/Deborah/DFL - her own design 

*November 6 - 20* From here on out we are wide open to your wonderfully creative ideas!!! :sm24:

*November 20 - December 4*

*December 4 - 18*

*December 18 - January 1*

*January 1 - 15*

*January 15 - 29*

etc. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I will volunteer to do a fortnight about WIPs. Topic unknown. I would rather not do the one in October because the last weekend I am on retreat so I will be busy cooking the week before.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty, Sue. The color for the Joyful Wrap,is really pretty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


You have been busy  Lovely work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I am giggling Bev as I know that all to well. Just the other day Cleo was so happy coming into the house, I just knew she had something in her mouth. LOL. Cute little bird that was not yet hurt by her claws so I was able to grab her and get her back outside - in the meantime my sweater that I had resting over my shoulder getting ready to leave for work had fallen right into the toilet bowl.
> 
> Caryn, how wonderful to make it to NY for the ceremonies. Love those pictures. Have a good trip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, I probably would have enjoyed that car show Barbara. If my Camaro was totaled then I was going to see if I could get a salvage title since the engine and transmission are good and then pick up an old Corvette chassis, drop the new engine in, and put a 63 split window body on. Best of both worlds: a beautiful old car with modern engine, suspension, and air conditioning (I live in the semi-tropics, A/C is a must).
> 
> Great photos Caryn. I have not been to Manhattan in a while but used to go for short trips when DH had a layover there. Safe journeys.
> 
> Julie, a friend has a dog that loves to roll in poo, and they live in the boonies so they get deer poo, bear poo, etc. They have 20 odd acres but have to keep the dog inside most of the time


This sounds like the Camaro is going to be fixed?? that is great news.. I know you love that car... but what a wonderful one you would of gotten built if you couldn't save it.. :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Chris.. isn't that the way it is... I do hope you were able to wash the sweater with out any trouble.. LOL My cat doesn't go outside unless we are all out there so she doesn't bring me things... but I have had cats who do... 

and my dogs have rolled in so many horrible stinky things I hate to even think about it.. I do know that on 'going to butcher' day we had to keep them in until all the mess was cleaned up.... and I made those guys clean it up too.. no leaving it behind for attracting wild animals on my place.. they weren't to happy about it but they did clean it up.. 

Sue those look really nice... Toni your pattern is very pretty and Sue you did a beautiful job with it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm still working away on the 'Wavedeck' it is a beautiful design... but Toni you are right lots and lots of decreases and YO's... as long as I keep the Center Double Decreases in the right spot I know I can block the rest into looking good...LOL I can only work on it for a hour or so before I get tired and start to drop Yo's. The great thing about this pattern is that you only increase with each chart.. there are 3 charts so for the most part your stitch count stays the same.. it is when I get to the edging that it will increase again and then I will be done.. but I have lots of yarn to put into that edging.. LOL With 5 skeins to use and I am only half way through the second one it will be awhile before I get it finished... the good news is the edge is a simple one that will be memorized quickly and will be pretty much mindless knitting... I plan on increasing needle size too.. to help it flounce out nicer...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The completed WFR:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very, very pretty, Julie :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very, very pretty, Julie :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Norma! Now I just need an excuse to wear it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed WFR:


That is absolutely lovely, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


Sue,

Lovely finishes! Nice mint green.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh, I love the photograph with the cat and mice! I plan on sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, your WFR is gorgeous. What lovely colors that do bring water to mind.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Apologies for being a bit late but to-day has not gone as planned .Having booked a holiday I needed to sort out insurance and could not believe that apart from an hour when a neighbour called I have spent about 6 hours trying to sort it out .Kept answeing the same questions then the page would time out or freeze and phone calls leading nowhere .All done now so will talk about ,not exactly a saying (why do they vanish from your brain just when you need them ?)r have you different onesbut an expression we use ."
Imagine a plumber ,working for a company ,comes to your home to do a job .He appears very good but the rates his company charges are rather high and you want him to come to do some work privately .Here we ask 'Do you do foreigners ?' In Scotland they call it doing a homie .Do you use the same expressions ?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue,beautiful knitting and I like the shade of green/jade .
Julie ..WfR has turned out looking magnificent .
Caryn, love the pictures you took .Thank you.
Lots of dirty discussion going on here !Also talk of dead bodies .I hesitate to remind you this is LACE party ! LOL 
Wonder why we love our pets so much when they have such disgusting habits .
Laughed at the picture Melanie .Good to have you back in the fold .
Norma I hope you have managed to de-smell poor Trixie .I was reading somewhere on how to get rid of the skunk spray but can't remember where .Sure vinegar was mentioned .Must go back as I am sure I spotted a new person .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello yona ,please join in and share your projects here .We look forward to getting to know you .
Pam ...were you rather flushed when your jumper fell into the toilet ? Sorry couldn't resist that .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> For a good saying,
> 
> What you see here,
> What you hear here,
> ...


That is a good way of saying what we say at Celebrate Recovery meetings. May I use this? Or a variation?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that looks beautiful. I am sure you will receive lots of compliments.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The completed WFR:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spectacular pics, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks for the good start Ann. I have heard the same version of this saying as Toni. This will be fun to learn and hear about all the variations of sayings.
> I am currently traveling, so have not had a lot of time to check in. We are going from our home in North Carolina to Lake Placid, NY, with stops along the way to visit family and friends. Today we went into Manhatten and saw some of the ceremonies commemorating the 15th anniversary of 9/11. We saw the new towers but not the memorial, as they were only letting in families of the fallen. I did get one picture of the tower through the oculus and one of the sunken plaza, looking up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, Trixie is smelling sweet again. I do hope you get the insurance sorted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your sweater, but at least you saved the little bird
.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> I am giggling Bev as I know that all to well. Just the other day Cleo was so happy coming into the house, I just knew she had something in her mouth. LOL. Cute little bird that was not yet hurt by her claws so I was able to grab her and get her back outside - in the meantime my sweater that I had resting over my shoulder getting ready to leave for work had fallen right into the toilet bowl.
> 
> Caryn, how wonderful to make it to NY for the ceremonies. Love those pictures. Have a good trip.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Because it smells like a perfume to them! I had a Rottweiler that loved to roll in fecal matter when I had her out in the woods. I sometimes think it was her way of making sure she had plenty of baths! :sm06:


Funny, my Rottweiler wants no part of a bath. I put out a wading pool with water when it was hot. He squealed and jerked away from me and won't even come close when I fill the water dish. Thought I had hurt him at first. I can't even spray him with flea spray.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. It is good to finish something.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> They are both beautiful, Sue.
> :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta. Wish I could say that I was caught up, but there are still quite a few out there.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Both are lovely. Congratulations on two WIPS off the list. Wow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, and welcome to the LP.

Sue


yona said:


> Great job on both


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Agreed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Hello yona ,please join in and share your projects here .We look forward to getting to know you .
> Pam ...were you rather flushed when your jumper fell into the toilet ? Sorry couldn't resist that .


That wasn't me. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pam. It is good to finish something.
> 
> Sue


I hear you on that! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not so much, and more scarves lately. Just trying to catch up after being away over the summer and really lightening up on the knitting. Trying to get back into the groove, and it feels good to finish something.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> These are beautiful Sue! It seems to me that you are still knitting quite a bit - well compared to how I knit . . . . .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, they are both stunning :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Beautiful work as always Sue. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely lovely, Julie. :sm24:


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, your WFR is gorgeous. What lovely colors that do bring water to mind.


Thank you, JanetLee! Desiree's idea was the colours of the Scottish Sky- which often is water laden!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue,beautiful knitting and I like the shade of green/jade .
> Julie ..WfR has turned out looking magnificent .
> Caryn, love the pictures you took .Thank you.
> Lots of dirty discussion going on here !Also talk of dead bodies .I hesitate to remind you this is LACE party ! LOL
> ...


Thanks Ann! Only occasionally does Ringo come in anointed, for which I am grateful, what was hard going was when he was 'mud-puppy' all one winter, in his enthusiasm for patrolling the fence line where the then neighbour had their dog. He had created about 4 metres of mud bath.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that looks beautiful. I am sure you will receive lots of compliments.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> For a good saying,
> 
> What you see here,
> What you hear here,
> ...


Good advise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished two WIPs today, well three if you include the little postcard I made for the Mini swap in Big Comfy Doghouse, but haven't sent it yet so can't post it, but here are pics of the other two. The first is Toni's A Joyful Wrap, and the second is what I have called Ferryland Scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. Next in line to finish is my Euro Fan Shawl, and then there is Rapunzel,and First Kiss. With the latter I am not quite sure where I finished off before going to Newfoundland. I think I was ready to start up with the two final clues when they came out, but haven't been able to find where I put the pattern with my notes. So there is still plenty to keep me going, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Sue


Both are beautiful.
Love the color of the cowl, I, doing that one too, hope mine will look so nice when done. Just too much other stuff going on to get much knitting done lately


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Update: it sounds like Tanya is OK but has been feeling overwhelmed to the point she doesn't feel up to posting. I am not sure she has started her contract job yet. I seem to remember she chose to host before that job started. ???? But don't trust my memory. Think I bruised my brain sneezing. Ahhh, allergies! :sm12:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I love your WFR, the colors are so beautiful.

We don't normally have indoor animals so fortunately I don't have the pleasure of "gifts"???? Having said that we had a Lab puppy in the house as DS got an8 week old puppy in November & then due to work & holday schedule he was only home about 10 days between Christmas & midApril, so guess who got the puppy. She grew not a very nice dog but has been away now for 2 months getting trained as a hunting dog, DH & I weren't happy about this but had no say in the matter???? She's back in October, I'm told.
I'm not good at remembering sayings but do remember a couple from my mom.
She told us "if you sing at the table you'll cry before the next meal " & also told me when she wanted to get married at 16 to my dad who was 10yrs old, her mom told her"just remember, if you burn your butt, you will have a long time to sit on the blisters"????, grandma died before I was born but I've often wondered if she didn't like my dad.
Well, must get off here & bottle the green tomatoe mincemeat I've been simmering all morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I love your WFR, the colors are so beautiful.
> 
> We don't normally have indoor animals so fortunately I don't have the pleasure of "gifts"???? Having said that we had a Lab puppy in the house as DS got an8 week old puppy in November & then due to work & holday schedule he was only home about 10 days between Christmas & midApril, so guess who got the puppy. She grew not a very nice dog but has been away now for 2 months getting trained as a hunting dog, DH & I weren't happy about this but had no say in the matter???? She's back in October, I'm told.
> I'm not good at remembering sayings but do remember a couple from my mom.
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, what lovely FOs. I love Joyful Wrap. They are both great. 

Oh no, Chris!! Yikes!

Toni, I'll take Oct 9-23rd, unless someone else has already claimed it. Love you Joyful Wrap design.

Melanie, such a cute photo with attitude. 

Julie, I love how the colors worked out on your WFR. Great job.

Ann, here we say, "Do you do side jobs?"

Welcome Yona!! Glad you stopped by. Stay awhile.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just received my swap from the MIni Swap party on Elizabeth's Ravelry site, and I really love it. Such a cute idea. We all know what stash means to a knitter.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just made reservations to see a musical comedy at the historic Ford's Theatre where Abraham Lincoln was assassinated. The show is called "Come From Away", about what happened in Gander, Newfoundland on 9/11, when U.S. airspace was closed and airplanes were diverted. Gander, population 10,000 received 38 of the transatlantic flights, with nearly 7,000 passengers of different nationalities. I read the book "The Day the World came to Town, 9/11 in Gander, Newfoundland" by Jim Defede, shortly after our return from NF. It is a great read, of the acts of kindness from the local people for those unexpected visitors who arrived from the sky, with shirt notice. Paul is reading it at present, and I highly recommend it. Knowing the subject matter, I was motivated after reading an article about this show in today's Washington Post, to try and make reservations to see it. It has received some great reviews and is supposed to be heading to Broadway next spring. We don't brave the Washington traffic very often these days, but I think this will be well worth it. Additionally we will have a chance to explore this historic site. The show was pretty much sold out, but we did manage to find two tickets towards the back of the balcony. I am looking forward to it, on 1st October.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I will volunteer to do a fortnight about WIPs. Topic unknown. I would rather not do the one in October because the last weekend I am on retreat so I will be busy cooking the week before.


Thank you, Norma! Take your pick and let me know. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Melanie's breakfast, p. 4, Snort!!! I had a cat that did that once!!! :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just received my swap from the MIni Swap party on Elizabeth's Ravelry site, and I really love it. Such a cute idea. We all know what stash means to a knitter.
> 
> Sue


Love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Tanya, Tricia!

Bev, you can have Oct 9 - 23. Thank you!

I remember all of those flights being diverted, Sue. I will have to look for a copy of that book. Enjoy the play and theater!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Norma! Take your pick and let me know. :sm24:


I have put 6 to 20 of November on my calendar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, what lovely FOs. I love Joyful Wrap. They are both great.
> 
> Oh no, Chris!! Yikes!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev! I had no control over the colours, except in describing to Desiree what I wanted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just received my swap from the MIni Swap party on Elizabeth's Ravelry site, and I really love it. Such a cute idea. We all know what stash means to a knitter.
> 
> Sue


Lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just made reservations to see a musical comedy at the historic Ford's Theatre where Abraham Lincoln was assassinated. The show is called "Come From Away", about what happened in Gander, Newfoundland on 9/11, when U.S. airspace was closed and airplanes were diverted. Gander, population 10,000 received 38 of the transatlantic flights, with nearly 7,000 passengers of different nationalities. I read the book "The Day the World came to Town, 9/11 in Gander, Newfoundland" by Jim Defede, shortly after our return from NF. It is a great read, of the acts of kindness from the local people for those unexpected visitors who arrived from the sky, with shirt notice. Paul is reading it at present, and I highly recommend it. Knowing the subject matter, I was motivated after reading an article about this show in today's Washington Post, to try and make reservations to see it. It has received some great reviews and is supposed to be heading to Broadway next spring. We don't brave the Washington traffic very often these days, but I think this will be well worth it. Additionally we will have a chance to explore this historic site. The show was pretty much sold out, but we did manage to find two tickets towards the back of the balcony. I am looking forward to it, on 1st October.
> 
> Sue


Not very long to wait- hope it is as good as expected.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That was a great piece fromyour swap partner ,Sue .Glad you booked for he show....enjoy .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the Waiting for Rain Julie. The color is very pretty.

Ann, you do make me laugh sometimes, thanks 

Sue, your swap is wonderful and very clever with the handle. The knitter did a great job. Mine is below. I am working on the one I will be sending, but only got two rows done today during lunch due to the interruptions.

Sayings : when asked about going somewhere / doing something my grandmother frequently replied 'with the grace of God and two Irish cops'. Never knew what the significance of the cops were but have actually found myself using the phrase, lol.


My swap - it is a mini-mitt. The swap theme was Mini Mitts or knitted postcards. Either to be no bigger than 3" x 5", and flat. I love my mitt


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Hello yona ,please join in and share your projects here .We look forward to getting to know you .
> Pam ...were you rather flushed when your jumper fell into the toilet ? Sorry couldn't resist that .


That was me Ann, and you are being funny. I didn't get it first read through. Then I stopped and read slower. Hahahaha. Love that. ????

Mel, I love that picture. I am laughing all over again. ????

Julie, I really love this WFR. Beautiful colors and it came out gorgeous.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Love the Waiting for Rain Julie. The color is very pretty.
> 
> Sayings : when asked about going somewhere / doing something my grandmother frequently replied 'with the grace of God and two Irish cops'. Never knew what the significance of the cops were but have actually found myself using the phrase, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Apologies for being a bit late but to-day has not gone as planned .Having booked a holiday I needed to sort out insurance and could not believe that apart from an hour when a neighbour called I have spent about 6 hours trying to sort it out .Kept answeing the same questions then the page would time out or freeze and phone calls leading nowhere .All done now so will talk about ,not exactly a saying (why do they vanish from your brain just when you need them ?)r have you different onesbut an expression we use ."
> Imagine a plumber ,working for a company ,comes to your home to do a job .He appears very good but the rates his company charges are rather high and you want him to come to do some work privately .Here we ask 'Do you do foreigners ?' In Scotland they call it doing a homie .Do you use the same expressions ?


Ann, that saying sounds so funny to me - 'Do you do foreigners?' I must have a one track dirty mind, to me that has sexual connotations.

:sm12: :sm12:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Love the Waiting for Rain Julie. The color is very pretty.
> 
> Ann, you do make me laugh sometimes, thanks
> 
> ...


Oh Mel, it is a little helicopter! I didn't realize that at first glance. Too cute!

Sue, your swap gift is too cute too! And how special to get to see that play. I didn't read the book but I did read a short article somewhere on that situation. People can come together when there are extenuating circumstances. Otherwise a lot of us are thoughtless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie!



MissMelba said:


> Love the Waiting for Rain Julie. The color is very pretty.
> 
> Ann, you do make me laugh sometimes, thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That was me Ann, and you are being funny. I didn't get it first read through. Then I stopped and read slower. Hahahaha. Love that. ????
> 
> Mel, I love that picture. I am laughing all over again. ????
> 
> Julie, I really love this WFR. Beautiful colors and it came out gorgeous.


Thanks, Chris! It's very appropriate for Scotland, too- being it's inspiration.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed WFR:


Lovely Julie. Very much like the color and the inserted lace pattern.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed WFR:


Julie, I love it. It just makes you want to snuggle up in it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, cute swap.  That play sounds good. I am going to have to look for the book. 

What a cute mitt, Melanie.  Ah, Chris is the one who noticed. Lovely helicopter!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Hello yona ,please join in and share your projects here .We look forward to getting to know you .
> Pam ...were you rather flushed when your jumper fell into the toilet ? Sorry couldn't resist that .


Major groan ???? Lol


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Update: it sounds like Tanya is OK but has been feeling overwhelmed to the point she doesn't feel up to posting. I am not sure she has started her contract job yet. I seem to remember she chose to host before that job started. ???? But don't trust my memory. Think I bruised my brain sneezing. Ahhh, allergies! :sm12:


Glad to hear Tanya is ok. If you are reading along Tanya, we miss you ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh Mel, it is a little helicopter! I didn't realize that at first glance. Too cute!
> 
> Sue, your swap gift is too cute too! And how special to get to see that play. I didn't read the book but I did read a short article somewhere on that situation. People can come together when there are extenuating circumstances. Otherwise a lot of us are thoughtless.


Ditto from me, Melanie and Sue. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just made reservations to see a musical comedy at the historic Ford's Theatre where Abraham Lincoln was assassinated. The show is called "Come From Away", about what happened in Gander, Newfoundland on 9/11, when U.S. airspace was closed and airplanes were diverted. Gander, population 10,000 received 38 of the transatlantic flights, with nearly 7,000 passengers of different nationalities. I read the book "The Day the World came to Town, 9/11 in Gander, Newfoundland" by Jim Defede, shortly after our return from NF. It is a great read, of the acts of kindness from the local people for those unexpected visitors who arrived from the sky, with shirt notice. Paul is reading it at present, and I highly recommend it. Knowing the subject matter, I was motivated after reading an article about this show in today's Washington Post, to try and make reservations to see it. It has received some great reviews and is supposed to be heading to Broadway next spring. We don't brave the Washington traffic very often these days, but I think this will be well worth it. Additionally we will have a chance to explore this historic site. The show was pretty much sold out, but we did manage to find two tickets towards the back of the balcony. I am looking forward to it, on 1st October.
> 
> Sue


The show sounds very interesting, Sue. My friend and her husband were part of the people stranded in Newfoundland.

Your swap is really clever and cute. Love your's too, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are a few sand hill crane pics. They will be heading south soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:
 

> Lovely Julie. Very much like the color and the inserted lace pattern.


Thank you, DeEtta! I am pleased with how it has turned out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Julie, I love it. It just makes you want to snuggle up in it.


Thanks, Barbara! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are a few sand hill crane pics. They will be heading south soon.


More super photos, Bev! That camera has such a clever photographer behind it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That is a good way of saying what we say at Celebrate Recovery meetings. May I use this? Or a variation?


But of course! I don't know who said it originally, but it has rather fit into a lot of jobs I have had.

Anyone and everyone feel free to use it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Apologies for being a bit late but to-day has not gone as planned .Having booked a holiday I needed to sort out insurance and could not believe that apart from an hour when a neighbour called I have spent about 6 hours trying to sort it out .Kept answeing the same questions then the page would time out or freeze and phone calls leading nowhere .All done now so will talk about ,not exactly a saying (why do they vanish from your brain just when you need them ?)r have you different onesbut an expression we use ."
> Imagine a plumber ,working for a company ,comes to your home to do a job .He appears very good but the rates his company charges are rather high and you want him to come to do some work privately .Here we ask 'Do you do foreigners ?' In Scotland they call it doing a homie .Do you use the same expressions ?


Sometimes we say "do you do work under the table", meaning not through the company they work for. It also has other connotations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sometimes we say "do you do work under the table", meaning not through the company they work for. It also has other connotations.


To us it means working, and avoiding paying your taxes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Funny, my Rottweiler wants no part of a bath. I put out a wading pool with water when it was hot. He squealed and jerked away from me and won't even come close when I fill the water dish. Thought I had hurt him at first. I can't even spray him with flea spray.


That is funny! Sammie Sue loved the water as long as it wasn't over her head! She fell into a creek when just a puppy and never forgot!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! Desiree's idea was the colours of the Scottish Sky- which often is water laden!!!!!


Just like here in the Great Northwest! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another saying:

Whistling girls and cackling hens always come to a bad end.

My mother would tell me this one because I love to whistle. Cannot sing worth a darn, but I can whistle!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> More super photos, Bev! That camera has such a clever photographer behind it.


Ditto! Those are lovely indeed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie and Janet Lee. It does get me outdoors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> More super photos, Bev! That camera has such a clever photographer behind it.


Ditto from me, Bev! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are a few sand hill crane pics. They will be heading south soon.


Bev, I so enjoy your photos. They are wonderful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have put 6 to 20 of November on my calendar.


Sweet! I will put you on my calendar, too!!! Thank you, Norma! :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are some pictures from beautiful Vail Colorado. The flowers here are unbelievably beautiful. Even the parking lots gave gorgeous flowers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What lovely flowers! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Okay, may we all get together and laugh really hard at me?

I worked out pattern for my next gansey. Figured out the gauge, how many stitches to cast on, etc. Did the cast on and maybe three rows last night. Today I pulled it out and worked up to 10 rows. Took it inside to measure to make sure it was all right. :sm06:

Oh my goodness. It measured 58 inches around! Bertha I am not (Bertha, one of the Butt Sisters), Twiggy either. This would have fit both of them at the same time!

Back to the calculator and another swatch! Need to lose at least 12 inches and that will still allow for maybe 4 inches of ease.

At least 10 rows is not that much to frog!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou, those are wonderful photos.

I want to say, I'm back and will be contributing some from now on. I was very ill for several weeks and in the hospital twice, all due to a doctor changing meds and causing really terrible problems. Anyway, I'm much better and am happy to talk to my friends again.

I finished the baby blanket for my new ggrandson. I haven't given it to the mother yet, but it turned out very pretty. I did not do the last bit of lace around it as I wanted to get it to him before he grows up! He was born at the end of Sept., weighed about 8.5 lbs and was 22 in. long. He really looks long and skinny. His little brother is always coming up and giving him hugs. It's very cute to see.

As for my knitting, I am working on two shawls, one by Toni and the other by Elizabeth. I'll get pictures up later. I need to get them back on the needles first. It is just so great to be back. I'm glad you all are still here!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I can't remember if I mentioned your shawl - AMAZING!!!!!

Thanks for the great photos, Barbara!!!

Happy Swatching, JanetLee!

We're back from our first puppy class. Harley totally socialized with the other two puppies there! She also was a great example for a couple of the lessons. I have learned a few things already! It was fun. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou, those are wonderful photos.
> 
> I want to say, I'm back and will be contributing some from now on. I was very ill for several weeks and in the hospital twice, all due to a doctor changing meds and causing really terrible problems. Anyway, I'm much better and am happy to talk to my friends again.
> 
> ...


It is so good to have you here again, Dodie!!! :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> It is so good to have you here again, Dodie!!! :sm24:


Ditto from me too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou, those are wonderful photos.
> 
> I want to say, I'm back and will be contributing some from now on. I was very ill for several weeks and in the hospital twice, all due to a doctor changing meds and causing really terrible problems. Anyway, I'm much better and am happy to talk to my friends again.
> 
> ...


Dodie -- so nice to have you back. Sorry for your challenges, but now that it is behind you, we can once again enjoy your company.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What lovely flowers! Thank you for sharing.


And from me, too, Barbara. It looks beautiful there. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is so good to have you here again, Dodie!!! :sm24:


And from me, too, Dodie. So glad you're feeling better! :sm24:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all. That's such a nice thing to say Belle, thank you very much.

My grandmother used to say "If you sing at the table, the devil sings with you". So we never sang at Grandma's house when we were eating. I guess I taught my kids that too, because I've heard them say it to their little ones (who aren't so little anymore!). 

The shawls and scarves are lovely as is the cowl. Now to get back to my knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto from me, Dodie. I am glad you are feeling better and back here.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Dodie. So glad you're feeling better! :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the new photos Bev.

Barbara, you are bringing back memories of my trip to Vail. It was covered in snow when I went so no flowers 

Welcome back Dodie. Sorry to hear you have been ill, but glad that you are recovering.

JanetLee, a visit to the frog pond is never fun but I have to laugh at the size of your Gansey. :-D

A bit more progress on the swap I am making for my swappee. Slow going as I am using cotton (maybe sport weight???) and size 00 needles. I started with 000 needles so these are an improvement. I need to keep this item under the size limits and still be able to make a recognizable pattern.

Hope all have a good evening,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just like here in the Great Northwest! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from beautiful Vail Colorado. The flowers here are unbelievably beautiful. Even the parking lots gave gorgeous flowers.


Great planters of flowers, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou, those are wonderful photos.
> 
> I want to say, I'm back and will be contributing some from now on. I was very ill for several weeks and in the hospital twice, all due to a doctor changing meds and causing really terrible problems. Anyway, I'm much better and am happy to talk to my friends again.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to see you here again, Dodie- I had been meaning to email you- but have been busy knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I can't remember if I mentioned your shawl - AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the great photos, Barbara!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are a few sand hill crane pics. They will be heading south soon.


Great pictures!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from beautiful Vail Colorado. The flowers here are unbelievably beautiful. Even the parking lots gave gorgeous flowers.


What a pretty town


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just made reservations to see a musical comedy at the historic Ford's Theatre where Abraham Lincoln was assassinated. The show is called "Come From Away", about what happened in Gander, Newfoundland on 9/11, when U.S. airspace was closed and airplanes were diverted. Gander, population 10,000 received 38 of the transatlantic flights, with nearly 7,000 passengers of different nationalities. I read the book "The Day the World came to Town, 9/11 in Gander, Newfoundland" by Jim Defede, shortly after our return from NF. It is a great read, of the acts of kindness from the local people for those unexpected visitors who arrived from the sky, with shirt notice. Paul is reading it at present, and I highly recommend it. Knowing the subject matter, I was motivated after reading an article about this show in today's Washington Post, to try and make reservations to see it. It has received some great reviews and is supposed to be heading to Broadway next spring. We don't brave the Washington traffic very often these days, but I think this will be well worth it. Additionally we will have a chance to explore this historic site. The show was pretty much sold out, but we did manage to find two tickets towards the back of the balcony. I am looking forward to it, on 1st October.
> 
> Sue


Sounds like a great play. I remember hearing how the town came together to provide lodging & meals for those stranded.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great play. I remember hearing how the town came together to provide lodging & meals for those stranded.


Me, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad to see Dodie R. back again! I'll start the confession routine --> I haven't been tatting since the move...at least I have located my two main boxes of needles. Only one person in my Church ward (that I know of) shuttle tats though I have viewed the YouTube material thanks to my portable.

Now I need to get 2 slicker brushes...of whatever size as I can go to Petsmart and get the largest dog brushes at $14+ USD


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, what a great swap! Brilliant.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, great pics and I love the blue heron.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Glad to hear Tanya is ok. If you are reading along Tanya, we miss you ????


...and from me, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that looks a very pretty town. Lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, may we all get together and laugh really hard at me?
> 
> I worked out pattern for my next gansey. Figured out the gauge, how many stitches to cast on, etc. Did the cast on and maybe three rows last night. Today I pulled it out and worked up to 10 rows. Took it inside to measure to make sure it was all right. :sm06:
> 
> ...


Rats! Frogging is a tragedy what ever the amount.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, it is good to see you again. You have been missed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I am glad you both had a good time at the puppy class.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My mother used to say "Men, you can't live with them and you can't live without them" :sm16:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all for joining in with your own versions of sayings .I find it interesting how much variation there is and liked the working under the table from Janet Lee .
My oldest GD has been laughing with her colleagues over They say .Now who are they ?
Dodie ,I heard you were ill and was thinking of you and am so pleased you are up to joining us again.You will see a few people have joined us .
Melanie ..your comment brings to mind ,'Laughter is the best medicine ' One thing I miss a lot are the laughs Jim and I had .We seemed to bounce off each other .
Chris ..sorry I mixed you up .As for the dirty mind ,I saw a differnet meaning in it too and actually wondered about posting it ! Hope no-one was offended .
JanetLee ..if you left the gansey at 54 you and DH could wear it together and have an even closer relationship.
Bev ..our very own twitcher ! TY for the pics .
Barbara ...so colourful .Those pictures remind me very much of Austria .Beautiful.
Toni ...Harley ,being a lab,will catch on very quickly .Just mind any dirty socks etc lying about .Going back to talking about animals again ,they will eat absolutely anything or make things pretty useless but we have to love them.When we had a Guide Dog puppy for a year I seemed to be shouting at the children ,constantly ,to keep things out of her reach .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just found this


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Just found this


As a sufferer of Chrohn's I thought this very funny :sm23:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> As a sufferer of Chrohn's I thought this very funny :sm23:


I'm curious...would having a sprinkle (or more if a dessert) of Cinnamon be appreciated? I'm finding out that the Cinnamon helps with unwanted problems below the waist if your intake isn't what your body is happy with.

Also a sprinkle of Cayenne on the savory "Meal" dishes helps with my unusual stomach. It doesn't like mild food for meal-time. And it's worked its way toward having a noticeable effect if I don't add the ground red pepper. I don't mind changing clothes...but I have more control with the Cayenne added.

My recommendation is just to try and work with the Cinnamon. You don't have to sweeten more than necessary (some Curry actually has Cinnamon in their ingredient list).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam, Melanie, Norma, Ann and Barbara. 

Norma, that heron was scratching an itch. 

Ann, what's a twitcher?

Wow, Barbara, look at all those flowers! Beautiful. Makes me want to go there. 

JanetLee, been there done that.  At least you caught it early. 

Yay, Dodie!!! So glad to see you and happy you are doing better. We missed you.

Norma, DH used to say "You can't live with women and you can't kill them." He was teasing, of course.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is what we have left on our schedule to date:
> 
> *September 25 - October 9* Tanya - Stitch Sampler Shawl
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, great pics and I love the blue heron.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I am glad you both had a good time at the puppy class.


Thank you, Norma. It was an interesting experience. We have homework. :sm17:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> As a sufferer of Chrohn's I thought this very funny :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev .a twitcher is someone who watches birds .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm curious...would having a sprinkle (or more if a dessert) of Cinnamon be appreciated? I'm finding out that the Cinnamon helps with unwanted problems below the waist if your intake isn't what your body is happy with.
> 
> Also a sprinkle of Cayenne on the savory "Meal" dishes helps with my unusual stomach. It doesn't like mild food for meal-time. And it's worked its way toward having a noticeable effect if I don't add the ground red pepper. I don't mind changing clothes...but I have more control with the Cayenne added.
> 
> My recommendation is just to try and work with the Cinnamon. You don't have to sweeten more than necessary (some Curry actually has Cinnamon in their ingredient list).


I've never heard this. Maybe that would explain my cinnamon craving.

Thank you, Karen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome! We are all looking forward to October. :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that looks so pretty... it is such a nice pattern and you did a beautiful job with it... I have 7 pages to catch up on... wouldn't you know it.. and on a day I woke up late!! LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> JanetLee, a visit to the frog pond is never fun but I have to laugh at the size of your Gansey. :-D
> 
> A bit more progress on the swap I am making for my swappee. Slow going as I am using cotton (maybe sport weight???) and size 00 needles. I started with 000 needles so these are an improvement. I need to keep this item under the size limits and still be able to make a recognizable pattern.
> 
> ...


Just a short visit this time! Such is the way of life when making up yourself!

That is some small needles! Are you using yarn or crochet thread?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just found this


Actually it works for this also! I was dealing with this for over a year about 14 years or so ago. Found some more food allergies! Got to laughing about it and calling it my "special" diet because folks were starting to ask what I was doing to lose weight! :sm08:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is great that you get to see the play! My Sister use to act in the Community Theater and it was her passion...Living in the San Fransisco Bay Area we were lucky to have many of the Arts in the area at any given time.. I can still remember going to various plays with her and the family... I know you will enjoy it!!! I love your post card too... it is very cute

Melanie your Mitten is adorable... I see the Helicopter too.. someone really gave you and your love of life some thought!!!

I had always heard "if you sing at the supper table you will be crying before bedtime" I guess different regions have changed things up a little here and there.. :sm01:

How about "Don't let the door hit you in the A** on your way out!!"


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> How about "Don't let the door hit you in the A** on your way out!!"


Another version of this one: Don't let the door hit you where the Good Lord split you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev amazing photo's... you capture the birds and water perfectly... I really enjoy them and wonder what the changing seasons will brings :sm01:
We didn't get the Pelicans like we normally do and the Whales were a bit further out than normal this Summer.. the Migration should be starting soon so maybe they will migrate closer to shore.. we have a wonderful restaurant that is ran by some friends of ours that has wonderful ocean views.. we can go in there for a glass of beer and finger foods and watch the Whales from inside.. where it isn't so cold and windy.. 

Barbara thank you for the pictures of Vail I have never been but we also have lots of hanging flowers here.. I would love to know what they feed them... none of my flowers did very well... but next year I will try again... 

Dodie it is so good to see you here again... I am so sorry you weren't feeling well... I hope it is all behind you now... I am one who cannot take typical medicine the Dr. gives me.. it is all trial and error.. I know the symptoms and stop right away if I have a issue... I have a co-worker who has had a terrible summer with her medicine.. but she says she is seeing results now and that she feels much better.. I hope the same goes for you too :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

JanetLee, I ran across this stitch pattern and thought of you.....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jannet I am sorry you had to frog but better now than later... I hope your second attempt works out just fine and it will fit perfectly.. 

Toni when I had my Sheltie and took him to obedience classes we were told that it is 'US' who really get trained and our puppy's will just follow our leads.. I do wish there was a class here when we got Fritz.. he really needed to be socialized.. poor thing doesn't really like any other dog around.. and he grumbles at Kiwi most of the time... 

Well I made it through the posts... YAY!!! When I got to work yesterday on the board for us girls my boss wrote in large red letters... "we are now closing at 6pm" YAY!!! that made my day.. the only bad part is I am loosing a hour a day all week.. but I'll be home for dinner from now on... and so the season is coming to a close.. we don't officially close until the 15th of October.. but the long days are over and I am so happy for that... so it Joe.. he had soup and sandwiches for us last night when I got home..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> JanetLee, I ran across this stitch pattern and thought of you.....


that is very pretty!!! You should put it in a pattern :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To us it means working, and avoiding paying your taxes.


I assume that some who want cash for jobs intend just that.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is so good to have you here again, Dodie!!! :sm24:


Absolutely, Dodie. It is bad enough to be sick but awful that the doctor caused it. Just happy you are better.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. Ronie, thank you. I do try, but mostly it's catch them quick before they're gone.

Thanks, Ann, for the clarification. 

Norma, these are for you. Better shots of the wood ducks. I wanted to get the male on from the side, but he caught on to me and went hiding.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Barbara. It looks beautiful there. :sm24:


Vail is one of the prettiest places. The elevation is 8150' so pretty high. We are already somewhat acclimated living at 5500 feet. But you get dehydrated very quickly there. Hillary had better not campaign in Vail. ???? Melanie, I have never been there in the winter but can imagine it is beautiful then.

We passed through Leadville CO on our way to Durango. The elevation there is 10,200' and is an old mining town.

The aspen trees are turning in the high mountains. It is such a beautiful sight to see all the gold in the mountains.

We are heading for our last stop for two days at our friends' cabin outside of Durango and then home. We are ready to be there for awhile.

JanetLee, at least you hadn't gone far before you realized you were making a sweater the whole family could wear....all together. ????

I bought two cookbooks yesterday. Couldn't decide which to gift. One is called Soup and I think I'm going to keep it as the soups sounds fantastic and that time of year is upon us. The other is "Oh, She Glows" a vegan cookbook for health. It is for my daughter. We both love cookbooks.

This will likely be my last post for a few days and then I know I'll have catch up reading to do. There is no cell connection at the cabin. Will be an electronic detox ????  No cell, no internet, no tv, no politics ???? Catch up with everyone later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Norma. It was an interesting experience. We have homework. :sm17:


Yes, I have done that too. It is hard work but rewarding
:sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just a short visit this time! Such is the way of life when making up yourself!
> 
> That is some small needles! Are you using yarn or crochet thread?


Paton's Grace cotton yarn (I think, I left the ball band at home).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> JanetLee, I ran across this stitch pattern and thought of you.....


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Vail is one of the prettiest places. The elevation is 8150' so pretty high. We are already somewhat acclimated living at 5500 feet. But you get dehydrated very quickly there. Hillary had better not campaign in Vail. ???? Melanie, I have never been there in the winter but can imagine it is beautiful then.
> 
> We passed through Leadville CO on our way to Durango. The elevation there is 10,200' and is an old mining town.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your time 'off'


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. Ronie, thank you. I do try, but mostly it's catch them quick before they're gone.
> 
> Thanks, Ann, for the clarification.
> 
> Norma, these are for you. Better shots of the wood ducks. I wanted to get the male on from the side, but he caught on to me and went hiding.


Those are a very pretty birds. The male was shy! Thank you so much, Bev. I really enjoy seeing your photos. The wildlife is fascinating.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oops double post


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, I lied. One more post. I was telling DH some of the sayings posted here and he started rattling off ones he grew up with. 

- even a blind squirrel occasionally finds a nut
- he was focused like a hen on a June bug
- it was raining so hard it was like a cow peeing on a flat rock

The next were my Mom's
- well, that is just about enough to physic a rooster
- madder than a wet hen
- hotter than a pistol
- when we would get ourselves in a bind as a kid, she would say that we were caught on the horns of a dilemma


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ..only heard the horns of a dilemma .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .....Toni when I had my Sheltie and took him to obedience classes we were told that it is 'US' who really get trained and our puppy's will just follow our leads.....


That was true when we had our horses, too. I had to do the learning. :sm24: ....I'm still learning. :sm17:

I'm glad you liked the stitch pattern, Ronie. Who knows? It just might show up somewhere. :sm17:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great photos, Bev! They are so clear! 

Enjoy your time out, Barbara!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Ok, I lied. One more post. I was telling DH some of the sayings posted here and he started rattling off ones he grew up with.
> 
> - even a blind squirrel occasionally finds a nut
> - he was focused like a hen on a June bug
> ...


Those are great. I've heard of several of them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev I love all of your photos!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ann, I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one with a dirty mind. And my saying for the day would be 'all talk and no action' .....LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma, Toni and Chris.

DH has one about the clock-a saying. I will have to ask him when he comes in.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Just found this


The cartoon is so funny. My dh had a problem yesterday with just that, I didn't laugh, but I did want to!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Main online article I got my "information" from: http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/266069.php

I didn't want to get TOO personal in my description of what Cinnamon helps...you know what all y'all are dealing with...I *LOVE* Fire Ranchers. But only 1-3 a day are necessary. I'm not into hard candy that much.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> JanetLee, I ran across this stitch pattern and thought of you.....


 p.13

Toni, that is a great design. I would love to make a sweater with that design, can you tell me if there it is in a book? I have many stitch pattern books and could look for ages and, probably, never find it!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev, your pictures are beautiful. You have such a wonderful eye.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Ok, I lied. One more post.


Those are all great. I have used "madder than a wet hen" many times myself. I'm not familiar with the others, but think I'll start a page with all of the sayings on it as they come up. This is great fun and a great idea, Ann.

De Etta, my saying similar to yours is "You can't pick your family, but you can pick your friends." One that goes along with that we used to say as kids is "You pick your friends, but don't pick your friends nose!" It's gross, but we were kids!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed WFR:


Julie, that is really a lovely piece. I don't remember what WFR is, would you please tell me. Thanks. While I was out, my computer crashed and I lost all of my wonderful patterns, so I would really appreciate any names you can think of, ladies. I know where to find Toni's, Elizabeth's and Mario's, but am at a loss for most of the others that we've had over the last couple of years.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> JanetLee, I ran across this stitch pattern and thought of you.....


Toni - You are a sweetheart! Thank you so much. Love it and yes, it is added to the "file" I have of patterns! :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> JanetLee, at least you hadn't gone far before you realized you were making a sweater the whole family could wear....all together. ????


I know! Isn't it great we are all able to laugh at ourselves?! And yes, there was more than enough room!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev - lovely ducks! Great colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ann, I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one with a dirty mind. And my saying for the day would be 'all talk and no action' .....LOL


Or, Less talk and more action! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Main online article I got my "information" from: http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/266069.php
> 
> I didn't want to get TOO personal in my description of what Cinnamon helps...you know what all y'all are dealing with...I *LOVE* Fire Ranchers. But only 1-3 a day are necessary. I'm not into hard candy that much.


Great information. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> De Etta, my saying similar to yours is "You can't pick your family, but you can pick your friends." One that goes along with that we used to say as kids is "You pick your friends, but don't pick your friends nose!" It's gross, but we were kids!


That is the one I am familiar with!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: An interesting experience...whatever the medicine you might be taking...have the Cinnamon powder and the cocoa powder in the same mix. The "buzz" is delightful! Certainly better than accidentally taking too much Tylonal (sp?) or other pain medication.

I prefer the high of chocolate to worrying about what illegal stuff is out there. Rough on my waistline...but SO tasty! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dodie and JanetLee. 

Gary's saying-"Even a clock that doesn't work is right twice a day."


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Never let it be said, and said to your shame, that all was well before you came. This one was posted at school way back when.

Or: Lack of preparation on your part does not inspire perspiration on my part. That was posted in one of the offices I worked in while in the Army in Germany.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Never let it be said, and said to your shame, that all was well before you came. This one was posted at school way back when.
> 
> Or: Lack of preparation on your part does not inspire perspiration on my part. That was posted in one of the offices I worked in while in the Army in Germany.


Walk the talk 
means do what you say not just talk about it. Be an example and do it, not just talk about it and expect others to do what you say and not what you do.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A couple of my favorites which I still use:

Were you born in a barn? (Meaning -- go close the door you just came through)

Is your head cold? (Meaning -- you're in the house; take off your hat)

This is really great fun....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that looks so pretty... it is such a nice pattern and you did a beautiful job with it... I have 7 pages to catch up on... wouldn't you know it.. and on a day I woke up late!! LOL


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I assume that some who want cash for jobs intend just that.


I think so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, that is really a lovely piece. I don't remember what WFR is, would you please tell me. Thanks. While I was out, my computer crashed and I lost all of my wonderful patterns, so I would really appreciate any names you can think of, ladies. I know where to find Toni's, Elizabeth's and Mario's, but am at a loss for most of the others that we've had over the last couple of years.


It is Waiting for rain- we did it as a task a while back, but I did not have the pattern at the time- and probably was deep in the green Guernsey- but now I have the computer/craft room, I have two main projects on the go at any one time.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Waiting for rain- we did it as a task a while back, but I did not have the pattern at the time- and probably was deep in the green Guernsey- but now I have the computer/craft room, I have two main projects on the go at any one time.


Julie, I remember the Gansey. It was beautiful also. And thank you for the information, it has gone into my favorites. I look forward to your next gansey (and when it's done, I'm sure it will fit you!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, I remember the Gansey. It was beautiful also. And thank you for the information, it has gone into my favorites. I look forward to your next gansey (and when it's done, I'm sure it will fit you!)


Thanks, Dodie! I jolly well hope I do have the math right! It's a lot of work, in this fine 5 ply yarn. I must photograph the beret I am making, it is looking good, but my suspicion is I will be re-working it- it has only a small circumference- 19 inches, I need 24 I think from memory, but I decided to plow on, and have a fancy 'swatch'!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> A couple of my favorites which I still use:
> 
> Were you born in a barn? (Meaning -- go close the door you just came through)
> 
> ...


I never understood this one. I knew the connotation but having grown up with barns we always closed the barn doors (and stall doors) because if you left them open the animals would escape. Although goats seem to be able to learn how to open doors so closing them only slowed them down, lol.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

De Etta ..late husband was always leaving the outer door open and I would say 'were you born in a field ?'We probably have fewer barns over here!
Dodie .I see Julie answered your WFR ? If you look in projects in Ravelry for Jane or Sue some names may click as Jane was always putting links to free patterns and has a number on her page .
Karen ...waist line ? Mine has gone walkabout ????
When leaving primary school I took in my autograph book and the head master wrote :- 
Good ,better, best never let it rest until your good is better and your better best . Never heard it said by anyone but so many years later remember it .
You are all great for adding your own sayings .Thank you so much .
Bev ..Linking to Garys clock one ...Time and tide waits for no man .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder if this is related to one I grow up with:

Put the wood in the hole. ie close the door and keep the cold out.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I never understood this one. I knew the connotation but having grown up with barns we always closed the barn doors (and stall doors) because if you left them open the animals would escape. Although goats seem to be able to learn how to open doors so closing them only slowed them down, lol.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Going back to the chat about under the table ,foreigners etc .
Here those who do such work are paid in cash and those earnings would not be declared for tax .Now hereby hangs a dilemma ..Perhaps on the horns of such .By employing a worker to do this would you consider yourself to be aiding and abetting ? Awkward eh?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is another completed WIP. This is Elizabeth's First Gift.
I am on a roll here. Expect to finish another in the next day or so.

Sue


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Go ,Sue ,Go !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very beautiful, Sue. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> Go ,Sue ,Go !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Very beautiful, Sue. :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara that is some very high elevation.... do as the locals do and you will be fine.. living at 5500 you are half way there.. I am at 0 oh I'm up a hill so probably 10' elevation at most.. LOL and I think I would have a hard time until I got use to it.. I have lived in higher elevations before when we lived in Eastern Oregon.. I had no problem then... enjoy your detox!!! LOL When we go up to the little town of Agness there isn't any reception up there either and it is refreshing too... I am sure you will have a wonderful time... 

Bev your duck is beautiful.. so much color on such a little head.. :sm02:

Melanie there are so many new cottons out.. I just keep seeing more and more.. I am not sure if I have seen Paton's Grace yet but am so happy we have more to choose from than 'Aunt Lidias' and lots come in a size #3 that is very close to fingering :sm01: I love it... but I need to use up some of my stash before going hog wild on some of the newer ones.. and their stunning colors...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ok, I lied. One more post. I was telling DH some of the sayings posted here and he started rattling off ones he grew up with.
> 
> - even a blind squirrel occasionally finds a nut
> - he was focused like a hen on a June bug
> ...


I love these... I have heard most of these too... I'm like Ann I can think of them until I go to write them down then I can't think of one.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is so pretty! I love the ends... do I see beads??? and the color is beautiful also... I wish Elizabeth and Jane would come back in here.. I do hope we didn't upset either one of them.. I am glad that we get to see Elizabeth's patterns though... I look forward to seeing your next WIP finished.. 

I have one from Joe.. he has so many I just can't remember all the words.. but here goes one he say's when I ask him what he is doing.. 
"I'm looking for a cat to make kitty britches" basically he is a man and doesn't want to go into details of what he is looking for.. the only time he gets chatty is if he has had a few beers.. LOL 

Dodie I think your idea of collecting them all is a great idea.. 

When I got home yesterday my Sister had sent me a book.. it is about Crochetnit the book is called 'Crochet on the Double Made Easy' it also has what they call Double Crochet which is a lot like (or could be the same as) Tunsian Crochet.. I am excited to get the hooks and see what I come up with.. there are tons of patterns in this book too... 

Well early day today... have a great day/evening all...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Sue. Such pretty work.

Ronie - the Patons Grace is lighter in weight than Aunt Lydia's and much smoother. I don't think it would make a good dishcloth but it would be nice for a summer top.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am enjoying my 1st trip to the public library since we've moved. I'm sleepy... but sitting in a chair. Zzzz! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> De Etta ..late husband was always leaving the outer door open and I would say 'were you born in a field ?'We probably have fewer barns over here!
> Dodie .I see Julie answered your WFR ? If you look in projects in Ravelry for Jane or Sue some names may click as Jane was always putting links to free patterns and has a number on her page .
> Karen ...waist line ? Mine has gone walkabout ????
> When leaving primary school I took in my autograph book and the head master wrote :-
> ...


Ann -- Have had the "good, better, best" phrased use quite abit around me in my youth. The minute my eyes say "good, better" the rest of the phrase ran through my head before I got the end of the line.

Along a similar line, one I love is "nothing exceeds like excess."


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- another lovely piece. I'm naturally attracted to purples in any shade or tone, so...... Doesn't it feel great to tick another one off the list. Congrats.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie . never heard the kitty one .
Sue,yes ,put the wood in the hole is one I had forgotten about .
I hope no one has upset Jane and Elizabeth and don't think that is the case .I think they are both very busy with the Ravelry sites .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A couple of my favorites which I still use:
> 
> Were you born in a barn? (Meaning -- go close the door you just came through)
> 
> ...


I've heard those before.

We also told the guys " the barn door is open" if their fly was down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sue, very pretty shawl, love the purple.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bonnie ..you're flying low without a licence is our saying for having the fly open and ladies showing an underslip ,It's snowing in Paris .
I wonder who invented all these sayings .There are records for some but not all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> p.13
> 
> Toni, that is a great design. I would love to make a sweater with that design, can you tell me if there it is in a book? I have many stitch pattern books and could look for ages and, probably, never find it!


I found the stitch pattern in Pinterest. I have no idea where you would find it in a book. You could just copy and paste it from my post. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Toni - You are a sweetheart! Thank you so much. Love it and yes, it is added to the "file" I have of patterns! :sm09:


I'm glad you like that stitch pattern, JanetLee. :sm24: (Thank you!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Were you born in a barn?" Around here it has to connotation of you seem to think it is ok to use bad manners.

Beautiful scarf, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful flower pics. I love towns which take the time to beautify with planting flowers and take care of them. It shows love of their place and that they take pride in its appearance and make it so welcoming.

Sue 


Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from beautiful Vail Colorado. The flowers here are unbelievably beautiful. Even the parking lots gave gorgeous flowers.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard those before.
> 
> We also told the guys " the barn door is open" if their fly was down


An alternate is XYZ. (Examine your zipper)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

God to see you back, Dodie and hope that all your health issues are resolved now. We missed you.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Babalou, those are wonderful photos.
> 
> I want to say, I'm back and will be contributing some from now on. I was very ill for several weeks and in the hospital twice, all due to a doctor changing meds and causing really terrible problems. Anyway, I'm much better and am happy to talk to my friends again.
> 
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Bonnie ..you're flying low without a licence is our saying for having the fly open and ladies showing an underslip ,It's snowing in Paris .
> I wonder who invented all these sayings .There are records for some but not all.


Our version, it is snowing down south.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, I m glad the puppy class went well.

Sue


TLL said:


> Julie, I can't remember if I mentioned your shawl - AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the great photos, Barbara!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was really impressed by the book, and think we will enjoy the show.

Sue 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great play. I remember hearing how the town came together to provide lodging & meals for those stranded.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, that is a really nice stitch pattern.

Sue


TLL said:


> JanetLee, I ran across this stitch pattern and thought of you.....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev. You are lucky to have such a variety of birds in close proximity.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. Ronie, thank you. I do try, but mostly it's catch them quick before they're gone.
> 
> Thanks, Ann, for the clarification.
> 
> Norma, these are for you. Better shots of the wood ducks. I wanted to get the male on from the side, but he caught on to me and went hiding.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, there are beads. I am happy with how it turned out. I thought it would never get finished. I started it as a test knit, but the final two clues were not ready when I went away, so it got out aside, and then I got busy with other projects. It is hard to come back to a project you have put aside. Anyway once I got to it again, it only took a couple of days. 
Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue that is so pretty! I love the ends... do I see beads??? and the color is beautiful also... I wish Elizabeth and Jane would come back in here.. I do hope we didn't upset either one of them.. I am glad that we get to see Elizabeth's patterns though... I look forward to seeing your next WIP finished..
> 
> I have one from Joe.. he has so many I just can't remember all the words.. but here goes one he say's when I ask him what he is doing..
> "I'm looking for a cat to make kitty britches" basically he is a man and doesn't want to go into details of what he is looking for.. the only time he gets chatty is if he has had a few beers.. LOL
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I should have said the other day how much I liked your WFR. The colour you chose really made it stand out.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta. Yes it is good to finish them off. Of course, there are still quite a few on it, of varying ages.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- another lovely piece. I'm naturally attracted to purples in any shade or tone, so...... Doesn't it feel great to tick another one off the list. Congrats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is another completed WIP. This is Elizabeth's First Gift.
> I am on a roll here. Expect to finish another in the next day or so.
> 
> Sue


Looking good Sue! So glad you've been able to pick up your needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I should have said the other day how much I liked your WFR. The colour you chose really made it stand out.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue! I am working a beret to go with it now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds good, looking forward to seeing that.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sue! I am working a beret to go with it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sounds good, looking forward to seeing that.
> 
> Sue


'Your wish is my command':


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Your wish is my command':


That is pretty :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Julie. Will go so well with WFR. Can I ask what is the pattern? It is a long time since I knit a hat, but this is very attractive.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> 'Your wish is my command':


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am supposed to be going up to my DD's tomorrow to babysit my two GKs until Monday whilst she is in Denmark. I am not sure if I will be able to get any serious knitting done. Paul had taken me to Michael's this morning so I could get some art supplies. Whilst there I happened to take a look at their yarn and saw some Caron Cakes. I thought it might be nice to knit a scarf for Alexandra. Then I thought I could just imagine Jackson piping up and saying "I want one too", so I picked up a colour for him too. Can you guess which is for whom?

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is pretty :sm24:


Thank you Norma! I think you will be getting ready to travel, tomorrow?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks great, Julie. Will go so well with WFR. Can I ask what is the pattern? It is a long time since I knit a hat, but this is very attractive.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue- it has been on my bucket list for a number of years.
Check it out on Ravelry, I just typed in The Ultimate Hat Book, and found it fairly well down the page.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am supposed to be going up to my DD's tomorrow to babysit my two GKs until Monday whilst she is in Denmark. I am not sure if I will be able to get any serious knitting done. Paul had taken me to Michael's this morning so I could get some art supplies. Whilst there I happened to take a look at their yarn and saw some Caron Cakes. I thought it might be nice to knit a scarf for Alexandra. Then I thought I could just imagine Jackson piping up and saying "I want one too", so I picked up a colour for him too. Can you guess which is for whom?
> 
> Sue


Alexandra to the right?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, she likes those colours and Jackson likes the others mire.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Alexandra to the right?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is another completed WIP. This is Elizabeth's First Gift.
> I am on a roll here. Expect to finish another in the next day or so.
> 
> Sue


Just beautiful, Sue. Everyone here does such wonderful work, I am so happy to be considered to bee a part of such a wonderful group of ladies.

The sayings are so much fun. My list, if printed, would already be over two pages long. Keep them coming! Ann, this was such a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, she likes those colours and Jackson likes the others mire.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

When one of my girls was in elementary school, the English teacher gave an assignment of finding and listing cliches. I think the top number was something like maybe four hundred. Once you get started with them, they keep coming out of the woodwork.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Just beautiful, Sue. Everyone here does such wonderful work, I am so happy to be considered to bee a part of such a wonderful group of ladies.
> 
> The sayings are so much fun. My list, if printed, would already be over two pages long. Keep them coming! Ann, this was such a good idea.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I need to use up some of my stash before going hog wild on some of the newer ones.


I've often said that one is "going overboard" when buying like I did at Christmas time.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Going overboard,Dodie is something many of us are guilty of ! 
I had seen discussion about the cakes Sue .They will be well received knitted into scarves .
Super beret ,Julie .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it your retreat weekend Norma ? A


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> "nothing exceeds like excess."


I've always heard it as "nothing succeeds like success." I never did understand what it meant, but seeing yours, I do now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Going overboard,Dodie is something many of us are guilty of !
> I had seen discussion about the cakes Sue .They will be well received knitted into scarves .
> Super beret ,Julie .


Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Norma! I think you will be getting ready to travel, tomorrow?


The Honey Fair was Tuesday. DH took some pics so I hope to post tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Yes, she likes those colours and Jackson likes the others mire.
> 
> Sue


They are great. They will enjoy their scarves :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The Honey Fair was Tuesday. DH took some pics so I hope to post tomorrow.


I had thought it was Thursday- my mistake!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Is it your retreat weekend Norma ? A


 No just a visit to see my daughter. I had a love surprise as my DGD was there and I had seen her since Christmas :sm24:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> I found the stitch pattern in Pinterest. I have no idea where you would find it in a book. You could just copy and paste it from my post. :sm02:


Thanks, Toni, I will do that. I didn't know if it was your design or one you'd found. It would look great on a Gansey-like sweater.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Julie, your hat (or tam) is very pretty. When will we see it on your head? Soon I hope, and I do hope it fits.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Toni, I tried to copy the pattern, but I must be doing something wrong because it doesn't come out, only things that are written. Here we go again, old brain, new problems! Before it was pictures, now this. It is frustrating sometimes.

Well, I'm caught up again. I'm going to go knit now. I want to thank everyone again at the wonderful reception on me being back. I really appreciate you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, your hat (or tam) is very pretty. When will we see it on your head? Soon I hope, and I do hope it fits.


Thank you Dodie!
I am fully expecting to have to knit it over- my plan is to use two strands of the same yarn. Have not yet decided on needle size.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is another completed WIP. This is Elizabeth's First Gift.
> I am on a roll here. Expect to finish another in the next day or so.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that is lovely lace work! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> "Were you born in a barn?" Around here it has to connotation of you seem to think it is ok to use bad manners.
> 
> Beautiful scarf, Sue!


We used: "Were you raised in a barn yard?" Meaning, use your inside voice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Your wish is my command':


My first though was "wow! that is gorgeous", and so was the second and third ones!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am supposed to be going up to my DD's tomorrow to babysit my two GKs until Monday whilst she is in Denmark. I am not sure if I will be able to get any serious knitting done. Paul had taken me to Michael's this morning so I could get some art supplies. Whilst there I happened to take a look at their yarn and saw some Caron Cakes. I thought it might be nice to knit a scarf for Alexandra. Then I thought I could just imagine Jackson piping up and saying "I want one too", so I picked up a colour for him too. Can you guess which is for whom?
> 
> Sue


I am sort of sorry, but those look like eye balls! I had to take a second look! :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My first though was "wow! that is gorgeous", and so was the second and third ones!


Thank you, JanetLee- glad it meets your approval!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> When one of my girls was in elementary school, the English teacher gave an assignment of finding and listing cliches. I think the top number was something like maybe four hundred. Once you get started with them, they keep coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> Sue


and 'keep coming out of the woodwork' is another cliche'


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is another completed WIP. This is Elizabeth's First Gift.
> I am on a roll here. Expect to finish another in the next day or so.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful, Sue! Well done on getting another WIP completed. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is pretty :sm24:


Ditto from me, Julie. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am supposed to be going up to my DD's tomorrow to babysit my two GKs until Monday whilst she is in Denmark. I am not sure if I will be able to get any serious knitting done. Paul had taken me to Michael's this morning so I could get some art supplies. Whilst there I happened to take a look at their yarn and saw some Caron Cakes. I thought it might be nice to knit a scarf for Alexandra. Then I thought I could just imagine Jackson piping up and saying "I want one too", so I picked up a colour for him too. Can you guess which is for whom?
> 
> Sue


Those look fun! Enjoy your time with the GKs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> Great job on both


Hi Yona, welcome to LP. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie. :sm02:


Thank you, Pam! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am supposed to be going up to my DD's tomorrow to babysit my two GKs until Monday whilst she is in Denmark. I am not sure if I will be able to get any serious knitting done. Paul had taken me to Michael's this morning so I could get some art supplies. Whilst there I happened to take a look at their yarn and saw some Caron Cakes. I thought it might be nice to knit a scarf for Alexandra. Then I thought I could just imagine Jackson piping up and saying "I want one too", so I picked up a colour for him too. Can you guess which is for whom?
> 
> Sue


Very pretty. What do you pay for it in the US?, it was $10 at Michaels here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

How about " make hay while the sun shines". Meaning get things done while you have the time.

Julie, I love that hat, so pretty.

Well, off to knit on my cowl, I'm about. 1/2 done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How about " make hay while the sun shines". Meaning get things done while you have the time.
> 
> Julie, I love that hat, so pretty.
> 
> Well, off to knit on my cowl, I'm about. 1/2 done.


And the right conditions, of course!

Thanks- I really like it- it has taken years to find a yarn that would work in the dsign.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

In the Army, we had an expression, OBE, which means Overcome By Events. We would say this when we would do something really out there, and when questioned why we did it, we would say OBE!

Does anyone else say "That is water under the bridge"? Meaning, that is in the past and not really important anymore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> In the Army, we had an expression, OBE, which means Overcome By Events. We would say this when we would do something really out there, and when questioned why we did it, we would say OBE!
> 
> Does anyone else say "That is water under the bridge"? Meaning, that is in the past and not really important anymore.


I would probably 'that is just water under the bridge'- definitely in my vocabulary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would probably 'that is just water under the bridge'- definitely in my vocabulary!


Makes me think of 'burning your bridges' and 'crossing the Rubicon'.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I finally re-started my Gansey. I have knitted four rows so far and it is at least 10 inches smaller! I do want a bit of ease in this. Of course, while I think I am making it for me it will probably be a gift to someone else! No pictures yet. Will do at least 10 rows for the bottom band before I start the rest of the pattern. For the band I am: P2, K1 tbl, all the way around. Then when I start the cable design I will keep this in the background and work in the cable design. That is my plan at this time anyway! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I finally re-started my Gansey. I have knitted four rows so far and it is at least 10 inches smaller! I do want a bit of ease in this. Of course, while I think I am making it for me it will probably be a gift to someone else! No pictures yet. Will do at least 10 rows for the bottom band before I start the rest of the pattern. For the band I am: P2, K1 tbl, all the way around. Then when I start the cable design I will keep this in the background and work in the cable design. That is my plan at this time anyway! :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm20: :sm18:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, what a lovely scarf. Great stitching and I love the color.

Thanks, Ronie. re: duck

Ooo, Karen, sounds as if you are enjoying your library! zzzzzzzzzzz

Ann, I love the "you're flying low without a license."

Thanks, Sue. I really am amazed at how many birds we can see. I have pictures-far away ones-of coots and lesser grebes. Those grebes go diving.  Down they go and they come up with a fish in their mouths about 3-4' away from where they went down.  I'd like to get closer pics. Sue,those (eye) balls look like they will make some great scarves.

Julie, your beret looks great!!

Yay, Janet Lee, for getting a second start. Sounds like you have corrected the problem. 

Going to go knit a bit, then "hit the hay"-go to bed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think regular price is about $7.50, but on sale this week for $4.59.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty. What do you pay for it in the US?, it was $10 at Michaels here


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my European Cup scarf this evening. Have a couple of pics on the mat. I did 14 different stitch patterns. Now that is done, I am going back to another pattern, Sea of Azov. I might get some done up at my DDs. Will take up the new yarn for scarves for the GKs, and at least make a start on them.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They do rather look like that, don't they?

Sue


run4fittness said:


> I am sort of sorry, but those look like eye balls! I had to take a second look! :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my European Cup scarf this evening. Have a couple of pics on the mat. I did 14 different stitch patterns. Now that is done, I am going back to another pattern, Sea of Azov. I might get some done up at my DDs. Will take up the new yarn for scarves for the GKs, and at least make a start on them.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I cannot decide if I like the color better or the different designs. It all goes together very nicely.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Quite the knitting progress this week Sue. Another lovely scarf. If I remember correctly you are using Chroma?

Hope all continues in a positive direction on the Gansey JanetLee.

Julie, I must say your gloves have a new appreciation with me. I liked them before, but now that I am knitting with US 00 needles (1.5mm?) I have more appreciation for the work you do. And working DPN's for a finger is nuts, lol. 

Off to bed, or rather off to visit the sand man, or catch some zzz's, or study the backs of my eyelids.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Karen, sounds as if you are enjoying your library! zzzzzzzzzzz


I'm glad I discovered how to adjust the volume on my phone-portable :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Played a YouTube-like entry of a pipe-organ/player that had the "sheet music" from a Queen's song. The Muppets did a rendition with the words on YouTube if you need the title. Just know it is a variation of a Queen's tune. I use it frequently to see if playing the YouTube videos will put me to sleep trying to play them or not. Need a "NEWER" portable 'computer' with Wi-Fi capabilities minimum to make it worthwhile! :sm24: I now have one with my portable-phone...my inherited laptop was NOT the computer to keep awake with.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> In the Army, we had an expression, OBE, which means Overcome By Events. We would say this when we would do something really out there, and when questioned why we did it, we would say OBE!
> 
> Does anyone else say "That is water under the bridge"? Meaning, that is in the past and not really important anymore.


Yes, I know "water under the bridge". We used to say it when I was younger, I don't know if anyone says it now. I don't know the expression OBE, but my dh (a sailor for 30 years) said he not only new it, he said it when necessary!

These are all from my honey:

How about RHIB, rank has it's priveledge. There's another one definition, but not for nice people.

How about SNAFU. That's when something new is always fouled up. Or FUBAR, fouled up beyond all repair.

He's got a bunch more, but that's enough for now. I'll have him save some for next week when we have more or less run out of sayings!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my European Cup scarf this evening. Have a couple of pics on the mat. I did 14 different stitch patterns. Now that is done, I am going back to another pattern, Sea of Azov. I might get some done up at my DDs. Will take up the new yarn for scarves for the GKs, and at least make a start on them.
> 
> Sue


That turned out great, Sue. :sm24:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> I finally re-started my Gansey. I have knitted four rows so far and it is at least 10 inches smaller! I do want a bit of ease in this. Of course, while I think I am making it for me it will probably be a gift to someone else! No pictures yet. Will do at least 10 rows for the bottom band before I start the rest of the pattern. For the band I am: P2, K1 tbl, all the way around. Then when I start the cable design I will keep this in the background and work in the cable design. That is my plan at this time anyway! :sm02:


Sounds wonderful, I'll be looking for your pictures. I have never done designing, but with all this talent here, I may have to start. I always have ideas, so we'll see!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my European Cup scarf this evening. Have a couple of pics on the mat. I did 14 different stitch patterns. Now that is done, I am going back to another pattern, Sea of Azov. I might get some done up at my DDs. Will take up the new yarn for scarves for the GKs, and at least make a start on them.
> 
> Sue


Sue, again. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Can anyone help me? I need to find the chart of sizes for kids. I had it bookmarked, but as I said a bit ago, the computer crashed while I was sick, so I lost it and everything else that I held dear! Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my European Cup scarf this evening. Have a couple of pics on the mat. I did 14 different stitch patterns. Now that is done, I am going back to another pattern, Sea of Azov. I might get some done up at my DDs. Will take up the new yarn for scarves for the GKs, and at least make a start on them.
> 
> Sue


That so pretty, gorgeous pattern & colors


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Can anyone help me? I need to find the chart of sizes for kids. I had it bookmarked, but as I said a bit ago, the computer crashed while I was sick, so I lost it and everything else that I held dear! Thank you.


Will this help. http://www.sizeguide.net/size-guide-children-size-chart.html
OR 
https://www.search.com/web?q=childrens%20size%20chart&qsrc=0&src=jo&gch=15&clickid=18255766562106423906


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my European Cup scarf this evening. Have a couple of pics on the mat. I did 14 different stitch patterns. Now that is done, I am going back to another pattern, Sea of Azov. I might get some done up at my DDs. Will take up the new yarn for scarves for the GKs, and at least make a start on them.
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty. I love the edging :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, what a lovely scarf. Great stitching and I love the color.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie. re: duck
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev, I just have a couple of ends to weave in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my European Cup scarf this evening. Have a couple of pics on the mat. I did 14 different stitch patterns. Now that is done, I am going back to another pattern, Sea of Azov. I might get some done up at my DDs. Will take up the new yarn for scarves for the GKs, and at least make a start on them.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful, crisp knitting, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Quite the knitting progress this week Sue. Another lovely scarf. If I remember correctly you are using Chroma?
> 
> Hope all continues in a positive direction on the Gansey JanetLee.
> 
> ...


I haven't gone that tiny, Melanie, I am working on 3's! I just prefer using dpn's, back from the days when we never ever saw circular needles.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a wonderful group ! There was I thinking I had better sharpen my wits and you all join in with plenty of discussion material .
Hit the hay is a common one here and I am going up the hill to BEDfordshire .I wonder if other countries use that .
I did wonder if you had realised you had used one Julie ...you probably had .
Honey fair ? Was that the one which is held in Conway ?Remember your DH going before Norma .Great you saw family .
Love your work on the scarf ,Sue .Chroma produces a lovely effect I think .Bet you are delighted to be getting so many things done .
Friend visiting to-day .I hate regular things and she seems to want to come every Thursday .Can't offend her by telling her to leave it for a few weeks but I just want to knit to-day !


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful 2 scarfs Sue! 
I have not had a chance to knit yesterday at all ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You are right, Ann. DH went to the Honey Fair last year, This year he went as a marshall becuase he only has enough honey for his regulars, Not a good year. Just a note about it. It Conwy has a charter going back to King John in the 13 Centuary to hold a honey fair and a seed fair every year. Here is a picture of the castle; 
http://cadw.gov.wales/daysout/conwycastle/?lang=en
These are some photos DH took.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DH has taken this photo so I wouldn't feel left out of the wild life! It is a small tortoiseshell butterfly. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Off to bed, or rather off to visit the sand man, or catch some zzz's, or study the backs of my eyelids.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:

Sue, another beautiful scarf. Love it.

Great pics, Norma. Looks like so much fun. I take it by not a good year, meaning not much honey this year?? Lovely butterfly from you DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are right, Ann. DH went to the Honey Fair last year, This year he went as a marshall becuase he only has enough honey for his regulars, Not a good year. Just a note about it. It Conwy has a charter going back to King John in the 13 Centuary to hold a honey fair and a seed fair every year. Here is a picture of the castle;
> http://cadw.gov.wales/daysout/conwycastle/?lang=en
> These are some photos DH took.


What a magnificent castle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH has taken this photo so I wouldn't feel left out of the wild life! It is a small tortoiseshell butterfly. :sm24:


Beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thank you, Julie :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> thank you, Julie :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my European Cup scarf/shawl all finished. I really enjoyed knitting it, so much that I have just bought a pattern for another shawl she has designed, which has English instructions.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my European Cup scarf/shawl all finished. I really enjoyed knitting it, so much that I have just bought a pattern for another shawl she has designed, which has English instructions.
> 
> Sue


That is great Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Sue!


Ditto from me, Sue! :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my European Cup scarf/shawl all finished. I really enjoyed knitting it, so much that I have just bought a pattern for another shawl she has designed, which has English instructions.
> 
> Sue


I love it. Very,very pretty :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I haven't gone that tiny, Melanie, I am working on 3's! I just prefer using dpn's, back from the days when we never ever saw circular needles.


I don't know how one would use circular needles on only 18 stitches. Magic loop??? With 4 or 5 stitches per needle (I use 5 DPN's) the needle changes are frequent. And I have two colors and my yarn really should not be used on such small needles, oh, and it is cotton so no stretch. Another cliche' : drinking from the fire hose.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> DH has taken this photo so I wouldn't feel left out of the wild life! It is a small tortoiseshell butterfly. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank you ,Sue. I will pass it on. :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that hat is beautiful!!! I love that yarn and how the center is! I'd like to knit a hat like that too... :sm01:

Sue I have been wondering about those Caron Cakes.. Mikey in Crochet Crowd was talking about them... Can I ask what do they run?? I wonder if Joannes has them?? I just love them and they look like they have what we have all been looking for.... loooonnnnggg color ways... LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is so pretty!!! and I my mind is remembering just like Melanie's... I am thinking it is Chroma too!!! so many beautiful color variations in Chroma... I love your scarf and I am so happy you were able to finish it up!! your needles are just flying.. I am hoping that it means that your wrist is feeling much better now!!! Don't forget to stretch.. we don't want you out of commission again.. :sm01: I see where you answered my earlier question and oh my gosh you got a great deal on those caron cakes... If I find them for a great price I think I'll pick up a few too!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is lovely Norma!! It would take my breath away to turn the corner and see that beautiful Castle!!! thank you so much for sharing... I hope your Hubby did well and sold all his honey...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I don't know how one would use circular needles on only 18 stitches. Magic loop??? With 4 or 5 stitches per needle (I use 5 DPN's) the needle changes are frequent. And I have two colors and my yarn really should not be used on such small needles, oh, and it is cotton so no stretch. Another cliche' : drinking from the fire hose.


Melanie are you doing the 'throwing' method or 'continental' I would think that with those tiny needles and cotton yarn you would have a better time of it if you were to throw the yarn... at least for the fingers... I would love to see this when your done.. your working so hard on it... I can only imagine your tiny little needles would be bent and twisted by the time your done... then you can make a 'Shawl Pin' out of them.. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> That is lovely Norma!! It would take my breath away to turn the corner and see that beautiful Castle!!! thank you so much for sharing... I hope your Hubby did well and sold all his honey...


Thank you, Bev. DD is very lucky to be there as it has lots going on and lots of good shops.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think regular price is about $7.50, but on sale this week for $4.59.
> 
> Sue


That's much more affordable than here.
I was trying to find the pattern for your beautiful scarf but didn't see it amoung those of the Sea of Azov designers, althought I did add several to my ever growing librairy????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well a little bit of what has been going on around here this week... I live in a town of less than 1900 people.. and we just got a group calling themselves.. "Cycle Oregon" that group has over 2000 people in it.... as you can well imagine there is very little wiggle room around here now.. LOL they leave this morning and life should get back to normal... I was on the bridge for quite awhile yesterday and a very handsome man was up there with me.. he was telling me all about it.. and we had a real nice visit... I of course told Joe about it.. and he was so tired at the time.. I'd like to see his face when he realizes what I told him... probably sometime today while he is working.. LOL oh to be a fly on the wall... :sm02: Joe has a jealous streak in him but in a cute way... But he isn't one to get upset.. 

I am loving all the projects being shared and the sayings.... When I lived in Arizona my best friend was from the south.. and she had so many sayings.. I wish I could remember them ... One time we went to get a drink and these guy's thought they might get lucky.. they sat themselves down next to us and she in her charming drawl was talking to them.. and they were hanging on every word she said until they realized she was saying there was no chance that they were going to get anywhere with us... it was so comical to see their grinning faces drop to a 'Um sorry Mame' as they scooted along to the next 'prospects'.. LOL the whole time she just had that sweet look and lilt to her voice.. then we cracked up laughing.. 

I have another early day... and hopefully I will get off work early too!!! I was suppose to yesterday but we were all there after closing hours because of all the people.. it was fun though and lots of great energy... I am sure today will be much more quiet..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie when my computer crashed I regained a lot of my patterns and information and then moved them to a thumb drive.. it might be a good idea for you to get one and do the same.. it is not fun loosing so many beautiful patterns... and more importantly those guides that we all save but can never find again.. I have them all now.. the problem is I never plug the darn thing in.. LOL I bet that is where the pattern I was looking for is.. :sm01: LOL as with any tool it need to be used to be useful.. as it sits right her next to me.. I wonder just what all I do have on it.. I might just have to take a look this weekend...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I know "water under the bridge". We used to say it when I was younger, I don't know if anyone says it now. I don't know the expression OBE, but my dh (a sailor for 30 years) said he not only new it, he said it when necessary!
> 
> These are all from my honey:
> 
> ...


Oh my, but you cleaned those up! My cat is looking at me, trying to determine why I am laughing I guess! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Sounds wonderful, I'll be looking for your pictures. I have never done designing, but with all this talent here, I may have to start. I always have ideas, so we'll see!


Dodie, Go for it! It can be flustrating, but the end results are so worth it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH has taken this photo so I wouldn't feel left out of the wild life! It is a small tortoiseshell butterfly. :sm24:


Beautiful, nice contrast of colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my European Cup scarf/shawl all finished. I really enjoyed knitting it, so much that I have just bought a pattern for another shawl she has designed, which has English instructions.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful, love all the different lace designs. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I grew up in very hilly country, in fact on the top of the biggest hill around. When some one would do something "off" we would say we were "going to kick you off the hill". I think there might be variations of this one somewhere. Seems like remember hearing something way back when.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful, nice contrast of colors.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, it is beautiful blocked. 

Norma, took the time to check that link. It is a wonderful castle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Melanie are you doing the 'throwing' method or 'continental' I would think that with those tiny needles and cotton yarn you would have a better time of it if you were to throw the yarn... at least for the fingers... I would love to see this when your done.. your working so hard on it... I can only imagine your tiny little needles would be bent and twisted by the time your done... then you can make a 'Shawl Pin' out of them.. :sm02:


I am a thrower  I have tried continental but since I have skinny fingers I have trouble with keeping tension unless I do some really convoluted holding of the yarn. I find the convolutions easier in my right hand so I throw  And yes, my needles are getting bent. They are thankfully metal, wood ones would have snapped a long time ago, lol. I finished the last of the colorwork during lunch today, yay! The rest is all one color, whew. I will post a photo after it gets to the recipient.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma, I think I missed your castle link but having been to Conwy castle I do remember it. It was a nice place to see. Congrats on the honey sale. Is the UK having the same decline in bee populations as here in the US?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I don't know how one would use circular needles on only 18 stitches. Magic loop??? With 4 or 5 stitches per needle (I use 5 DPN's) the needle changes are frequent. And I have two colors and my yarn really should not be used on such small needles, oh, and it is cotton so no stretch. Another cliche' : drinking from the fire hose.


I know people that swear by magic loop, but I think they are using it for socks, not gloves. The beret I just completed had a 4 dpn cast on, 2 stitches on each needle, FIDDLY- but I got there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that hat is beautiful!!! I love that yarn and how the center is! I'd like to knit a hat like that too... :sm01:
> 
> Sue I have been wondering about those Caron Cakes.. Mikey in Crochet Crowd was talking about them... Can I ask what do they run?? I wonder if Joannes has them?? I just love them and they look like they have what we have all been looking for.... loooonnnnggg color ways... LOL


Thank you Ronie- it's on Ravelry- look under The Ultimate Hat Book.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Norma, I think I missed your castle link but having been to Conwy castle I do remember it. It was a nice place to see. Congrats on the honey sale. Is the UK having the same decline in bee populations as here in the US?


A lot of the problem may be the insecticides used to kill dog fleas.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, with that small number those first couple of rows can get fiddly.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I know people that swear by magic loop, but I think they are using it for socks, not gloves. The beret I just completed had a 4 dpn cast on, 2 stitches on each needle, FIDDLY- but I got there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, with that small number those first couple of rows can get fiddly.
> 
> Sue


I am sure you will have mastered that one, long ago, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, it is beautiful blocked.
> 
> Norma, took the time to check that link. It is a wonderful castle. Thanks for sharing.


You are very welcome :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ,the completed scarf is beautiful 
Norma ..good to see some shots of the Homeland .
Julie ..you should know that everything in Wales is good including the people Lol Sure Norma will agree .
Yes Melanie all those are familiar .
One which came into my head earlier .....Has the cat got your tongue ?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I only wish!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you will have mastered that one, long ago, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am up at my daughter's house now. My DH is driving her to the airport right now. I have cast on for Alexandra's scarf, but Kat's new dog was really sniffing around at the ball of yarn, so knitting might not be as easy as I anticipated, if she is going to think it is something to chew or otherwise play with. I will be watching her closely and won't be leaving it lying around unattended.

Right now she is sleeping near me, so I am free to knit.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ,the completed scarf is beautiful
> Norma ..good to see some shots of the Homeland .
> Julie ..you should know that everything in Wales is good including the people Lol Sure Norma will agree .
> Yes Melanie all those are familiar .
> One which came into my head earlier .....Has the cat got your tongue ?


It certainly is great- I can only dream, though, at this distance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I only wish!
> 
> Sue


So you find it fiddly too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am up at my daughter's house now. My DH is driving her to the airport right now. I have cast on for Alexandra's scarf, but Kat's new dog was really sniffing around at the ball of yarn, so knitting might not be as easy as I anticipated, if she is going to think it is something to chew or otherwise play with. I will be watching her closely and won't be leaving it lying around unattended.
> 
> Right now she is sleeping near me, so I am free to knit.
> 
> Sue


Nice dog! But do remember not to leave your work out!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yes.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> So you find it fiddly too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know people that swear by magic loop, but I think they are using it for socks, not gloves. The beret I just completed had a 4 dpn cast on, 2 stitches on each needle, FIDDLY- but I got there!


Fiddly for sure!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> you should know that everything in Wales is good including the people Lol Sure Norma will agree .


We have a group of Welsh working upstairs - when the boss Welsh introduces the other Welsh to me he points out that I have Welsh family. They all seem to like that


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I am up at my daughter's house now. My DH is driving her to the airport right now. I have cast on for Alexandra's scarf, but Kat's new dog was really sniffing around at the ball of yarn, so knitting might not be as easy as I anticipated, if she is going to think it is something to chew or otherwise play with. I will be watching her closely and won't be leaving it lying around unattended.
> 
> Right now she is sleeping near me, so I am free to knit.
> 
> Sue


Cute and quiet at the moment!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> We have a group of Welsh working upstairs - when the boss Welsh introduces the other Welsh to me he points out that I have Welsh family. They all seem to like that


You are family :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Will this help. http://www.sizeguide.net/size-guide-children-size-chart.html
> OR
> https://www.search.com/web?q=childrens%20size%20chart&qsrc=0&src=jo&gch=15&clickid=18255766562106423906


Tricia, thanks so much. I found one of the charts that has chest size from these searches, now I can get out my Sweater Wizard and make a basic pattern then decide what kind of design to put on it instead of just a plain sweater. I don't know why I didn't think of searching the web, but again, thanks.

Sue, the finished scarf or shawl is really lovely.

Norma, your butterfly is very pretty. I've never seen one like it. And the pictures from the town are very nice. I love the old towns that keep their architecture in tact. It seems like in most of the cities here all of the old homes are being knocked down to make room for high rise apartments because so many people are moving to the Pacific Northwest.

Bonnie, what is the "Sea of Azov" designers? I haven't heard of that one and have not gone over the parties I missed when I was sick.

Ronie, that's a very good idea, thank you. I'm going to do that starting as soon as I can get a thumb drive.

Sue, that is a really pretty dog, but I can see how he could really mess up a ball of yarn. I've had the the tangles a few times from cats, but not dogs. I guess they are all nosy, though!

I am caught up again, so I am going to go start the sweater for Sammy. He'll be two in Oct. so I must get busy. I think I'll do a two color across the chest (maybe slip stitch).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am up at my daughter's house now. My DH is driving her to the airport right now. I have cast on for Alexandra's scarf, but Kat's new dog was really sniffing around at the ball of yarn, so knitting might not be as easy as I anticipated, if she is going to think it is something to chew or otherwise play with. I will be watching her closely and won't be leaving it lying around unattended.
> 
> Right now she is sleeping near me, so I am free to knit.
> 
> Sue


What a beautiful dog! Enjoy your time there. :sm02:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> DH has taken this photo so I wouldn't feel left out of the wild life! It is a small tortoiseshell butterfly. :sm24:


A beautiful butterfly Norma. Say thanks to DH for the pictures. And that Conwy Castle is quite impressive looking. I would love to go to Europe and visit all the castles.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it a weimaraner Sue ? You will need to find a high hiding place away from those long legs !
Have they come overto live or just to work Melanie ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Fiddly for sure!


agreed!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried the magic loop once, but I learned on the DPNs. I like them better. Magic loop is too fiddly for me. 

Good on you, Julie, for working the small cast on. They are really fiddly. 

Nice looking dog, Sue. Keep a hold of your knitting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> You are family :sm24: :sm24:


<3


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Have they come overto live or just to work Melanie ?


Work, long term assignments, several months at a time. Their company uses our warehousing services so are renting the office space upstairs as a base of operations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I tried the magic loop once, but I learned on the DPNs. I like them better. Magic loop is too fiddly for me.
> 
> Good on you, Julie, for working the small cast on. They are really fiddly.
> 
> Nice looking dog, Sue. Keep a hold of your knitting.


Thanks Bev!- it was quite difficult trying not to twist it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have actually laid the needles down on the table between the needles to be sure it didn't get twisted and that I knew where I was going next. It is such a relief to get to the 5th or 6th row.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Quite the knitting progress this week Sue. Another lovely scarf. If I remember correctly you are using Chroma?
> 
> Hope all continues in a positive direction on the Gansey JanetLee.
> 
> ...


My mom would tell us it was time for the blanket show when we were to go to bed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She was a rescue dog, supposedly part lab, but her body is a little like a greyhound. Then another of my daughters thought she had some coonhound in her. I just know she is big dog, can get her paws on the counter.

Sue


annweb said:


> Is it a weimaraner Sue ? You will need to find a high hiding place away from those long legs !
> Have they come overto live or just to work Melanie ?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> She was a rescue dog, supposedly part lab, but her body is a little like a greyhound. Then another of my daughters thought she had some coonhound in her. I just know she is big dog, can get her paws on the counter. They have only had her a couple of weeks. I wasn't altogether happy about watching her and the little ones, but they have a big yard and I am not going anywhere.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know people that swear by magic loop, but I think they are using it for socks, not gloves. The beret I just completed had a 4 dpn cast on, 2 stitches on each needle, FIDDLY- but I got there!


Casting on with DPNs is fiddly. I try to avoid it but your beret is so pretty, I may have to get over my aversion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have actually laid the needles down on the table between the needles to be sure it didn't get twisted and that I knew where I was going next. It is such a relief to get to the 5th or 6th row.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Casting on with DPNs is fiddly. I try to avoid it but your beret is so pretty, I may have to get over my aversion.


It has been something I have wanted to make, for years now! But I had stalled partly because of the cast on!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know people that swear by magic loop, but I think they are using it for socks, not gloves. The beret I just completed had a 4 dpn cast on, 2 stitches on each needle, FIDDLY- but I got there!


That is exactly how I start my hats. Gets the fiddly stuff out of the way and you get to enjoy knitting the rest of the hat. I don't care for the magic loop, but that is just me. Definitely like the dpn though. And yes, 4 needles, two stitches on each needle. Do you run the yarn through the stitches to ensure a tight closure and no hole? When I do the cast on I have the end of the yarn going through the stitches at the same time and then just snug it up tight. Works like a charm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, with that small number those first couple of rows can get fiddly.
> 
> Sue


Especially if you are using size 1 needles and lace weight yarn! Been there, done that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is exactly how I start my hats. Gets the fiddly stuff out of the way and you get to enjoy knitting the rest of the hat. I don't care for the magic loop, but that is just me. Definitely like the dpn though. And yes, 4 needles, two stitches on each needle. Do you run the yarn through the stitches to ensure a tight closure and no hole? When I do the cast on I have the end of the yarn going through the stitches at the same time and then just snug it up tight. Works like a charm.


Yes, I ran the yarn round after I finished knitting.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We are finally home and will be here until Christmas. The garden is loaded with vegetables and the beets are definitely ready to harvest. My sister and her husband and my cousin are arriving 10/1 for about 4 days. They want to see the Balloon Fiesta that begins on the 1st. We can see the balloons from our patio. One almost landed in our back yard one year. That would have been fun. There typically are about 600 balloons and they are fun to watch. I'll definitely try to get pictures. 

We had a wonderful time away with our last stop at our best friends cabin. Actually, belongs to their friend who lets them use it. It is 10' from an active river and the setting is absolutely peaceful. It was almost too chilly to be out. This morning it was only 42 when we got up. Wussy girl stayed inside. ???? It was great spending quality time with my best friend. 

Sue, you have been a knitting machine. First Gift turned out really pretty and I love all the lace patterns in the European Cup Scarf. Lovely with the gradient yarn. To your comment about cities taking care of flowers, Vail certainly should get an award. Even under the cherry trees, not one could be found on the ground. 

Bev, love Gary's saying about the broken clock being right twice a day. Made me think of "it's five o'clock somewhere"

That is a good one about the cats to make kitty britches, Ronie. 

I have been enjoying all the sayings. Great idea on a list, Dodie. I think a number of the sayings are from Shakespeare. At least, I think "thrust on the horns of a dilemma" is. 

Norma, beautiful butterfly picture. 

It is good to be home.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Some sayings that occurred to me today while sitting on the back deck enjoying the lovely September weather.

If you can't find them, grind them! Reference: Shifting gears on a standard transmission.

How many have driven a "4 on the floor" or "3 on the tree"? I have driven both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Some sayings that occurred to me today while sitting on the back deck enjoying the lovely September weather.
> 
> If you can't find them, grind them! Reference: Shifting gears on a standard transmission.
> 
> How many have driven a "4 on the floor" or "3 on the tree"? I have driven both!


Me too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Some sayings that occurred to me today while sitting on the back deck enjoying the lovely September weather.
> 
> If you can't find them, grind them! Reference: Shifting gears on a standard transmission.
> 
> How many have driven a "4 on the floor" or "3 on the tree"? I have driven both!


Me too for both of those  I learned on a 3-speed circa 1940 Army jeep. The throw was huge! Lean forward for 1st, 2nd was ok, 3rd was a bit of a reach, and reverse was between the passenger's knees, LOL!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Me too for both of those  I learned on a 3-speed circa 1940 Army jeep. The throw was huge! Lean forward for 1st, 2nd was ok, 3rd was a bit of a reach, and reverse was between the passenger's knees, LOL!


I am sitting here laughing a huge belly laugh. This reminded me of when I was delivering windows a few days. I was the driver and there were two large young men in the front seat with me. The tranny would be in 4th, and then all of a sudden it would pop out of gear. Very embarrassing because of the guy sitting in the center! :sm12: And then they both fell asleep on the way back and it happened several times! They just laughed about it of course!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

When I had the yarn shop, I taught the Magic Loop after seeing the booklet. It was very easy for me, but I'm good at doing most things, after reading about something first. But the reason I learned it was because people wanted to know how and I needed to teach it!

Once when I was a teenager, I was driving our car and the transmission gave out. It was a really bad time. My dad was in the hospital, mom didn't drive and I didn't have a license. We managed until my dad got out of the hospital, then he made me do the work to put a new transmission back in the car! He was a mechanic and felt seeing as how I "broke it" I could fix it! Actually he taught me a lot about cars, and I can do most things myself (or I could before all of the computers were put in).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Most of my standard transmission cars have been 5 forward, 1 reverse. I miss my Geos! :sm25:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> A beautiful butterfly Norma. Say thanks to DH for the pictures. And that Conwy Castle is quite impressive looking. I would love to go to Europe and visit all the castles.


Ditto from me, Norma.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know people that swear by magic loop, but I think they are using it for socks, not gloves. The beret I just completed had a 4 dpn cast on, 2 stitches on each needle, FIDDLY- but I got there!


I much prefer DPNs to magic loop, I find that diddly, maybe because the second thing I knit was mitts on DPNs.
BTW, my local librairy has the book your hat is from so I requested it, may give that a whirl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tricia, thanks so much. I found one of the charts that has chest size from these searches, now I can get out my Sweater Wizard and make a basic pattern then decide what kind of design to put on it instead of just a plain sweater. I don't know why I didn't think of searching the web, but again, thanks.
> 
> Sue, the finished scarf or shawl is really lovely.
> 
> ...


I was trying to find the pattern for Sues scarf & I understood she was making another shawl by the same designer that is called Sea of Azov.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-azov


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Once when I was a teenager, I was driving our car and the transmission gave out. It was a really bad time. My dad was in the hospital, mom didn't drive and I didn't have a license. We managed until my dad got out of the hospital, then he made me do the work to put a new transmission back in the car! He was a mechanic and felt seeing as how I "broke it" I could fix it! Actually he taught me a lot about cars, and I can do most things myself (or I could before all of the computers were put in).


This is great! (the learning and doing part)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are finally home and will be here until Christmas. The garden is loaded with vegetables and the beets are definitely ready to harvest. My sister and her husband and my cousin are arriving 10/1 for about 4 days. They want to see the Balloon Fiesta that begins on the 1st. We can see the balloons from our patio. One almost landed in our back yard one year. That would have been fun. There typically are about 600 balloons and they are fun to watch. I'll definitely try to get pictures.
> 
> We had a wonderful time away with our last stop at our best friends cabin. Actually, belongs to their friend who lets them use it. It is 10' from an active river and the setting is absolutely peaceful. It was almost too chilly to be out. This morning it was only 42 when we got up. Wussy girl stayed inside. ???? It was great spending quality time with my best friend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great holiday. The cabin by the river sounds lovely.
I just did beets this week as well. How do you preserve them? I make a huge pot if honeyed beets & freeze them in meal sized bags.
I thought of another saying while digging potatoes today. Mom used to ask if we'd " strained our milk". If we lifted something too heavy. I definitely strained my milk lugging over 150 pound of potatoes down the stairs & into the cold room. I'm glad the guys left the quad & wagon in the yard so I didn't have to get them up into the back of the 1/2 ton or bring them up the hill in the wheelbarrel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Some sayings that occurred to me today while sitting on the back deck enjoying the lovely September weather.
> 
> If you can't find them, grind them! Reference: Shifting gears on a standard transmission.
> 
> How many have driven a "4 on the floor" or "3 on the tree"? I have driven both!


I've driven both of those. In fact, I learned to drive a 4 on the floor grain truck at 14, before I learned to drive the automatic car


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry! This is going to be quick...absolutely lovely Euro scarf, Sue!!!

It is so fun to hear all of the sayings. Sure wish I could think of some....

I'm glad you enjoyed your time on the bridge and at work, Ronie.

I will send you the stitch pattern, Dodie. I know someone else with plenty of talent here, too!!! 

I tried Magic loop when I did all of those fish hats, my cable is still all bent out of shape. 

Thank you for the photos, Norma. It is so nice to see a part of your world. The castle was amazing!

Julie, your beret is fantastic! It will go so well with your shawl!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> When I had the yarn shop, I taught the Magic Loop after seeing the booklet. It was very easy for me, but I'm good at doing most things, after reading about something first. But the reason I learned it was because people wanted to know how and I needed to teach it!
> 
> Once when I was a teenager, I was driving our car and the transmission gave out. It was a really bad time. My dad was in the hospital, mom didn't drive and I didn't have a license. We managed until my dad got out of the hospital, then he made me do the work to put a new transmission back in the car! He was a mechanic and felt seeing as how I "broke it" I could fix it! Actually he taught me a lot about cars, and I can do most things myself (or I could before all of the computers were put in).


When I was a teenager Mom & Dad had a car my Mom called the Chryster- is was obviously built on a Friday afternoon, every time we went somewhere something bad happened, the transmission went, the drive shaft fell out on the highway, a back wheel fell off & when they drove to Ontario, they got 1/2 way back & the motor blew up. Mom was really glad to get a new car!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH has taken this photo so I wouldn't feel left out of the wild life! It is a small tortoiseshell butterfly. :sm24:


What a pretty picture


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

PS - I have driven both kinds of stick shifts. The closest I get to that now is in the tractor and on my motorcycle. :sm17:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Some sayings that occurred to me today while sitting on the back deck enjoying the lovely September weather.
> 
> If you can't find them, grind them! Reference: Shifting gears on a standard transmission.
> 
> How many have driven a "4 on the floor" or "3 on the tree"? I have driven both!


Me too and I have driven 3 on both floor and tree. I think I remember driving 5 on the floor where 1st was super slow but needed to start heavy loads and could be skipped with light loads.
Double clutch? Shift without clutch? Had to listen close to get engine speed right to not grind gears. :sm17:
A penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, I am glad you enjoyed the photos. DH will be pleased :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I will pass your thanks on to DH :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome home, Barbara. I am pleased you had a good time with your friends


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Norma.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni. The castle is a world heritage site.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a pretty picture


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, Bonnie I wasn't sure which scarf you were talking about, as I finished and posted a couple over the last two or three days. it's funny you mentioning Sea of Azov as it is the WIP that I just picked up again yesterday.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was trying to find the pattern for Sues scarf & I understood she was making another shawl by the same designer that is called Sea of Azov.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-azov


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> She was a rescue dog, supposedly part lab, but her body is a little like a greyhound. Then another of my daughters thought she had some coonhound in her. I just know she is big dog, can get her paws on the counter.
> 
> Sue


She does definitely look like a big dog Sue. But probably very gentle as I'm sure she is great with the children.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, that is wonderful that you can see the balloons from your house. Then you don't have to deal with that huge crowd. 
A good friend of mine used to go every year to the balloon festival there and has posters framed for every year she was there I believe. Her sister lived there and volunteered with one of the balloon owners until a disease took her away from us at an early age. They had her cremated and a year later the balloon owner took Sue and her BIL up in the balloon and did a touch down with the basket on the river surface so that they could then sprinkle her ashes. A very difficult task to do if the conditions are not in their favor, but the Angels were with them on that day. I'll be seeing Sue in November, I'm looking forward to that, but sigh one caveat. She smokes like a chimney.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pleaed you had a great time Barbara and sure the balloons will be fantastic to see .One eveing a few years ago there were some following the Manchester ship canal and they made a good sight .
Talking of broken cars or anything ...if it ain't broke don't fix it .
For doggie people ..every dog has its' day . I think some dogs have many days !Of course this does not really refer to dogs .
When using 4 needles I cast the stitches on a straight then divide them up .
Just off to get the hair chopped .Sick of long hair so having a change .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Balloon festivals are so colorful! I went to one a l-o-n-g time ago in Colorado, near the Maroon Belles mountains. It was amazing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:
 

> When I had the yarn shop, I taught the Magic Loop after seeing the booklet. It was very easy for me, but I'm good at doing most things, after reading about something first. But the reason I learned it was because people wanted to know how and I needed to teach it!
> 
> Once when I was a teenager, I was driving our car and the transmission gave out. It was a really bad time. My dad was in the hospital, mom didn't drive and I didn't have a license. We managed until my dad got out of the hospital, then he made me do the work to put a new transmission back in the car! He was a mechanic and felt seeing as how I "broke it" I could fix it! Actually he taught me a lot about cars, and I can do most things myself (or I could before all of the computers were put in).


I look under the bonnet these days, and fail to recognise very much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I much prefer DPNs to magic loop, I find that diddly, maybe because the second thing I knit was mitts on DPNs.
> BTW, my local librairy has the book your hat is from so I requested it, may give that a whirl


The book has lots of lovely hats, in many differing weights of yarn. 
I didn't have much choice when I first started circular knitting, some 40 odd years ago- dpn's or nothing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sorry! This is going to be quick...absolutely lovely Euro scarf, Sue!!!
> 
> It is so fun to hear all of the sayings. Sure wish I could think of some....
> 
> ...


Thank you, so much, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Me too and I have driven 3 on both floor and tree. I think I remember driving 5 on the floor where 1st was super slow but needed to start heavy loads and could be skipped with light loads.
> Double clutch? Shift without clutch? Had to listen close to get engine speed right to not grind gears. :sm17:
> A penny saved is a penny earned.


Many a mickle makes a muckle (common saying in Scotland), Take care of the pennies, and the pounds will take care of themselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pleaed you had a great time Barbara and sure the balloons will be fantastic to see .One eveing a few years ago there were some following the Manchester ship canal and they made a good sight .
> Talking of broken cars or anything ...if it ain't broke don't fix it .
> For doggie people ..every dog has its' day . I think some dogs have many days !Of course this does not really refer to dogs .
> When using 4 needles I cast the stitches on a straight then divide them up .
> Just off to get the hair chopped .Sick of long hair so having a change .


Another dog one, that I get a lot of with Ringo, is: dogging your footsteps!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is a really nice looking dog!! maybe she just wanted to see what you were playing with.. I wouldn't chance it though... she might just pull a Hector!! LOL sorry Ann... but Hector really knows how to kill a skein of yarn!!!

Julie there are some who use Magic Loop for all things knitted in the round.. I find it very fiddly and would rather fuss with the DPN's. I have heard.. Maybe from Sue that sitting at the table with them to start is the easiest way to keep them from tangling up until you get going... On larger projects I prefer the Traveling loop... :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I tried the magic loop once, but I learned on the DPNs. I like them better. Magic loop is too fiddly for me.
> 
> Good on you, Julie, for working the small cast on. They are really fiddly.
> 
> Nice looking dog, Sue. Keep a hold of your knitting.


It actually feels so good to be in such good company... and I agree whole heartedly with your feelings on Magic Loop :sm02: and I read your next post and agree with it too.. (actually said the same thing in my previous post.. LOL) in the main forum there are so many who discourage people from using DPN's and I find them fun to knit with..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara I am glad you made it home safely... the cabin sounds wonderful.. to bad you didn't make it down to the creek in the mornings... it can be very magical.. all the animals come down for a drink and the whole thing brings back such wonderful memories.. 
When I lived in Arizona they had Hot Air Balloon festivals too.. it was so beautiful!! I loved it... 

Chris that must of been lovely.... and so nice of the balloon pilot to do that for them... I am sorry you have to deal with the smoking.. but I bet you will have a real nice time with your friend too.. maybe she has slowed down some!!! 

I do drive a stick shift now... our next car will be a automatic transmission.. but the last car we had was about as good as some mentioned here and Joe said that when we buy a new one I want the bare essentials... we have had our issues with my Crusier too but not like the Oldsmobile.. It is (has been) time to trade it in.. We keep looking at different cars.. and can't quite decide what way we want to go.. I guess we will just have to take the time to do some test driving and take the plunge and get one... 

I remember "Far Out" which we changed to "Farm Out" LOL I don't really know why.... but kids like to play with words.. it meant that you liked something..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am trying to stay with the conversation so I don't get behind :sm23:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Ronie- it's on Ravelry- look under The Ultimate Hat Book.


Hate to be pesky, but which hat was it? I looked at the book on Amazon and it seems to show the model wearing the hat, not a full view.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a great holiday. The cabin by the river sounds lovely.
> I just did beets this week as well. How do you preserve them? I make a huge pot if honeyed beets & freeze them in meal sized bags.
> I thought of another saying while digging potatoes today. Mom used to ask if we'd " strained our milk". If we lifted something too heavy. I definitely strained my milk lugging over 150 pound of potatoes down the stairs & into the cold room. I'm glad the guys left the quad & wagon in the yard so I didn't have to get them up into the back of the 1/2 ton or bring them up the hill in the wheelbarrel.


The cabin is a beautiful, let the world go by, place.

My DH likes pickled beets, ok so do I. LOL. My new "Clean Soups" recipe book by Rebecca Katz has a recipe for Ruby Red Beet Soup I plan to make. I usually make enough to freeze some for later.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Welcome home, Barbara. I am pleased you had a good time with your friends


Thank you, Norma. They are very special to us and we are lucky to have them in our lives. Our DH's have been friends since college. They were really happy that Kay and I got along so well and have a common knitting obsession. I taught her to weave a few years ago. We never got really close until we retired and we just decided we would be the best of friends.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, that is wonderful that you can see the balloons from your house. Then you don't have to deal with that huge crowd.
> A good friend of mine used to go every year to the balloon festival there and has posters framed for every year she was there I believe. Her sister lived there and volunteered with one of the balloon owners until a disease took her away from us at an early age. They had her cremated and a year later the balloon owner took Sue and her BIL up in the balloon and did a touch down with the basket on the river surface so that they could then sprinkle her ashes. A very difficult task to do if the conditions are not in their favor, but the Angels were with them on that day. I'll be seeing Sue in November, I'm looking forward to that, but sigh one caveat. She smokes like a chimney.


What a beautiful gift the balloon owners gave them for sprinkling her ashes. Sad that Sue smokes so heavily. My BIL died at 68 from lung cancer. His and my husnpband's sister is a heavy smoker and starting to cough in the mornings like he did. Scares me for her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Balloon festivals are so colorful! I went to one a l-o-n-g time ago in Colorado, near the Maroon Belles mountains. It was amazing!


Thank you Ann and Toni. That must have been a gorgeous sight near Maroon Belles. It is a beautiful place. We occasionally go to Taos for the New Years Eve torchlight skiers at sunset followed by fireworks over the mountain. It is magical!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara I am glad you made it home safely... the cabin sounds wonderful.. to bad you didn't make it down to the creek in the mornings... it can be very magical.. all the animals come down for a drink and the whole thing brings back such wonderful memories..
> When I lived in Arizona they had Hot Air Balloon festivals too.. it was so beautiful!! I loved it...
> 
> Chris that must of been lovely.... and so nice of the balloon pilot to do that for them... I am sorry you have to deal with the smoking.. but I bet you will have a real nice time with your friend too.. maybe she has slowed down some!!!
> ...


The river is only 10' from the cabin. You can get a lot from the deck.

We changed Right On to Right Arm.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Many a mickle makes a muckle (common saying in Scotland), Take care of the pennies, and the pounds will take care of themselves.


Love those!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> What a beautiful gift the balloon owners gave them for sprinkling her ashes. Sad that Sue smokes so heavily. My BIL died at 68 from lung cancer. His and my husnpband's sister is a heavy smoker and starting to cough in the mornings like he did. Scares me for her.


:sm24:

That is a scary cough. I have lost family to lung cancer also. I hope she can stop.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Ann and Toni. That must have been a gorgeous sight near Maroon Belles. It is a beautiful place. We occasionally go to Taos for the New Years Eve torchlight skiers at sunset followed by fireworks over the mountain. It is magical!


Magical is a very good word to describe these events. The location doesn't hurt either. :sm17:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

We could start a saying Ronie .If someone gets a skein in a tangle we could say it was Hectored .He sure likes to grab any he can .
Same here Julie .Just like a shadow .
Magic loop is more like tragic loop in my book .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

To heckle, or to Hector...
There is a question.
Whether or not to tease,
...or simply to grieve.
:sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

T


kaixixang said:


> To heckle, or to Hector...
> There is a question.
> Whether or not to tease,
> ...or simply to grieve.
> :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> To heckle, or to Hector...
> There is a question.
> Whether or not to tease,
> ...or simply to grieve.
> :sm23:


That's very funny, Karen. Good for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> To heckle, or to Hector...
> There is a question.
> Whether or not to tease,
> ...or simply to grieve.
> :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very clever Karen  

Ann, I like the new word 'Hectored'. We have a saying in my family: that is so Mike and Mel. When something is apropos of DH and myself (and usually not anyone else) it is 'so Mike and Mel', lol.

Welcome home Barbara. It is wonderful to spend time with friends.

I pretty much only drive stick shift cars. Admittedly I live in a flat part of the nation so no hill issues to deal (I do remember living in upstate NY and needing the hand brake at long lights). Although I will admit it was unpleasant to have a manual when I used to drive into Miami every day. All that time spent crawling on the highway with the clutch neither engaged nor disengaged, just being dragged in the middle zone the whole time. I so do NOT miss that drive, manual or automatic. I am getting a new car Tuesday, and yes, it has a manual transmission. I have to go all the way to New Hampshire to get it and will drive it home from there. Only a few more days!! I am getting excited.  

I have made some progress on my swap item although not as much as I had hoped. It is really slow knitting. I have not touched any of my WIP's so they are still waiting.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue that is a really nice looking dog!! maybe she just wanted to see what you were playing with.. I wouldn't chance it though... she might just pull a Hector!! LOL sorry Ann... but Hector really knows how to kill a skein of yarn!!!
> 
> Julie there are some who use Magic Loop for all things knitted in the round.. I find it very fiddly and would rather fuss with the DPN's. I have heard.. Maybe from Sue that sitting at the table with them to start is the easiest way to keep them from tangling up until you get going... On larger projects I prefer the Traveling loop... :sm01:


I got in awful muddles trying to pull the cords through, and ended up picking up the wrong needle. I guess it is what works for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hate to be pesky, but which hat was it? I looked at the book on Amazon and it seems to show the model wearing the hat, not a full view.


They call it Sunflower Medallion Beret on page 105.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Love those!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> We could start a saying Ronie .If someone gets a skein in a tangle we could say it was Hectored .He sure likes to grab any he can .
> Same here Julie .Just like a shadow .
> Magic loop is more like tragic loop in my book .


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Good one, Ann!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They call it Sunflower Medallion Beret on page 105.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you!


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, your dad gave you a real gift.

Julie, I think they make cars now adays, so no one can fix them. Gary used to be able to do so much on the car by himself. The car we have now, we have to take it to the garage to get the oil changed. Gary tried to look it up on line and essentially it said, If you don't know how, don't change the oil. What???

Barbara, sounds like you had some fun. We go to a near by festival and they have balloon and fireworks on Sun night. A beautiful sight. Right on to right arm. I actually remember that.  It's nice you have such wonderful friends still in your lives from college.

Love your poem, Karen. Very cute. Ann, hectored works.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, your dad gave you a real gift.
> 
> Julie, I think they make cars now adays, so no one can fix them. Gary used to be able to do so much on the car by himself. The car we have now, we have to take it to the garage to get the oil changed. Gary tried to look it up on line and essentially it said, If you don't know how, don't change the oil. What???
> 
> ...


I am afraid you are right Bev! But it is a bit stink if you can't even top up the oil.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


Very bright and gay, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


Those look great, Tricia! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Me too and I have driven 3 on both floor and tree. I think I remember driving 5 on the floor where 1st was super slow but needed to start heavy loads and could be skipped with light loads.
> Double clutch? Shift without clutch? Had to listen close to get engine speed right to not grind gears. :sm17:
> A penny saved is a penny earned.


Double clutch! I had an old Ford truck that had to be double clutched! Fun stuff.

Then, when I was driving for Rinker, my truck had an "U" shaped shifting pattern! Weird one. That one you could "float" the gears and not always need to use the clutch. Took learning how the engine sounded, etc. Fun stuff!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> To heckle, or to Hector...
> There is a question.
> Whether or not to tease,
> ...or simply to grieve.
> :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


Very colorful collection Tricia


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Double clutch! I had an old Ford truck that had to be double clutched! Fun stuff.
> 
> Then, when I was driving for Rinker, my truck had an "U" shaped shifting pattern! Weird one. That one you could "float" the gears and not always need to use the clutch. Took learning how the engine sounded, etc. Fun stuff!


What I know as double-de-clutch Had a Series 1 Land Rover for a number of years, which had no synchro-mesh between first and second gear. Also had to 'heel and toe' the clutch and brake because the ex would not fix the hand brake- had to make a right out of a steep hill at the top of our road- remembering that we drive on the left. Quite a challenge that one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


Those are so pretty, that variegated with black is really striking, kids will love them


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


Great work :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Karen ..brilliant !
Melanie ..enjoy the new vehicle .
Tricia ..you are one busy lady ,looking after livestock and finding time to knit for the home .Like the neon particularly but I have a liking for gaudy !
Had some yarn delivered and put it well out of reach so no chance of it getting Hectored .
This expression is probably only used in the UK as it refers to money .GOING TO SPEND A PENNY .At one time public toilet doors had a slot where you put in a penny and it was un locked .That particular penny is no longer made and there is talk about getting rid of the present day one as it is virtually worthless even though a100 makes a pound .
Cars ..what advances there have been and not all for the good .I remember starting the car with a handle if it wouldn't start with the key but I know I am a good bit older than most of you .????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Karen ..brilliant !
> Melanie ..enjoy the new vehicle .
> Tricia ..you are one busy lady ,looking after livestock and finding time to knit for the home .Like the neon particularly but I have a liking for gaudy !
> Had some yarn delivered and put it well out of reach so no chance of it getting Hectored .
> ...


I've had to crank cars in winter.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am glad I no longer have to do that Julie .


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone done or has there been a workshop on short row scarves; seems like I remember one???


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I know as double-de-clutch Had a Series 1 Land Rover for a number of years, which had no synchro-mesh between first and second gear. Also had to 'heel and toe' the clutch and brake because the ex would not fix the hand brake- had to make a right out of a steep hill at the top of our road- remembering that we drive on the left. Quite a challenge that one!


I totally understand! It seemed every time I would have a driving test as part of an interview, it was always a standard shift truck and they always had me stop going up a hill, and then start up without rolling backwards! Once you get that down, the rest is easy! And those nasty turns like you are talking about. They can be challenging, especially if there is a lot of traffic about. Some many folks don't like being behind trucks. I have usually found that a safe place to me. I don't need to worry about other folks trying to cut me off!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> This expression is probably only used in the UK as it refers to money .GOING TO SPEND A PENNY .At one time public toilet doors had a slot where you put in a penny and it was un locked .That particular penny is no longer made and there is talk about getting rid of the present day one as it is virtually worthless even though a100 makes a pound .
> Cars ..what advances there have been and not all for the good .I remember starting the car with a handle if it wouldn't start with the key but I know I am a good bit older than most of you .????


This reminds me of when I was stationed in Germany while in the Army. All the public toliets that needed 1 DM to open the door. Or to get a cart from the huge grocery/whatever stores. You always kept extra coin marks in the car just in case!

Never started a car with a handle, but have started many with a choke! How many remember a manual choke? Had them on the tractors also. And the hand excellerator/throttle? Those were interesting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Has anyone done or has there been a workshop on short row scarves; seems like I remember one???


I just checked the list in the Workshop area and there wasn't one listed. But I don't know if all of them are there or not.

I have done short row scarfs, but figured it out on my own. Tried different methods to find the one that works best for me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


Love your colors, Tricia.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Double clutch! I had an old Ford truck that had to be double clutched! Fun stuff.
> 
> Then, when I was driving for Rinker, my truck had an "U" shaped shifting pattern! Weird one. That one you could "float" the gears and not always need to use the clutch. Took learning how the engine sounded, etc. Fun stuff!


I had a few manual shift cars and loved them. I learned on a VW Beetle, and had a MG Midget that my dad loved to drive and an MGB. Then, I got over English sports cars. Too expensive to repair but lots of fun to drive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very clever Karen
> 
> Ann, I like the new word 'Hectored'. We have a saying in my family: that is so Mike and Mel. When something is apropos of DH and myself (and usually not anyone else) it is 'so Mike and Mel', lol.
> 
> ...


Oh what kind of new car are you getting?? I had thought that maybe you would of gotten your Camaro fixed :sm03: I would be getting very excited too.... I have to watch carefully when I come to a stop on some of my roads around here.. it seems that sometimes someone will pull up way to close behind me and it is a real trick to not roll back a inch when needing to take off.. and the horror of a Tsunami when we all were heading up to higher ground.. oh my gosh the idiot come out of the wood work then.. it is truly bumper to bumper.. I didn't ever roll back into anyone but I was scared to death I would.. now we live above the Tsunami zone and don't have to take off like we have before..

Karen I like you little ditty!! very cute..

Ann maybe we have come across a new saying.. LOL I kind of like 'it was Hectored' LOL

My neighbor is the sole support for her daughter who has down syndrome I think Hope is in her late 20's now and her mom smokes like a chimney I know what time it is every morning with out having to look at the clock because she stands at her door and smokes and coughs.. it is a horrible cough... I am glad that we quit before the cough came.. but wished we had quit sooner... now my son and daughter smoke.. my son has tried to quit several times and has been successful at it too... but all his friends smoke so it isn't long before he is at it again :sm03:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Has anyone done or has there been a workshop on short row scarves; seems like I remember one???


I haven't done one.. but I think the 'Potato Chip Scarf' is one... I know Craftsy has a free workshop class that is all about short rows.. one of these days I will actually take that class... I have been enrolled for a few years now.. LOL Wasn't your 'Waves of Atlantic' a short row scarf?? I did that one.. seems like we made it a cowl.. my 'Head Model' is wearing it :sm01:

Tricia I love the new set of hats and the cowl is very pretty... I did a scarf with that neon yarn and mixed it with black yarn.. it really does pop! I can't remember the name of the yarn right off... If I would fill out my project sheets I would remember these things.. :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I did a few more rows of my 'WaveDeck' shawl yesterday.. I have just a few more before I get to the border.. then it will become mindless knitting... and I am pretty sure the color changes will come quicker since I will be doubling the amount of stitches.. it is so confusing right now and I have to tink a lot if my count is off.. each YO and decrease have to be in the right place or the whole 'Wave' is off... but its nearly there and I can relax... 

We are heading across the bridge today and getting a room at one of our resorts.. our good friends Terry and Gail have gotten the room next to ours.. it is the annual 'Bridge Bash' that Joe and Terry came up with... it was their idea and the company they work for was on board to sponsor it.. it is also mine and Terry's birthday... so it became a nice celebration.. there will be booths and vendors all over the place.. right along the river.. which reminds me I need to charge my camera...LOL last year it died on me :sm03: last night I was talking to my daughter and she said to take lots of pictures and I told her about the camera last year... and she said she would call me back in a half hour to make sure I charged it.. LOL I said I won't forget and here I am the next morning and it is still not in the charger.. Ok it's charging now.. LOL so glad I thought to do that.. although now we can use our phones.. I might get some knitting done today before we head out... but you never know...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Ronie and Terry too. Have a lovely day :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Has anyone done or has there been a workshop on short row scarves; seems like I remember one???


There was on the Dreambirds shawl/scarf,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This reminds me of when I was stationed in Germany while in the Army. All the public toliets that needed 1 DM to open the door. Or to get a cart from the huge grocery/whatever stores. You always kept extra coin marks in the car just in case!
> 
> Never started a car with a handle, but have started many with a choke! How many remember a manual choke? Had them on the tractors also. And the hand excellerator/throttle? Those were interesting.


Ive used a choke & hand throttle on machinery but never on a vehicle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I had a few manual shift cars and loved them. I learned on a VW Beetle, and had a MG Midget that my dad loved to drive and an MGB. Then, I got over English sports cars. Too expensive to repair but lots of fun to drive.


When I was looking for my first car, my mom came to visit me and in Saskatoon where I was working at the time& we saw an Austin mini being parked, I told her that's what I wanted to buy, she just about had a fit. I didn't really want one but that was when small cars were first coming out here & she said they were too small to be safe so I should get a big car. The minis would be no good here even now, too low to travel our bad roads in summer & snow in winter.
I have a 2005 VW Passat that I really like to drive, it's great on fuel, it's a diesel, & handles well on the snow & ice but is expensive when something goes wrong that DH cannot fix.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh what kind of new car are you getting?? I had thought that maybe you would of gotten your Camaro fixed :sm03: I would be getting very excited too.... I have to watch carefully when I come to a stop on some of my roads around here.. it seems that sometimes someone will pull up way to close behind me and it is a real trick to not roll back a inch when needing to take off.. and the horror of a Tsunami when we all were heading up to higher ground.. oh my gosh the idiot come out of the wood work then.. it is truly bumper to bumper.. I didn't ever roll back into anyone but I was scared to death I would.. now we live above the Tsunami zone and don't have to take off like we have before..
> 
> Karen I like you little ditty!! very cute..
> 
> ...


I can't imagine living in a tsunami zone, or an earthquake zone for that matter, I'll take my frigid winters ????

My oldest son & DIL both smoke, drives me crazy. DH did smoke when we were first married but quit when DS was born, I'm so thankful as now I get a migraine when I'm around anyone who smokes a lot, seems it's in their clothes even if they smoke outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The combines have been going great guns here this week but we have 30% chance of showers today & tomorrow & it's looking more like rain every minute. We have had a beautiful week, up to 24C/75F yesterday but the great cool down seem to be on .k next week the high will be 16C/61F, I'm sure glad I got lots done this week, I hate having to work out in the cold. Still lots to do but at least much of the garden is cleaned up. I've dug all the potatoes I want, my DS say he wants the ~30 hills that are still there, I hope he comes as I will feel guilted into digging them & donating them somewhere. I need to find a new way to protect my fruit trees from wildlife over winter, I've been wrapping with chicken wire & putting leaves around them but there still seems to be some winter kill most years. I think I will go talk to the people at the nursery 
I've been working at the cowl workshop , it's supposed to be a quick knit, it's quite easy but I've not had enough knittIng time recently, only a few more re rows to go.
Well, must get off here, 9 day pickles to get in jars today & then need to clean my house.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I did a few more rows of my 'WaveDeck' shawl yesterday.. I have just a few more before I get to the border.. then it will become mindless knitting... and I am pretty sure the color changes will come quicker since I will be doubling the amount of stitches.. it is so confusing right now and I have to tink a lot if my count is off.. each YO and decrease have to be in the right place or the whole 'Wave' is off... but its nearly there and I can relax...
> 
> We are heading across the bridge today and getting a room at one of our resorts.. our good friends Terry and Gail have gotten the room next to ours.. it is the annual 'Bridge Bash' that Joe and Terry came up with... it was their idea and the company they work for was on board to sponsor it.. it is also mine and Terry's birthday... so it became a nice celebration.. there will be booths and vendors all over the place.. right along the river.. which reminds me I need to charge my camera...LOL last year it died on me :sm03: last night I was talking to my daughter and she said to take lots of pictures and I told her about the camera last year... and she said she would call me back in a half hour to make sure I charged it.. LOL I said I won't forget and here I am the next morning and it is still not in the charger.. Ok it's charging now.. LOL so glad I thought to do that.. although now we can use our phones.. I might get some knitting done today before we head out... but you never know...


Happy Birthday, Ronie! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am glad I no longer have to do that Julie .


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Has anyone done or has there been a workshop on short row scarves; seems like I remember one???


There was one on the 'wingspan' scarf, maybe three years ago, in Designer1234's Workshops, taught by thewren.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I totally understand! It seemed every time I would have a driving test as part of an interview, it was always a standard shift truck and they always had me stop going up a hill, and then start up without rolling backwards! Once you get that down, the rest is easy! And those nasty turns like you are talking about. They can be challenging, especially if there is a lot of traffic about. Some many folks don't like being behind trucks. I have usually found that a safe place to me. I don't need to worry about other folks trying to cut me off!


It helps when you have driven tractors- I've never had the opportunity to drive a really large truck- just the heaviest allowable on my Motor Vehicle Licence. But off road is not policed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I had a few manual shift cars and loved them. I learned on a VW Beetle, and had a MG Midget that my dad loved to drive and an MGB. Then, I got over English sports cars. Too expensive to repair but lots of fun to drive.


I'd agree with that- loved the MGB we had for a while- great fun to drive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday, Ronie! :sm24: :sm24:


From me too!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you and Terry ,Ronie .Have a super time away .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That sounds like a lovely birthday, Ronie. Have a great time!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was looking for my first car, my mom came to visit me and in Saskatoon where I was working at the time& we saw an Austin mini being parked, I told her that's what I wanted to buy, she just about had a fit. I didn't really want one but that was when small cars were first coming out here & she said they were too small to be safe so I should get a big car. The minis would be no good here even now, too low to travel our bad roads in summer & snow in winter.
> I have a 2005 VW Passat that I really like to drive, it's great on fuel, it's a diesel, & handles well on the snow & ice but is expensive when something goes wrong that DH cannot fix.


My MG's were not a good choice for Ohio winters. Too low for snow. My car is a 2005 model Mercedes and goes anywhere, a love to drive on trips because it hugs the road. It isn't terrific on fuel but it doesn't get driven all that much now that I am retired. I only have about 123,000 miles on it, an average of a little over 11,000 annually. It will be the typical little old lady car when I replace it, which isn't anytime soon. It is still perfect, car payments in the past. Expensive to repair but cheaper than a new car. It has lived a sheltered life in a garage.

Funny story, my DH first got me a rear wheel drive used Mercedes. We had a winding drive about 1/10 of a mile to the house through heavy woods in Virginia. That car had a feature on it that it would help prevent a slide when on snow and ice. I was too timid to drive it quicker into the driveway thinking I would careen into the woods. So, of course, the car thought I was sliding and would try to straighten me up. If I got it in the drive off the street, I would just park it and trudge through the snow to the house leaving it to DH to get it up the drive. Now, there were times that he didn't get home until 10 or 11 at night after a long school board meeting to be faced with parking two cars. It wasn't long before I had an all wheel drive car and could do it it on my own. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was one on the 'wingspan' scarf, maybe three years ago, in Designer1234's Workshops, taught by thewren.


It is #23, I just typed in Workshop and Wingspan scarf.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ..That's one way of getting a new car !


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My present car has every conceivable gadget .There is a remote control working the boot (tailgate ) and before getting used to it ,while putting things into the boot and neglecting to make sure it was all the way up it came back down and hit my head ! Stupidly this happened a couple of times before I fully understood it .No key to open doors or to start the engine .I have had it since Feb and have yet to fathom how to lock it without having the alarm on.I take Hector to the shops and have to leave it open but am afraid of him being stolen as that is happening a lot around here .
It is amazing that there are tests going on for cars to drive themselves .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes JanetLee I remember the choke and flooding the engine .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Barbara ..That's one way of getting a new car !


Of course, that wasn't my intent. LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> A few more wip are now fo. I have 2 months to finish up for the children's home. 3 hats and a cowl. I love the color runs of the neon longer than variegated but still short.


Great work, Tricia!

Happy Birthday to Ronie and Terry. Ronie, that Bridge Bash sounds like such fun. We wants so pictures also.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronnie -- Happy Birthday. Hope you enjoy your celebration; it sounds like fun.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Interesting life you have JanetLee 

Barbara, funny story about leaving the car for your DH to park. Mine would roll his eyes and hold out my keys, lol.

I have never used a choke on a car (my mother's cars all had them when I was young) but have used them on small airplanes. Julie probably has as well.

I have finished my swappee's gift! Yay! I will be able to send if off in the mail on Monday. Next two weeks will be super busy so I really wanted to get it done (and so that my swappee doesn't have to wait too long for it). I am working Monday, then off to Boston on the evening flight (arrives at 12:30am Tue), up early to the dealership to finalize the paperwork, then the two day drive back to south FL (dropping DH off Tue afternoon in Philly so he can fly back, the rest of the drive is on my own), back to work on Thursday, half day at work on Friday, fly out to AL for almost four days of flight training (Woo Hoo!!!), fly home Tuesday, then back to work for the rest of the week, Sat I am hosting DH's b-day party (the big five-oh) and Sun we have DH's niece's daughter's b-day party (she will be two). 

Ronie - the Camaro is being fixed. They know I am a car girl and that I have a lift at home so their work will be checked.  After a bunch of discussion we have decided to sell the Camaro (I do like that car and will miss it) and will also sell my 85 Corvette (the one with the flag) (another car I will miss a lot but I don't drive her enough, and she needs to be driven regularly...). I am getting a new car that I will definitely enjoy so all is not lost. The new car is a 2016 Corvette. It is white with a black interior, has the Z51 performance package (upgraded suspension, 3.42 gear ratio, limited slip differential, performance exhaust, etc), 2LT convenience package (heads up display, garage door opener, front and rear parking cameras, vented seats, etc), two roofs (clear and painted), magnetic ride control, performance data recorder, manual transmission, black wheels, and 460 kick-butt horsepower. I am grinning as I type this, lol. Probably more information than you want but can you tell I am getting excited? I am going to NH to pick it up because they have the one I want and they have a really good price.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RONIE!!! Hope you have a great time at the bridge fest! :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday, Ronie and Terry too. Have a lovely day :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:

Hope you are both having a lovely day!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ive used a choke & hand throttle on machinery but never on a vehicle.


I have had some strange driving jobs and have driven some very old equipment. There isn't much that I haven't tried except for some machinery like bull dozers, etc. And I would love to try those!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Yes JanetLee I remember the choke and flooding the engine .


Did you ever pour alcohol in the carburetor to dry it out after you flooded it? An old mechanic trick I was taught a long tome ago1


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I have had some strange driving jobs and have driven some very old equipment. There isn't much that I haven't tried except for some machinery like bull dozers, etc. And I would love to try those!


Me too! I would love to try driving a bulldozer. I joke at work that I refuse to learn to drive a forklift because then I would be loading trucks when my office workload was light.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting life you have JanetLee
> 
> Barbara, funny story about leaving the car for your DH to park. Mine would roll his eyes and hold out my keys, lol.
> 
> ...


Yes I do remember having to use a controlled amount of choke on the Piper Cub, so long ago now, I don't recall exactly how much or why. The car I drove to my first solo flight definitely needed the choke that morning- it was rather frosty. But it was glorious flying as the sun rose, and lit the volcanoes to the south with a pink glow on the snow.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Karen ..brilliant !
> Melanie ..enjoy the new vehicle .
> Tricia ..you are one busy lady ,looking after livestock and finding time to knit for the home .Like the neon particularly but I have a liking for gaudy !
> Had some yarn delivered and put it well out of reach so no chance of it getting Hectored .
> ...


Not that much older. I don't think. Yes there have been a lot of changes. There is work on a car that drives itself and there are some now that warn if you are too close to the vehicle ahead. One day we will be able to "drive" and knit or read until we arrive at our destination. Wouln't that be wonderful, especially on long drives. I want one like Kit, the Knight mobile. :sm09:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've had to crank cars in winter.


I have even parked on a hill, give the car a little push and jump in to start it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting life you have JanetLee
> 
> Barbara, funny story about leaving the car for your DH to park. Mine would roll his eyes and hold out my keys, lol.
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Just watch carefully that you have the roof closed correctly! I remember a bonding experience with my Mom that I NEVER care to experience again. Try most of a wash cycle in a car wash!!! It was a Nissan we were in...but I have more pleasant bonding experiences since to remember. :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> This reminds me of when I was stationed in Germany while in the Army. All the public toliets that needed 1 DM to open the door. Or to get a cart from the huge grocery/whatever stores. You always kept extra coin marks in the car just in case!
> 
> Never started a car with a handle, but have started many with a choke! How many remember a manual choke? Had them on the tractors also. And the hand excellerator/throttle? Those were interesting.


Me too. And I agree. Interesting times.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Has anyone done or has there been a workshop on short row scarves; seems like I remember one???


I think Tanya experimented with a short row scarf. We did a workshop here on a short row shawl.

This patterns might help. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/short-row-rib

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83314-1.html is a tutorial or has one posted.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have even parked on a hill, give the car a little push and jump in to start it.


That works best on a standard shift. Get it started going down hill, jump in and pop the clutch.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I do remember having to use a controlled amount of choke on the Piper Cub, so long ago now, I don't recall exactly how much or why. The car I drove to my first solo flight definitely needed the choke that morning- it was rather frosty. But it was glorious flying as the sun rose, and lit the volcanoes to the south with a pink glow on the snow.


This makes me smile, big big smile, with that imagery.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not that much older. I don't think. Yes there have been a lot of changes. There is work on a car that drives itself and there are some now that warn if you are too close to the vehicle ahead. One day we will be able to "drive" and knit or read until we arrive at our destination. Wouln't that be wonderful, especially on long drives. I want one like Kit, the Knight mobile. :sm09:


Wouldn't having a Kit be great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This makes me smile, big big smile, with that imagery.


 :sm24: It is a very special memory.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronnie, hope you had a great birthday.

Miss Melba, sounds like you are gett No a pretty fancy car. My current VW is probably the fanciest car I've ever had, the heated leather seats are my favorite option, love having a warm butt in winter???? After spending my teenage years with mom & dads lemon Chryster, as low nag as the car gets me there & back, I'm satisfied! I was left stranded too many times & that was long before the days of cell phones

I finished the cowl from Toni's workshop tonight, it was quite an easy pattern, just have to block to it now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ronnie, hope you had a great birthday.
> 
> Miss Melba, sounds like you are gett No a pretty fancy car. My current VW is probably the fanciest car I've ever had, the heated leather seats are my favorite option, love having a warm butt in winter???? After spending my teenage years with mom & dads lemon Chryster, as low nag as the car gets me there & back, I'm satisfied! I was left stranded too many times & that was long before the days of cell phones
> 
> I finished the cowl from Toni's workshop tonight, it was quite an easy pattern, just have to block to it now.


Congrats on finishing the cowl. Looking forward to seeing it.

Living in a warm climate heated seats are superfluous. But having lived in cold climates (New Hampshire and New York) I can understand the desirability of heated seats. DH's truck has a heated steering wheel - that is something I would have loved when living in the cold and snow, lol. I used to have a Dodge Colt - all of 85 HP, transit buses took off faster than that car - but it was a tank, never broke down so I cannot complain about it. I had that one when living in Albany New York. The new car has a built in battery tender for when the car would be put up for the winter. Winter lasts about two weeks here and rarely gets below 50 F (10 C) so I don't think I will be needing that option


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I have even parked on a hill, give the car a little push and jump in to start it.


I have definitely done that! I first learned on a 3 on the tree and then a 4 on the floor. Funny, in the Austin Healy it had rained and roads were wet, I was coming down a small hill that also was a bend in the road and did a 360.........that was fun. Of course not intentional. If that happened to me now I'd probably have to go to the doctor to have my heart checked. LOL.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ronnie, hope you had a great birthday.
> 
> Miss Melba, sounds like you are gett No a pretty fancy car. My current VW is probably the fanciest car I've ever had, the heated leather seats are my favorite option, love having a warm butt in winter???? After spending my teenage years with mom & dads lemon Chryster, as low nag as the car gets me there & back, I'm satisfied! I was left stranded too many times & that was long before the days of cell phones
> 
> I finished the cowl from Toni's workshop tonight, it was quite an easy pattern, just have to block to it now.


I miss my VW Jetta diesel TDI. Drove like a sports car, if there were no passengers. 5 speed manual, it got 50 mpg until they changed the way they made diesel fuel to make it cleaner for all the big rigs I guess - that was around 2007 or 2008 I believe. Then it was getting only 40 mpg and never ran as good. In 2010 I got my current car and will try to keep it as long as I can. Then hopefully around when I am ready to retire I will get something that has all the bells and whistles. Good Lord willing.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, hope you had a wonderful birthday. It sounds like it should be great. ????????❗


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Has anyone done or has there been a workshop on short row scarves; seems like I remember one???


DFL, I know there were a couple of replies but I'm adding too. 
There was the DreamBird workshop #62 that I did participate in, although that is a WIP now that I hope to get back to in the winter. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316521-1.html


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Grrrr .So easy to mislay the reply .
Melanie you will enjoy the flying but be sure to check you have no feathers growing .
Heated seats are a delight Bonnie.
The saying I have to day .....You can't pull the wool over my eyes .
Sue and Tricia posted some knitting last week .Has anyone else done anything they can show ?
A few people seem to have gone missing .Is Caryn still away ?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting life you have JanetLee
> 
> Barbara, funny story about leaving the car for your DH to park. Mine would roll his eyes and hold out my keys, lol.
> 
> ...


I can tell you are excited and should be!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I have even parked on a hill, give the car a little push and jump in to start it.


When I had my MG and was living at home eons ago, I used to roll the MG down the driveway, it sloped to the street, go as far in the street as I could to be away from the house, pop the clutch and scoot off to avoid getting caught sneaking out. Bad girl, bad girl.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on finishing the cowl. Looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Living in a warm climate heated seats are superfluous. But having lived in cold climates (New Hampshire and New York) I can understand the desirability of heated seats. DH's truck has a heated steering wheel - that is something I would have loved when living in the cold and snow, lol. I used to have a Dodge Colt - all of 85 HP, transit buses took off faster than that car - but it was a tank, never broke down so I cannot complain about it. I had that one when living in Albany New York. The new car has a built in battery tender for when the car would be put up for the winter. Winter lasts about two weeks here and rarely gets below 50 F (10 C) so I don't think I will be needing that option


???????? we once had a Pontiac, a big old boat, that had originally been manufactured to go to Saudi Arabia & then for some reason didn't so because of our sparse population Saskatchewan was one of the few places it could be sold as it didn't have any emissions junk on it, it had heavy duty air conditioning but no rear window defroster????, something that's pretty important here. We also had to have an aftermarket block heater installed, here that is standard equipment on all vehicles & we keep them plugged in when the temperature is below 0F


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I miss my VW Jetta diesel TDI. Drove like a sports car, if there were no passengers. 5 speed manual, it got 50 mpg until they changed the way they made diesel fuel to make it cleaner for all the big rigs I guess - that was around 2007 or 2008 I believe. Then it was getting only 40 mpg and never ran as good. In 2010 I got my current car and will try to keep it as long as I can. Then hopefully around when I am ready to retire I will get something that has all the bells and whistles. Good Lord willing.


Several of DH friends have corvettes, I call them their second childhood vehicles????, but DH loves the way the VW handles, calls it his sports car & it consistently gets 45 mpg & once we even got 60????, went from home to the east side of Winnipeg -11 hr drive, on one tank & usually 65-70mph


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> When I had my MG and was living at home eons ago, I used to roll the MG down the driveway, it sloped to the street, go as far in the street as I could to be away from the house, pop the clutch and scoot off to avoid getting caught sneaking out. Bad girl, bad girl.


????????


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ,naughty girl! Wonder what has happened to everyone .Very quiet in here to-day .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday, Ronie and Terry too. Have a lovely day :sm24:


Thank you Norma.. we did have a good time... but I am happy to be home with my feet up and relaxing!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for my birthday wishes... We had a great time... and the bridge lit up like it was suppose to!!! YAY!!! unlike last year where we couldn't see them...lots of interesting people and a lot of fun... My daytime pictures turned out but I don't know the setting for night time pictures :sm03: We also had a full moon and the fog came in and it was very pretty!! maybe the ones on my phone will have turned out nicer... 


Oh Melanie!!! that is a great car... I can see you behind the wheel already... just be careful you don't get a ticket!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When we came home this morning I was able to get some knitting done... I am 2 repeats into the border... I need to decide how I wan't to do the border.. I can just knit until all my yarn is gone.. I have 375 yds to go or I could do gradual repeats and increase the repeats with each new color or do the same number of repeats for each one.. I will have to see how much it takes for the 11 repeats the pattern calls for.. since the pattern was written for DK or Sport weight and my packaging says the yarn I have is a Light Sport weight but it really is lighter than a fingering... I am going to need more repeats to make the length I want.. I'll just have to play around with it.. I am very happy the border is a mindless 12 stitch repeat.. all those YO's about got the best of me.. LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have calculated my blanket skein count:
4 skeins = 17.5 squares
Double = 35 sq.
About 16-20 skeins of Red Heart SuperSaver (Zebra ) will supply most of the needed stuff including the joining lengths. :sm24:

I just found the other code entries on *this * portable... so we won't be able to tell whether I'm typing from home. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

No one told me that there are 2 'pages' of format codes...better that I find out myself?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LOL Barbara!!

Great photos Ronie. Glad the party was a success. Is that your Shetland 'sample' on the table?

Current ride is 12-1/2 mpg baby! The vette window sticker claims it will get 17 / 29 but I do not shift for fuel economy so 17 is probably won't be my normal mpg. And one does not buy this type of car if one is worried about gas mileage (my commute is 8 miles). 

I finished the August clue for the Year of Lace Scarf today. I will work on September later tonight and should have it done before the October clue comes out. I also made some headway on one of components of the Halloween costume (admittedly an easy component but it all has to get done).

Hope all enjoy the rest of the day,

Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry I am so late to your party, Ann. We had a lovely break on Anglesey and I feel all the better for it. I'm now going back to the start to catch up, though I fear there will be a lot of skimming.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the good start Ann. I have heard the same version of this saying as Toni. This will be fun to learn and hear about all the variations of sayings.
> I am currently traveling, so have not had a lot of time to check in. We are going from our home in North Carolina to Lake Placid, NY, with stops along the way to visit family and friends. Today we went into Manhatten and saw some of the ceremonies commemorating the 15th anniversary of 9/11. We saw the new towers but not the memorial, as they were only letting in families of the fallen. I did get one picture of the tower through the oculus and one of the sunken plaza, looking up.


Fantastic photos, Caryn. Hope your travelling is going well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is lovely, Julie and has a real watery feel to the colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou, those are wonderful photos.
> 
> I want to say, I'm back and will be contributing some from now on. I was very ill for several weeks and in the hospital twice, all due to a doctor changing meds and causing really terrible problems. Anyway, I'm much better and am happy to talk to my friends again.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better, Dodie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When we came home this morning I was able to get some knitting done... I am 2 repeats into the border... I need to decide how I wan't to do the border.. I can just knit until all my yarn is gone.. I have 375 yds to go or I could do gradual repeats and increase the repeats with each new color or do the same number of repeats for each one.. I will have to see how much it takes for the 11 repeats the pattern calls for.. since the pattern was written for DK or Sport weight and my packaging says the yarn I have is a Light Sport weight but it really is lighter than a fingering... I am going to need more repeats to make the length I want.. I'll just have to play around with it.. I am very happy the border is a mindless 12 stitch repeat.. all those YO's about got the best of me.. LOL


Lovely gifts, Ronie. I am still waiting for my present, for July!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is lovely, Julie and has a real watery feel to the colours.


Thank you Linda- yes it does have watery look!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> When we came home this morning I was able to get some knitting done... I am 2 repeats into the border... I need to decide how I wan't to do the border.. I can just knit until all my yarn is gone.. I have 375 yds to go or I could do gradual repeats and increase the repeats with each new color or do the same number of repeats for each one.. I will have to see how much it takes for the 11 repeats the pattern calls for.. since the pattern was written for DK or Sport weight and my packaging says the yarn I have is a Light Sport weight but it really is lighter than a fingering... I am going to need more repeats to make the length I want.. I'll just have to play around with it.. I am very happy the border is a mindless 12 stitch repeat.. all those YO's about got the best of me.. LOL


The pictures are great, even if they are a repeat, Ronie. Your DH is very thoughtful. Your lamp and vase would go very good in NM. Lovely flowers, too. Sounds like you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> LOL Barbara!!
> 
> Great photos Ronie. Glad the party was a success. Is that your Shetland 'sample' on the table?
> 
> ...


Any improvement in gas mileage is a bonus, Melanie! I worked on the Sept BON today but didn't finish. I decided to work on getting my loom warped.

Thinking of phrases, did we do s/he was hoist by his/her own pitard? Whatever a pitard is. ????


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> To heckle, or to Hector...
> There is a question.
> Whether or not to tease,
> ...or simply to grieve.
> :sm23:


This is a really good one, Karen.

You're all right, it was a great gift from my dad, although there was one time...My ex was trying to change the oil on our car and couldn't find the old oil filter to change. He came into the house in a real snit. Well, I went out after he ad calmed down a bit and just looked under the hood and there it was, right up on top. When I pointed it out to him, he got so mad at me, I had to take a walk. It turned pretty nasty, so I never helped him again.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Any improvement in gas mileage is a bonus, Melanie! I worked on the Sept BON today but didn't finish. I decided to work on getting my loom warped.
> 
> Thinking of phrases, did we do s/he was hoist by his/her own pitard? Whatever a pitard is. ????


Asked and answered :sm23:

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070815011415AA667i9


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Never started a car with a handle, but have started many with a choke! How many remember a manual choke? Had them on the tractors also. And the hand excellerator/throttle? Those were interesting.


Yes, I remember the choke. There were several cars when I was growing up that my dad had a car with a choke and of course, I learned how to use them as the time, but glad they are no longer needed!

I remember my mom saying: "In for a penny, in for a pound". I always thought it meant that if you were going to do something (or buy something) that you needed to do it right, but I'm not sure if that's really the definition.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When we came home this morning I was able to get some knitting done... I am 2 repeats into the border... I need to decide how I wan't to do the border.. I can just knit until all my yarn is gone.. I have 375 yds to go or I could do gradual repeats and increase the repeats with each new color or do the same number of repeats for each one.. I will have to see how much it takes for the 11 repeats the pattern calls for.. since the pattern was written for DK or Sport weight and my packaging says the yarn I have is a Light Sport weight but it really is lighter than a fingering... I am going to need more repeats to make the length I want.. I'll just have to play around with it.. I am very happy the border is a mindless 12 stitch repeat.. all those YO's about got the best of me.. LOL


Lovely vase and lamp! And those great photographs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I did a few more rows of my 'WaveDeck' shawl yesterday.. I have just a few more before I get to the border.. then it will become mindless knitting... and I am pretty sure the color changes will come quicker since I will be doubling the amount of stitches.. it is so confusing right now and I have to tink a lot if my count is off.. each YO and decrease have to be in the right place or the whole 'Wave' is off... but its nearly there and I can relax...


Ronnie, what is the Wave Deck shawl? I don't think I have heard of that one. Just being nosy, as usual! And do have a happy birthday. It sounds like you have a great one planned. Enjoy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL Barbara!!
> 
> Great photos Ronie. Glad the party was a success. Is that your Shetland 'sample' on the table?
> 
> ...


Well done, Melanie. 
:sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely vase and lamp! And those great photographs, thanks for sharing.


Ditto from me, Ronie. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, glad you had a good birthday.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Karen. What a memory to share. >8-O

Julie, you put that memory into a wonderful word picture.

Barbara, you had that sneaking out down to a science.  

Ann, see picture below to see where we were this afternoon.

Ronie, seems like you have quite a thoughtful hubby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> This is a really good one, Karen.
> 
> You're all right, it was a great gift from my dad, although there was one time...My ex was trying to change the oil on our car and couldn't find the old oil filter to change. He came into the house in a real snit. Well, I went out after he ad calmed down a bit and just looked under the hood and there it was, right up on top. When I pointed it out to him, he got so mad at me, I had to take a walk. It turned pretty nasty, so I never helped him again.


There's good reason many of us are on our second marriages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Karen. What a memory to share. >8-O
> 
> Julie, you put that memory into a wonderful word picture.
> 
> ...


Hope there were not too many mosquitoes!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So glad you had fun Bev. The tipping problem is why I never go kayaking or canoeing unless I have to, lol. Now white water rafting, that is another story and I have done several of the eastern US rivers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Everyone--I am still alive and so sorry to not have been around for so long. Have missed you all and all the sharing. I so appreciated those private notes from some of you. They meant a lot to me.

Am visiting with friends out of town and taking a deep breathe to focus on LP. I feel I owe you an explanation for my sudden disappearance but not sure just what to say. Working on that job proposal and then readying for its startup was a big energy drain. It left me mentally exhausted. The garden was also demanding as we end the season and a couple of other local happenings such as the court case I mentioned needed time and energy. Great things to do, but they definitely cut into my ability to focus on other things. Don't remember if I told you that the court case was settled in our favor and was especially sweet as issues of racial discrimination are extremely hard to win. Am hoping to have my letter to the editor printed in next weeks local paper on this and cannot wait till our school diversity committee meets next month to see what can be done about the problem with them. The work contract actually began last week and ran into a major snag first day. The end of the house that was supposed to be built onto didn't have a foundation under it! Lots of fun and games . The owners are now wanting that entire end of the house demolished and built from scratch along with the originally proposed work. Given the slowness of the architect, I am concerned about how soon I will be able to get the job rolling. So much co-ordinating of workers and now have to start all over again. I often joke that I bid a job and never stop bidding it till it is over. It is true, though, that doing this will make a much better finished project. Just like knitting problems--do we do a simple repair and fudge job with a problem or do we frog and redo with a better process from the beginning. Just a much bigger canvass, lots more time, money and weather to deal with. I have been knitting some--working on the T-shirt that people weighed in on. Am using Tricia's suggestion. Most of it is done but the project will require 2 inset panels to be knit on the sides and that is consuming any remaining mental energy available. Think I have 2 possible stitches to use: swatched one and am about to start swatching the second to see what might work better.

I feel like I have abandoned LP and not sure I can carry thru with my commitment for a 2 week session right now. I was looking forward to doing it and feel very bad. However, may be able to do it depending on how quickly the architect provides new drawings and gets them approved by the building inspector. He has turned into a major piece of work and I will leave it at that.
However, it still feels like I have a lot on my plate. Several new work calls (small jobs) and began physical therapy for my knee and am asked to come 2x/week. So that is another time/energy demand for a bit of time. I have spent such a long time laying low, knitting, gardening in the warmer weather, some craft fairs that were disappointing and lots of time to sit and vegitate, and a bit of community work. Life seems to have popped up and bloomed out big time and it is taking some time to readjust my scheduling and pace of living. It was very overwhelming and promises to continue this way for some time. Truth be told there is much I like about it. Energy gets revved up and it is back on the hobby horse again. But it does take getting used to. I will try not to disappear so suddenly again and will try to catch up with everyone, altho will probably not be able to read everything over the past couple of weeks--just some spot reading.

DFL--Tricia posted me that you are still looking for a swing knitting pattern or information. You must have missed the pattern I sent a few weeks back. Cannot find that same one now, but here is a smaller one found on Ravery:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swing-strickentm-kursbaustein-3---swing-schal

Here are some other links to short row knitting. Tried to provide a variety hoping something will work for you.

This one is not swing knitting but is a short row project:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection

Here is a guide form Knitting Daily on short row knitting that you might find useful:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-guide-knitting-short-rows/

This is from Pinterest and there may be some good info for you on methods for short row knitting:

https://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-short-rows/

And last, Carol Feller did a short row knitting class on Craftsy which I bought a few years back and found it helpful.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

At least you showed up Tanya. I'm well acquainted with the need to stay awake while trying to answer these topics. I'm curious now that I have 2 or more MAC users...

Would a CD/DVD written on a MS Windows burner drive work on MAC? I know the Flash drive idea won't work well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When we came home this morning I was able to get some knitting done... I am 2 repeats into the border... I need to decide how I wan't to do the border.. I can just knit until all my yarn is gone.. I have 375 yds to go or I could do gradual repeats and increase the repeats with each new color or do the same number of repeats for each one.. I will have to see how much it takes for the 11 repeats the pattern calls for.. since the pattern was written for DK or Sport weight and my packaging says the yarn I have is a Light Sport weight but it really is lighter than a fingering... I am going to need more repeats to make the length I want.. I'll just have to play around with it.. I am very happy the border is a mindless 12 stitch repeat.. all those YO's about got the best of me.. LOL


Great pictures & lovely birthday gifts


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie ..so wonderful to have an exciting birthday ,lovely gifts and some knitting .
Bev ...what made you tip out? Will you go again ?
Karen ..thank you for the link and Barbara for the saying .
Melanie ... Imagine you driving home in yor new car .Whoopee !
Tanya ...That building disaster could not happen here as we have to have building works inspected .Well it could if people fail to apply for planning permission I suppose .Take it easy .
Linda .No apology needed .Just glad you had a good time away .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...Didn't you get anything for your birthday ? I expect you go by that saying which I find so true .He that expecteth nothing will not be disappointed . 
Dodie ..how are you going with accumulating more patterns ?
Sue ..hope the child care went well and the dog behaved for you .
Barbara .look forward to seeing your weaving .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am glad you had a good day and Joes presents are very pretty and so thoughtful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Sorry I am so late to your party, Ann. We had a lovely break on Anglesey and I feel all the better for it. I'm now going back to the start to catch up, though I fear there will be a lot of skimming.


I am pleased you had a good time :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Karen. What a memory to share. >8-O
> 
> Julie, you put that memory into a wonderful word picture.
> 
> ...


Well done! I bet you had great fun :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am so sorry that you have felt overwhelmed. I do hope things work out for you. Prayers are on their way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...Didn't you get anything for your birthday ? I expect you go by that saying which I find so true .He that expecteth nothing will not be disappointed .
> Dodie ..how are you going with accumulating more patterns ?
> Sue ..hope the child care went well and the dog behaved for you .
> Barbara .look forward to seeing your weaving .


I have learned that is the case with Bronwen- July Birthday presents have been known to turn up by Christmas, I just had hoped she might have been a little more organised for my 70th- a fool's hope as it turns out. She did ask me what I would like, you see. ah well, so be it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have learned that is the case with Bronwen- July Birthday presents have been known to turn up by Christmas, I just had hoped she might have been a little more organised for my 70th- a fool's hope as it turns out. She did ask me what I would like, you see. ah well, so be it.


Julie, so sorry to hear this. I don't hear much from my DD but she does get me something for birthdays and Mothers Day and Xmas. So I can't complain too much.

Bev, that was great for you to go kayaking. With age I think that it would be hard to kayak for me. Legs straight out and then trying to get up and out of that thing. Hahahaha

Ronie, your hubby got you some great birthday gifts.

Sometimes I am so jealous of most of you who have hubbies that seem to be keepers, even if you don't realize that they are....but most of you do.

Ann, I have been working on another pair of socks. I'll see if I can get a picture today.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Hey Everyone--I am still alive and so sorry to not have been around for so long. Have missed you all and all the sharing. I so appreciated those private notes from some of you. They meant a lot to me.
> 
> Am visiting with friends out of town and taking a deep breathe to focus on LP. I feel I owe you an explanation for my sudden disappearance but not sure just what to say. Working on that job proposal and then readying for its startup was a big energy drain. It left me mentally exhausted. The garden was also demanding as we end the season and a couple of other local happenings such as the court case I mentioned needed time and energy. Great things to do, but they definitely cut into my ability to focus on other things. Don't remember if I told you that the court case was settled in our favor and was especially sweet as issues of racial discrimination are extremely hard to win. Am hoping to have my letter to the editor printed in next weeks local paper on this and cannot wait till our school diversity committee meets next month to see what can be done about the problem with them. The work contract actually began last week and ran into a major snag first day. The end of the house that was supposed to be built onto didn't have a foundation under it! Lots of fun and games . The owners are now wanting that entire end of the house demolished and built from scratch along with the originally proposed work. Given the slowness of the architect, I am concerned about how soon I will be able to get the job rolling. So much co-ordinating of workers and now have to start all over again. I often joke that I bid a job and never stop bidding it till it is over. It is true, though, that doing this will make a much better finished project. Just like knitting problems--do we do a simple repair and fudge job with a problem or do we frog and redo with a better process from the beginning. Just a much bigger canvass, lots more time, money and weather to deal with. I have been knitting some--working on the T-shirt that people weighed in on. Am using Tricia's suggestion. Most of it is done but the project will require 2 inset panels to be knit on the sides and that is consuming any remaining mental energy available. Think I have 2 possible stitches to use: swatched one and am about to start swatching the second to see what might work better.
> 
> ...


Tanya, so good to hear from you. We all miss you when you're not chiming in. I have to tell you that I am moving to a small apartment close to the job. Have been calling every shelter around and all are full. Don't take 6 cats even though I explain the dire situation. They will surely die if I have to leave them out in the woods here. They might as well go back to the kill shelters because I am seriously contemplating calling the vet for euthanasia for these poor critters. My heart is breaking and I won't put an add on Craig's List because some crazy bastards are out there or they will use them for research. (Just thought I'd let you know what's going on in my life)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, my heart goes out to you. My prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry about your predicament Pam .We allow ourselves to suffer the consequence of owning animals .Do hope someone can help to sort out the situation.
I can see your point about gettinjg in and out of a kayak .I take a calculated assessment before even getting down into a kneeling position .There has to be something I can grab onto to pull myself up !
At least you know Bronwen had you in mind Julie .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear this. I don't hear much from my DD but she does get me something for birthdays and Mothers Day and Xmas. So I can't complain too much.
> 
> Bev, that was great for you to go kayaking. With age I think that it would be hard to kayak for me. Legs straight out and then trying to get up and out of that thing. Hahahaha
> 
> ...


I gave up on Mother's Day long ago- I sent her something this year(can't remember exactly how) but there was nothing in response. However the Quilt block she is working on for DGS' quilt has an image of the two children wearing Chullo that I knitted for them, so that is something at least. I forget whether I posted it here, so here goes:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, my heart goes out to you. My prayers and hugs for you.


From me too, Chris- this is a very harsh world sometimes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry about your predicament Pam .We allow ourselves to suffer the consequence of owning animals .Do hope someone can help to sort out the situation.
> I can see your point about gettinjg in and out of a kayak .I take a calculated assessment before even getting down into a kneeling position .There has to be something I can grab onto to pull myself up !
> At least you know Bronwen had you in mind Julie .


It's just that her dad gets so much more- actually he is quite a drain on her emotionally I suspect. The new system of ringing at a specified time on Sunday sort of works- can't make a silk purse from a Sow's ear- although Ringo might like one- I must have a look when I go shopping.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gave up on Mother's Day long ago- I sent her something this year(can't remember exactly how) but there was nothing in response. However the Quilt block she is working on for DGS' quilt has an image of the two children wearing Chullo that I knitted for them, so that is something at least. I forget whether I posted it here, so here goes:


That is very clever :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very clever :sm24:


Her Quilting is quite out of the ordinary, if I say so myself- she got the award for Outstanding First Quilt from her Guild, several years ago. I think she said this is #7.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The quilt looks lovely .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> The quilt looks lovely .


Thanks Ann.
That is just the one block- I gather there are four to represent each season- have not yet seen the whole concept.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope there were not too many mosquitoes!


Nope, no mosquitoes.  Dragonflies though. I got picture of a red one stowing away on the front of the kayak. Julie, I love the quilting square. So sorry about the birthday and Mother's Day lack of contact. Sometimes the youngers don't understand how much even just a card will mean to us.

Ann, we were turning to help someone and drifting downstream crossways and hit a rock. Yes, we will go out again. 

Tanya, glad to see you back. Sounds like your life is extremely full right now. We will not be upset if you do not read everything. Just put your oar in here and move forward.  Is that another saying? Sending prayers and hugs.

Oh, my, Chris. What a heartbreak. I hope you can find a place for your kitties. Prayers for you and the kitties. Hugs for you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Nope, no mosquitoes.  Dragonflies though. I got picture of a red one stowing away on the front of the kayak. Julie, I love the quilting square. So sorry about the birthday and Mother's Day lack of contact. Sometimes the youngers don't understand how much even just a card will mean to us.
> 
> Ann, we were turning to help someone and drifting downstream crossways and hit a rock. Yes, we will go out again.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: She does work very hard to support her family- got virtually no weekend because she had to organise her father's house so his carpeting could go down- he would go down well on one of those reality programs they have about hoarders, last time I was in his house there were narrow walk ways between all the piles of things he has collected- a lot of computer related bits and pieces largely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, see picture below to see where we were this afternoon.


Nice! I have a bright red variegated kayak. Love going out in it. Lots of fun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's good reason many of us are on our second marriages.


True words! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am so sorry that you have felt overwhelmed. I do hope things work out for you. Prayers are on their way.


And from me, too, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, my heart goes out to you. My prayers and hugs for you.


The same from me, Chris. Sending you many prayers and hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her Quilting is quite out of the ordinary, if I say so myself- she got the award for Outstanding First Quilt from her Guild, several years ago. I think she said this is #7.


She's very talented.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have learned that is the case with Bronwen- July Birthday presents have been known to turn up by Christmas, I just had hoped she might have been a little more organised for my 70th- a fool's hope as it turns out. She did ask me what I would like, you see. ah well, so be it.


Ah birthdays, etc. I sorry your family/friends are like that. My "lovely" (ha ha) mother has not sent/given me a birthday card since I was a small child. Has never sent a Anniversary Card. Never send a card to DH. Or Christmas Cards. And my "lovely" brother and his wife don't send cards, etc., either. With our birthdate being the same you would think John would send me a card. Nope. Gave up on that one!

I hope you at least get phone calls! I don't, but I consider that a blessing anymore.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tanya, so good to see you again. Sounds like life has definitely caught up with you. Best of luck with the "remodel", your knitting and everything else. I was just wondering yesterday how your knitting project was coming along.

Hang in there, sometimes busy is good!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL Barbara!!
> 
> Great photos Ronie. Glad the party was a success. Is that your Shetland 'sample' on the table?
> 
> ...


Yes Melanie it is my Shetland Lace Sample!!! The table was my Mom's and she gave it to me about 40 years ago now.. and it was in all my homes when I was a kid growing up... I felt it needed something special since it has to be over 100 years old now.. :sm01: and I just love the 'Sample' on it... It is the first time I have ever done something like this and was thrilled when DeEtta helped us with the process... When I was a kid growing up Mom had crocheted a Pineapple doily that hung down over the sides and I wanted to do something just as special... 
Thanks for the comments on the gifts.. Joe has a good eye!! and knows what I like.. :sm01: 
It sounds like your new car will save you on gas money!! Mine doesn't need to be all that great on mileage since I don't drive very far either... but it does get around 30mpg.. that is in town... if we were to get going on a nice cross country road trip it would get more... 
Great job on getting some things done it is a wonderful feeling to see projects progressing instead of collecting dust.. Is your hubby going to dress up too??? it sounds like your getting ready to have the staff where you work pick up for you a little... while you run here and there... have a nice safe trip!!! and fun 'Flying' in the next few weeks.. :sm17:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> This is a really good one, Karen.
> 
> You're all right, it was a great gift from my dad, although there was one time...My ex was trying to change the oil on our car and couldn't find the old oil filter to change. He came into the house in a real snit. Well, I went out after he ad calmed down a bit and just looked under the hood and there it was, right up on top. When I pointed it out to him, he got so mad at me, I had to take a walk. It turned pretty nasty, so I never helped him again.


When Joe and I got Married we were in our early 30's so I was pretty well established in my thoughts and what I would and wouldn't put up with... (its called being stubborn...LOL) and I flat out told him when we were working on the ranch... either you want my help or you don't.. your attitude and how you treat me will let you know if I am still standing here or not... he learned very quickly if his quick temper would have him doing the work alone or not... We don't fuss like that anymore.. LOL

The Wavedeck is a shawl pattern I started because I bought some Gradient Yarn from Craftsy last month and wanted to do the yarn justice.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavedeck/people?page=10&view=tallcards I am talking about Strickizzy's Crewdeck... I don't like the way she did her tips but I like how the colors changed and how the border edge is in a 'Cheveron' shape so that it has movement in it.. so the changing of the skeins will blend in better... that is my hope anyway.. LOL I also want it to be large.. I have 2 other large ones but they are heavy ones to keep my warm.. this will be good for warmer nights.. :sm01:

Bev I love that !!! We have Kayaks around here too... I'm not a strong swimmer but it does look like fun.. and something to do besides just walking around.. I love your picture!! the river looks so inviting and beautiful!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya it is so good to see you here again... and goodness knows we all understand being so busy whether it is with work or family or community sometimes they all seem to be needing more and more of us at the same time! but then it quiets down again... My hectic work life is getting ready to slow down just as Joe's is picking up!! He has had so many days off while I was working at least (sometimes more)45 hour work weeks and now he is going into 50+ hour work weeks.. and I'm getting cut back to 3 days a week.. I 'm ready for it though! I'm worn out.. LOL 
I hope the contract work will even itself out soon and you can breath a little easier. Is the 2 weeks a with KP a workshop or is it here in LP with us.. you know we just need your name on the title.. LOL we pretty much just carry on with our own little party after that anyway.. we do love a more structured LP at times but most of the time we are working on WIP's anyway... 

Julie that is so pretty.. she does beautiful work.. such tiny little stitches... it must be here relaxing project.. I can see this is hand done.. most of this can't be done by machine.. not with these beautiful results anyway :sm01: I didn't hear from my son on my B-day either even though it is only 4 days after his!!! LOL We know how hard it is for us to get everything done in a day and hope we didn't forget anything.. it is the same for our kids!! only they have more to deal with than we do now.. with family and everything.. I hope she will get you your gift soon.. a quilt like the picture you shared would be an amazing gift!!!

Chris.. Oh my gosh.. I hope and pray something comes through that you are able to find homes for your Kitty's.. We have a no kill shelter.. I wonder if you could find one some where near or between where you are and where you are going... I know our shelter will have animals sent to us.. I am so sorry your in this position..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a little time for relaxation today. The weekend was busy with the little ones, and surprisingly I did get to knit on my Sea of Azov, and am nearly halfway through.

I will go home this afternoon. My DH will pick my daughter up at the airport and I will go home with him after that.Not sure how soon that will happen. For some reason several plumbing type problems have arisen here. On Saturday my DH and another SIL replaced one of the toilets here, but that was prearranged for this weekend. Then yesterday there was a problem with the faucet in the kitchen, so he is looking for a part today and hopefully will fix it this afternoon. Then the faucet in my DD's shower has started a leak, so I imagine after he talks to my DD he will probably arrange coming up here again to fix it. Thank goodness my DH has some plumbing skills.

The dog has behaved pretty well, although she likes to jump up on the furniture which my DD doesn't want, and she doesn't always want to mind me.

I will be happy to get home and see my dogs again.

Chris sorry about your predicament, hopefully it can be resolved. It is hard moving when you have pets to think about too.

Tanya, glad you stopped in. I guess it is good that you are keeping busy.

Julie, loved the quilt your daughter made. I am sure it was nice to see the GKs wearing the hats you knit. Bev, glad you enjoyed kayaking. I don't think I will ever be trying that.

That's about all the posts I can remember for now. I was distracted in the middle of typing this and have been talking with Kat's au pair. She is from Poland, and we were talking about the differences she notices here.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I was smart and took today off!!! Joe is at work and I have the house to myself.. I have to say it is nice and quiet and it feels very good... It is early still.. I have planned to do lots today but I'll be happy to get 'something' on my list done!! :sm01: 
I know I will get quite a bit of my shawl done.. I need to take the dogs for a walk.. we got special leashes so I can handle both of them at the same time... and then I'm going to cook a nice meal... we seem to have been snacking or eating salads for a week now!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She's very talented.


Thanks!
The artistic streak comes from both sides of the family- Both Grandmothers were gifted watercolourists- they did not see eye to eye at all, though- personalities too strong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Ah birthdays, etc. I sorry your family/friends are like that. My "lovely" (ha ha) mother has not sent/given me a birthday card since I was a small child. Has never sent a Anniversary Card. Never send a card to DH. Or Christmas Cards. And my "lovely" brother and his wife don't send cards, etc., either. With our birthdate being the same you would think John would send me a card. Nope. Gave up on that one!
> 
> I hope you at least get phone calls! I don't, but I consider that a blessing anymore.


I can't say I never get a phone call, but I don't think there has been one this year- I have to ring her, where as her big sister would call me, but it's more than 22 years since she died.
I am sorry your family is forgetful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, so good to hear from you. We all miss you when you're not chiming in. I have to tell you that I am moving to a small apartment close to the job. Have been calling every shelter around and all are full. Don't take 6 cats even though I explain the dire situation. They will surely die if I have to leave them out in the woods here. They might as well go back to the kill shelters because I am seriously contemplating calling the vet for euthanasia for these poor critters. My heart is breaking and I won't put an add on Craig's List because some crazy bastards are out there or they will use them for research. (Just thought I'd let you know what's going on in my life)


Sorry life isn't going well for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya it is so good to see you here again... and goodness knows we all understand being so busy whether it is with work or family or community sometimes they all seem to be needing more and more of us at the same time! but then it quiets down again... My hectic work life is getting ready to slow down just as Joe's is picking up!! He has had so many days off while I was working at least (sometimes more)45 hour work weeks and now he is going into 50+ hour work weeks.. and I'm getting cut back to 3 days a week.. I 'm ready for it though! I'm worn out.. LOL
> I hope the contract work will even itself out soon and you can breath a little easier. Is the 2 weeks a with KP a workshop or is it here in LP with us.. you know we just need your name on the title.. LOL we pretty much just carry on with our own little party after that anyway.. we do love a more structured LP at times but most of the time we are working on WIP's anyway...
> 
> Julie that is so pretty.. she does beautiful work.. such tiny little stitches... it must be here relaxing project.. I can see this is hand done.. most of this can't be done by machine.. not with these beautiful results anyway :sm01: I didn't hear from my son on my B-day either even though it is only 4 days after his!!! LOL We know how hard it is for us to get everything done in a day and hope we didn't forget anything.. it is the same for our kids!! only they have more to deal with than we do now.. with family and everything.. I hope she will get you your gift soon.. a quilt like the picture you shared would be an amazing gift!!!
> ...


She did - a long time ago - gift me a photo album with a cover made from left over pieces of an early quilt- but nothing as time consuming as a quilt for me. Her father apparently is having a pair of socks made for him- don't mind not getting socks- I find them very tough on my feet. The present quilt she does at lunch time so definitely a relaxing project and all hand sewn. I must not grumble, I must not...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gave up on Mother's Day long ago- I sent her something this year(can't remember exactly how) but there was nothing in response. However the Quilt block she is working on for DGS' quilt has an image of the two children wearing Chullo that I knitted for them, so that is something at least. I forget whether I posted it here, so here goes:


Such a cute quilt block, Julie. I hope someday things get better with Bronwen, if not, she will certainly regret it someday. I still miss my mom & she's been gone almost 34 yrs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's just that her dad gets so much more- actually he is quite a drain on her emotionally I suspect. The new system of ringing at a specified time on Sunday sort of works- can't make a silk purse from a Sow's ear- although Ringo might like one- I must have a look when I go shopping.


The weekly call is quite an improvement, isn't it? Maybe that's a start


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have a little time for relaxation today. The weekend was busy with the little ones, and surprisingly I did get to knit on my Sea of Azov, and am nearly halfway through.
> 
> I will go home this afternoon. My DH will pick my daughter up at the airport and I will go home with him after that.Not sure how soon that will happen. For some reason several plumbing type problems have arisen here. On Saturday my DH and another SIL replaced one of the toilets here, but that was prearranged for this weekend. Then yesterday there was a problem with the faucet in the kitchen, so he is looking for a part today and hopefully will fix it this afternoon. Then the faucet in my DD's shower has started a leak, so I imagine after he talks to my DD he will probably arrange coming up here again to fix it. Thank goodness my DH has some plumbing skills.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue- it's not the whole quilt, just the one block, I've not seen the others.
I am sure you will be glad to be in your own home again, how has your health been?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a cute quilt block, Julie. I hope someday things get better with Bronwen, if not, she will certainly regret it someday. I still miss my mom & she's been gone almost 34 yrs.


Thanks Bonnie.
Mine's been gone nearly as long as your Mom, Bonnie- 31 years this last July, had she survived she would have been making records at 106 by now- but 75 years felt like young to lose her- I was 39- she was my best friend and mentor in her last years. I think the distance between us may have some bearing, but I just don't have the resources to move back to Canterbury, plus with the earthquakes housing there is a real problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The weekly call is quite an improvement, isn't it? Maybe that's a start


I used to call when I felt like talking, but often she didn't want to listen, so at least this way when she hears the phone chances are she realises it's likely to be me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tanya, hope the job settles down, what a mess it must be having no foundation. It truly amazes me how some people thing they can just slap things together.

Seems I'm so lucky in my relationships with my family, I can't say I'm close to my brother & sister but we certainly talk & get together a few times a year.

I saw these last nght on the main forum & thought they would make nice quick gifts for Christmas. This designer has some lovely scarf patterns that are so quick & easy & she shares her talents for free.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-lace-edition


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie.
> Mine's been gone nearly as long as your Mom, Bonnie- 31 years this last July, had she survived she would have been making records at 106 by now- but 75 years felt like young to lose her- I was 39- she was my best friend and mentor in her last years. I think the distance between us may have some bearing, but I just don't have the resources to move back to Canterbury, plus with the earthquakes housing there is a real problem.


Yes, the distance sure causes problems. Except for the 5 years I lived in Saskatoon, going to school & working, I lived within 12 miles of mom & saw her very often. We were always very close & I tried to help her as much as time would allow as she worked much too hard on the farm. She only lived to be 57 which at the time didn't seem so young but now I think it was terrible, I've outlived both my parents, Dad was not 48'when he had a massive stroke & left mom with a farm, 27 cows to milk by hand plus all the other livestock & my brother & I were only 7 & 3, I don't know how she did it. My dads foster brother lived wth us but was not ne to take on a task along, always waited for someone to go first. Needless to say my brother & I spent lots of time in the barn that winter. The next spring mom got rid of some of the livestock & a year later married the bachelor neighbor- her sister couldn't understand why she remarried quickly but I've always thought she didn't know what else to do as she h ad no education & there were no jobs for her to get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the distance sure causes problems. Except for the 5 years I lived in Saskatoon, going to school & working, I lived within 12 miles of mom & saw her very often. We were always very close & I tried to help her as much as time would allow as she worked much too hard on the farm. She only lived to be 57 which at the time didn't seem so young but now I think it was terrible, I've outlived both my parents, Dad was not 48'when he had a massive stroke & left mom with a farm, 27 cows to milk by hand plus all the other livestock & my brother & I were only 7 & 3, I don't know how she did it. My dads foster brother lived wth us but was not ne to take on a task along, always waited for someone to go first. Needless to say my brother & I spent lots of time in the barn that winter. The next spring mom got rid of some of the livestock & a year later married the bachelor neighbor- her sister couldn't understand why she remarried quickly but I've always thought she didn't know what else to do as she h ad no education & there were no jobs for her to get.


Sorry you lost them both so young Bonnie. I can see how remarriage could feel like the answer- your Mom definitely had it tough.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Nice to see Tanya back with us -- I certainly understand competing demands on time, resources and energy. I'm supposed to be doing chores, but I'd rather catch up with all of you -- so there!!!!

Julie -- no grumbling -- although it is hard not to feel neglected. We enjoy your company and looking at your incredible work. It has taken me many years to learn, but I'm trying to remember that that emotional connection we all need and want can come from many different directions -- not just family. So, here's a birthday hug for you, a bit late, but still heartfelt. Sounds like Janet, has learned the same lesson, the hard way -- so here's one for you too. And Chris, an especially big hug -- having to change your abode is always hard, but worry about your beloved 4-legged friends is a burden that I wish could be lessened for you. Bev -- your photos are just wonderful and I so love to see them. Sometimes I feel like a voyeur the pictures are so wonderful. Melanie, enjoy your new ride -- a long trip for you to get to know your new car. Safe traveling, please. And safe flying too. Barbara, one year I was in Durango the first weekend in October and got to see the balloons rising up over the nearby mountains. On a cold, frosty morning it was wonderful and so spectacular. And now, my memory has gone blank; no doubt, I've omitted someone/several someones, so please forgive me.

But, I finished a baby blanket I was working on, will block it today and post later. Now, I'm working on the lace cowl from Toni's workshop. I've been having a devil of a time with the beading. This is my first ever project with beads and it isn't working out very well. Of course, I did everything possible, unwittingly, to make it difficult. I chose a dark, 2-ply tightly spun merino wool which is being worked on 3.5mm needles. The beads I "borrowed" -- really begged from my friend Laury, aren't the best and suffer from irregular center holes. And since I'm a thrower, I've found it very hard to handle the 2 knitting needles, tiny thread, difficult beads and a size 14 crochet hook and not make a mess of the whole thing. Added to all of that, once again, I realize how much I compensate for some serious vision issues I have, by knitting by touch. Under normal circumstances, I have no problem working with darker yarns or complex lace patterns, but you need to be able to see to add beads one at a time. And as with all projects, as I'm sitting there knitting my head is working at a rapid rate, and I can see that it would be much easier to work with beads that are already prestrung. But the problem with that is splicing yarn together, because I absolutely refuse to put knots in lace. This thought led me to consider needle felting. Having done some research, I am planning on doing some testing to see how easily I can splice this lace wool. Assuming the splicing will work, then I plan on ordering some beads (higher quality) and doing a cape with a mandarin style collar, heavily beaded. Well, it is fun to dream and scheme. Ann, isn't there an old expression "can't keep a good woman down?"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. Nice to see Tanya back with us -- I certainly understand competing demands on time, resources and energy. I'm supposed to be doing chores, but I'd rather catch up with all of you -- so there!!!!
> 
> Julie -- no grumbling -- although it is hard not to feel neglected. We enjoy your company and looking at your incredible work. It has taken me many years to learn, but I'm trying to remember that that emotional connection we all need and want can come from many different directions -- not just family. So, here's a birthday hug for you, a bit late, but still heartfelt. Sounds like Janet, has learned the same lesson, the hard way -- so here's one for you too. And Chris, an especially big hug -- having to change your abode is always hard, but worry about your beloved 4-legged friends is a burden that I wish could be lessened for you. Bev -- your photos are just wonderful and I so love to see them. Sometimes I feel like a voyeur the pictures are so wonderful. Melanie, enjoy your new ride -- a long trip for you to get to know your new car. Safe traveling, please. And safe flying too. Barbara, one year I was in Durango the first weekend in October and got to see the balloons rising up over the nearby mountains. On a cold, frosty morning it was wonderful and so spectacular. And now, my memory has gone blank; no doubt, I've omitted someone/several someones, so please forgive me.
> 
> But, I finished a baby blanket I was working on, will block it today and post later. Now, I'm working on the lace cowl from Toni's workshop. I've been having a devil of a time with the beading. This is my first ever project with beads and it isn't working out very well. Of course, I did everything possible, unwittingly, to make it difficult. I chose a dark, 2-ply tightly spun merino wool which is being worked on 3.5mm needles. The beads I "borrowed" -- really begged from my friend Laury, aren't the best and suffer from irregular center holes. And since I'm a thrower, I've found it very hard to handle the 2 knitting needles, tiny thread, difficult beads and a size 14 crochet hook and not make a mess of the whole thing. Added to all of that, once again, I realize how much I compensate for some serious vision issues I have, by knitting by touch. Under normal circumstances, I have no problem working with darker yarns or complex lace patterns, but you need to be able to see to add beads one at a time. And as with all projects, as I'm sitting there knitting my head is working at a rapid rate, and I can see that it would be much easier to work with beads that are already prestrung. But the problem with that is splicing yarn together, because I absolutely refuse to put knots in lace. This thought led me to consider needle felting. Having done some research, I am planning on doing some testing to see how easily I can splice this lace wool. Assuming the splicing will work, then I plan on ordering some beads (higher quality) and doing a cape with a mandarin style collar, heavily beaded. Well, it is fun to dream and scheme. Ann, isn't there an old expression "can't keep a good woman down?"


Thank you DeEtta! And hoping your beading goes more easily, and that the splices hold. The little bit of beading I've done I had difficulty getting them to stay on the right side- they 'wanted' to lie on the wrong side.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you had a good time :sm24:


 :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sue, love both of your scarves. Hope your dizzy spells are receding now.

A belated Happy Birthday Ronie.

Chris what a horrid position to be in. I do hope it can be resolved.

Happy new car, Melanie.

Tanya so sorry you got so overwhelmed - hope you are feeling more in control again now.

I'm loving all the sayings and vehicle reminiscences


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all, just returned from a vacation for our Anniversary (Aug 20th - 39 years) and my birthday, Sept. 13th....don't know how old I am...somedays I feel 25 and others I feel older...

Thanks for the short row links. I am trying to decide whether to buy a pattern and will do the Grace scarf or shawl first.

I am going to have back surgery again...ughhhh...swore I would never do it...but after a slip and fall in our new home in Gig Harbor on May 11th, my walking has been on and off painful....after an MRI, the doc says that the bolts are working loose...one of the fusions never healed and if he doesn't remove the bolts, they which are constricting the nerves, it will get worse. Surgery is Sept 27th.....but I am still hopeful to do the Lace Party in October. I have the knitting done and all the notes for the pattern. I am going to block the piece this week and will give you a sneak peak...after that I need to put all the notes and charts together.

The rain is back in Gig Harbor; my tomatoes are wonderful; my dogwoods are putting out little red seed pods that look like cherries with pits in them. The roses are still blooming; and I have a visiting female deer...she is older and so sweet to watch. I think she pretty much fends for herself...have never seen her with any other deer.

I am currently working on a Winter's Mirage and will soon try my hand at making Spring's Dance into a Crescent shawl instead of a rectangular (any takers)...

Next I am going to do Lavender Fields at a cowl using a sock or DK weight yarn.....again, anyone interested. I know I am re-doing my patterns, but I gave Spring's Dance to my Daughter and Lavender Fields to my dear new Daughter (in law...but to me she is another daughter)!!!!!

Take care all and thanks for being so wonderful...love reading all the interesting posts and seeing pictures. I will try to post some pics of my vacation...maybe I will do some while I host the party.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, a red one, hmmmm.  We are actually thinking of buying one. We have so many lakes and rivers here. Gary started talking about it the end of last week. We looked at a few in stores in town on Sat and decided we don't even know enough to know what to purchase. So, we checked out the net to find one close we could rent. Five minutes before we leave for church yesterday morning, Gary is saying, let's just go after church-we're already half way there. So mad rush for a change of clothes, small packed lunch etc. It was a great day. We are still talking about it. 

Thanks, Ronie. Many places, including the place we tipped over were shallow, thankfully. We took the beginner route. Really very mild, though we were surprised at the current when we tipped. It was 7 1/2 miles and took us about 3 hours.

Thank you so much, DeEtta. I certainly enjoy taking them. So nice that you all enjoy them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Asked and answered :sm23:
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070815011415AA667i9


I prefer the external bomb description over the erupting human bomb. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gave up on Mother's Day long ago- I sent her something this year(can't remember exactly how) but there was nothing in response. However the Quilt block she is working on for DGS' quilt has an image of the two children wearing Chullo that I knitted for them, so that is something at least. I forget whether I posted it here, so here goes:


Hate to be sexist, but girls are normally better about such things. My son got better after he was married. Sweet that the hats are in the quilt block, at least. Here's a hug. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, so good to hear from you. We all miss you when you're not chiming in. I have to tell you that I am moving to a small apartment close to the job. Have been calling every shelter around and all are full. Don't take 6 cats even though I explain the dire situation. They will surely die if I have to leave them out in the woods here. They might as well go back to the kill shelters because I am seriously contemplating calling the vet for euthanasia for these poor critters. My heart is breaking and I won't put an add on Craig's List because some crazy bastards are out there or they will use them for research. (Just thought I'd let you know what's going on in my life)


Oh, that is sad Chris. You are right. Some people would take them for the wrong reason.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hey Everyone--I am still alive and so sorry to not have been around for so long. Have missed you all and all the sharing. I so appreciated those private notes from some of you. They meant a lot to me.
> 
> Am visiting with friends out of town and taking a deep breathe to focus on LP. I feel I owe you an explanation for my sudden disappearance but not sure just what to say. Working on that job proposal and then readying for its startup was a big energy drain. It left me mentally exhausted. The garden was also demanding as we end the season and a couple of other local happenings such as the court case I mentioned needed time and energy. Great things to do, but they definitely cut into my ability to focus on other things. Don't remember if I told you that the court case was settled in our favor and was especially sweet as issues of racial discrimination are extremely hard to win. Am hoping to have my letter to the editor printed in next weeks local paper on this and cannot wait till our school diversity committee meets next month to see what can be done about the problem with them. The work contract actually began last week and ran into a major snag first day. The end of the house that was supposed to be built onto didn't have a foundation under it! Lots of fun and games . The owners are now wanting that entire end of the house demolished and built from scratch along with the originally proposed work. Given the slowness of the architect, I am concerned about how soon I will be able to get the job rolling. So much co-ordinating of workers and now have to start all over again. I often joke that I bid a job and never stop bidding it till it is over. It is true, though, that doing this will make a much better finished project. Just like knitting problems--do we do a simple repair and fudge job with a problem or do we frog and redo with a better process from the beginning. Just a much bigger canvass, lots more time, money and weather to deal with. I have been knitting some--working on the T-shirt that people weighed in on. Am using Tricia's suggestion. Most of it is done but the project will require 2 inset panels to be knit on the sides and that is consuming any remaining mental energy available. Think I have 2 possible stitches to use: swatched one and am about to start swatching the second to see what might work better.
> 
> ...


I am so happy to hear from you, Tanya, and have missed your insightful input. We hoped it wasn't something dire that caused the drop off or that I said something wrong. Can certainly understand how overwhelmed you must be. Doing what you are doing, keeping as close to the basics as you can sounds like the perfect prescription right now. Just take care of yourself.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Ah birthdays, etc. I sorry your family/friends are like that. My "lovely" (ha ha) mother has not sent/given me a birthday card since I was a small child. Has never sent a Anniversary Card. Never send a card to DH. Or Christmas Cards. And my "lovely" brother and his wife don't send cards, etc., either. With our birthdate being the same you would think John would send me a card. Nope. Gave up on that one!
> 
> I hope you at least get phone calls! I don't, but I consider that a blessing anymore.


Glad you can see the good in it but must have been hurtful. Many of my DH family don't send Christmas cards. In return, I quit sending our's to them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Am puttering around and just finished blocking this blanket. I wanted something easy to work on when I took the car in last week for servicing. It is the standard corner to corner dish cloth concept, except that I interleaved stockinette holes with the garter stitch. Think it looks a bit more classy. Last week, someone posted a baby sweater with ridges and holes in its design. I printed it off and when I have a chance plan on trying it out so I have the beginnings of a set. It ended up being 39" square. Made with a yarn new to me from Joann's called Big Twist. Very nice feeling in the hand and makes a soft fabric. I lightly steam blocked it from the back side -- the whole piece wanted to twist on the bias, but I'm not sure why since it was equally balanced. The only thing I can think of was maybe the manner in which I did the first slip stitch and the decreases just at both sides. Well, it seems to be holding its shape now; so all is good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is very pretty, DeEtta :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty, DeEtta :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gave up on Mother's Day long ago- I sent her something this year(can't remember exactly how) but there was nothing in response. However the Quilt block she is working on for DGS' quilt has an image of the two children wearing Chullo that I knitted for them, so that is something at least. I forget whether I posted it here, so here goes:


Julie, your daughter is certainly talented, like her mom. ???? And that was quite interesting that the children are wearing their Chullos. They must enjoy wearing their hand knit items from their grandmom. ????

Thanks to everyone for your hugs and thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DFL, best wishes for your surgery. Will be saying prayers that all goes smoothly. 

DeEtta, that is a very nice blanket. ????????✨????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hate to be sexist, but girls are normally better about such things. My son got better after he was married. Sweet that the hats are in the quilt block, at least. Here's a hug. ????


It's all a result of her being fostered at 11. Thanks so much for the hug! I am worrying about what the two procedures I face in the next three weeks will reveal.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice, DeEtta.


Belle1 said:


> Am puttering around and just finished blocking this blanket. I wanted something easy to work on when I took the car in last week for servicing. It is the standard corner to corner dish cloth concept, except that I interleaved stockinette holes with the garter stitch. Think it looks a bit more classy. Last week, someone posted a baby sweater with ridges and holes in its design. I printed it off and when I have a chance plan on trying it out so I have the beginnings of a set. It ended up being 39" square. Made with a yarn new to me from Joann's called Big Twist. Very nice feeling in the hand and makes a soft fabric. I lightly steam blocked it from the back side -- the whole piece wanted to twist on the bias, but I'm not sure why since it was equally balanced. The only thing I can think of was maybe the manner in which I did the first slip stitch and the decreases just at both sides. Well, it seems to be holding its shape now; so all is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Am puttering around and just finished blocking this blanket. I wanted something easy to work on when I took the car in last week for servicing. It is the standard corner to corner dish cloth concept, except that I interleaved stockinette holes with the garter stitch. Think it looks a bit more classy. Last week, someone posted a baby sweater with ridges and holes in its design. I printed it off and when I have a chance plan on trying it out so I have the beginnings of a set. It ended up being 39" square. Made with a yarn new to me from Joann's called Big Twist. Very nice feeling in the hand and makes a soft fabric. I lightly steam blocked it from the back side -- the whole piece wanted to twist on the bias, but I'm not sure why since it was equally balanced. The only thing I can think of was maybe the manner in which I did the first slip stitch and the decreases just at both sides. Well, it seems to be holding its shape now; so all is good.


Your work is always so beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, your daughter is certainly talented, like her mom. ???? And that was quite interesting that the children are wearing their Chullos. They must enjoy wearing their hand knit items from their grandmom. ????
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your hugs and thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, Chris! It's probably just that no-one thinks to tell me, sort of as if I know by osmosis or some other weird method.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, best wishes for your surgery. Will be saying prayers that all goes smoothly.
> 
> DeEtta, that is a very nice blanket. ????????✨????


From me, too, to both DFL and DeEtta.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am home again and will try to do some catching up. We had a wonderful time visiting with friends and we also went back to the house we had lived in for 25 years before moving south- it was fun to see how all the little trees we planted have grown so much. 
Had a very relaxing time at Lake Placid, NY and had great weather. Of course I went to the local yarn store and bought a skein of yarn.
We did a lot of driving, so I didn't get much knitting done, as I get car sick if I do anything but look out the window.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am home again and will try to do some catching up. We had a wonderful time visiting with friends and we also went back to the house we had lived in for 25 years before moving south- it was fun to see how all the little trees we planted have grown so much.
> Had a very relaxing time at Lake Placid, NY and had great weather. Of course I went to the local yarn store and bought a skein of yarn.
> We did a lot of driving, so I didn't get much knitting done, as I get car sick if I do anything but look out the window.


Looks good- lovely lake scene.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good- lovely lake scene.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your Joyful Wrap and Ferryland Scarf are both lovely. 

Just read about all the dogs rolling in things. My one dog likes to eat yucchy things and then has all kinds of stomach troubles. 

Julie, how beautiful your WFR turned out. The yarn color is so perfect for it. 

Ann, your sayings are so interesting. I have not heard some of them, but have heard ones that have the same meanings. " doing work under the table" for example. 

Sue, how wonderful that you will get to see that play. Glad you got the tickets. 
P7


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all, just returned from a vacation for our Anniversary (Aug 20th - 39 years) and my birthday, Sept. 13th....don't know how old I am...somedays I feel 25 and others I feel older...
> 
> Thanks for the short row links. I am trying to decide whether to buy a pattern and will do the Grace scarf or shawl first.
> 
> ...


I just re-did Winters Mirage and I am just finishing up a Crescent shaped shawl so I would really be interested in a Lavender Fields cowl.. I am really curious how you will add in the ends!! I love the ends in that pattern and would love to use that stitch pattern again..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Am puttering around and just finished blocking this blanket. I wanted something easy to work on when I took the car in last week for servicing. It is the standard corner to corner dish cloth concept, except that I interleaved stockinette holes with the garter stitch. Think it looks a bit more classy. Last week, someone posted a baby sweater with ridges and holes in its design. I printed it off and when I have a chance plan on trying it out so I have the beginnings of a set. It ended up being 39" square. Made with a yarn new to me from Joann's called Big Twist. Very nice feeling in the hand and makes a soft fabric. I lightly steam blocked it from the back side -- the whole piece wanted to twist on the bias, but I'm not sure why since it was equally balanced. The only thing I can think of was maybe the manner in which I did the first slip stitch and the decreases just at both sides. Well, it seems to be holding its shape now; so all is good.


that is very pretty!!! I love a pure white baby blanket...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Am puttering around and just finished blocking this blanket. I wanted something easy to work on when I took the car in last week for servicing. It is the standard corner to corner dish cloth concept, except that I interleaved stockinette holes with the garter stitch. Think it looks a bit more classy. Last week, someone posted a baby sweater with ridges and holes in its design. I printed it off and when I have a chance plan on trying it out so I have the beginnings of a set. It ended up being 39" square. Made with a yarn new to me from Joann's called Big Twist. Very nice feeling in the hand and makes a soft fabric. I lightly steam blocked it from the back side -- the whole piece wanted to twist on the bias, but I'm not sure why since it was equally balanced. The only thing I can think of was maybe the manner in which I did the first slip stitch and the decreases just at both sides. Well, it seems to be holding its shape now; so all is good.


Very nice, DeEtta.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am home again and will try to do some catching up. We had a wonderful time visiting with friends and we also went back to the house we had lived in for 25 years before moving south- it was fun to see how all the little trees we planted have grown so much.
> Had a very relaxing time at Lake Placid, NY and had great weather. Of course I went to the local yarn store and bought a skein of yarn.
> We did a lot of driving, so I didn't get much knitting done, as I get car sick if I do anything but look out the window.


Looks like a beautiful spot for lunch. Good for you finding some yarn. Do you have a plan for it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL and Julie I hope your surgerys go well... I am sure you both will be feeling much better once they are over!! :sm01: 

I got quite a bit done on my shawl this afternoon... first I took the dogs for a walk then came home and was able to rest for awhile.. I don't have anything to worry about with the yardage and size of this shawl.. the pattern calls for 11 repeats of the edge and one skein will only do at the tops 8 so I think I'll just knit until I run out of yarn.. LOL of course I could change my mind if this takes forever.. 

Caryn that is a very pretty picture of the lake.. it looks very nice and relaxing.. I too get car sick if I read or knit in the car... so I see a lot of the scenery :sm01:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonderful swap postcard you received Sue. What a nice treat. 
And yours is perfect for you Melanie. Wonderful little helicopter. 

Love the beautiful bird pictures Bev. Neat how you caught one in flight and its reflection in the water. Fantastic Sandhill cranes too. 

Barbara, thanks for sharing those great pictures of Vail Co. What a great town it looks like. 

Dodie, glad you are feeling better and back on track. Glad you finished your blanket for your ggs. 

JanetLee, sure hope you got your Gansey back down to the right size. Sorry you had to frog. 

Toni, glad you and Harley had a good first training class. 
Pg 12


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all, just returned from a vacation for our Anniversary (Aug 20th - 39 years) and my birthday, Sept. 13th....don't know how old I am...somedays I feel 25 and others I feel older...
> 
> Thanks for the short row links. I am trying to decide whether to buy a pattern and will do the Grace scarf or shawl first.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your anniversary and happy late birthday. I was born to a house of Virgos, my mother and two sisters. And my younger sister shares your birthday. And mom's anniversary was in Septembe. By the time my birthday came in October, mom was a little "birthdayed" out. I don't remember being neglected about it though.

So sorry about the back surgery. I feel blessed not to have back issues.

Enjoy your lone deer. I know they can be a pest but I love seeing them. Not here, of course. Our excitement is hearing coyotes and then we have those sweet bobcats. But seeing them is rare.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm finally finished with the 1st 18 of the original Eloomanator pattern --> only needing 2 working markers and one to transfer.

The second variation requires 7-8 markers...extra being the transfer marker. Whew! I'm learning how to gauge the movement on the RS (design-side) of the patterns. More challenging with the additional 3 types of patterns. :sm24: Something I cannot exactly ask help for as each project pattern will require a different "rhythm".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The Wavedeck is a shawl pattern I started because I bought some Gradient Yarn from Craftsy last month and wanted to do the yarn justice..
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavedeck/people?page=10&view=tallcards I am talking about Strickizzy's Crewdeck... I don't like the way she did her tips but I like how the colors changed and how the border edge is in a 'Cheveron' shape so that it has movement in it.. so the changing of the skeins will blend in better... that is my hope anyway.. LOL I also want it to be large.. I have 2 other large ones but they are heavy ones to keep my warm.. this will be good for warmer nights.. :sm01:


That is a lovely shawl. Thanks for the reminder about the pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, you really are on a roll. The lavender First Gift shawl is gorgeous. Pretty designs in the European cup scarf too. 
Nice yarn for the gks scarves. Easy to guess which is for who. Bet they will love them. 

Julie, love your beret to go with your shawl. Beautifully knit. 
Pg 21


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Am puttering around and just finished blocking this blanket. I wanted something easy to work on when I took the car in last week for servicing. It is the standard corner to corner dish cloth concept, except that I interleaved stockinette holes with the garter stitch. Think it looks a bit more classy. Last week, someone posted a baby sweater with ridges and holes in its design. I printed it off and when I have a chance plan on trying it out so I have the beginnings of a set. It ended up being 39" square. Made with a yarn new to me from Joann's called Big Twist. Very nice feeling in the hand and makes a soft fabric. I lightly steam blocked it from the back side -- the whole piece wanted to twist on the bias, but I'm not sure why since it was equally balanced. The only thing I can think of was maybe the manner in which I did the first slip stitch and the decreases just at both sides. Well, it seems to be holding its shape now; so all is good.


What a pretty C2C afghan! Nice combination of textures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am home again and will try to do some catching up. We had a wonderful time visiting with friends and we also went back to the house we had lived in for 25 years before moving south- it was fun to see how all the little trees we planted have grown so much.
> Had a very relaxing time at Lake Placid, NY and had great weather. Of course I went to the local yarn store and bought a skein of yarn.
> We did a lot of driving, so I didn't get much knitting done, as I get car sick if I do anything but look out the window.


So many things a person could say about Lake Placid! But I will be nice! Lovely view.

Nice colors on the yarn, something that would catch my eye.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie, Pam, Ronie and Barbara, re:lake picture. 
Barbara, I plan on using the yarn for MKAL that Elizabeth is doing soon, unless I change my mind, as I also just ordered some new yarn from a local place here in Asheville.

Will have to catch up more tomorrow. Must get some knitting done before bed time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bad news. I ended up frogging the second attempt of the red gansey. It is like I told DH, I like the three different designs I was using, I just didn't like the way they looked together. I did take some pictures, will post later possibly. It was the right size though! So that is a step in the right direction. Time to do more searches for stitch designs that "speak" to me.

Sayings: Fit as a fiddle and twice as stringy. Fine as a frog hair split three ways. He/she is so dumb, if brains were lard, they couldn't grease a pan. I know, that one isn't all that nice, but it does get the thought across.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, your Joyful Wrap and Ferryland Scarf are both lovely.
> 
> Just read about all the dogs rolling in things. My one dog likes to eat yucchy things and then has all kinds of stomach troubles.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn- it was a joy to knit. As was the beret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DFL and Julie I hope your surgerys go well... I am sure you both will be feeling much better once they are over!! :sm01:
> 
> I got quite a bit done on my shawl this afternoon... first I took the dogs for a walk then came home and was able to rest for awhile.. I don't have anything to worry about with the yardage and size of this shawl.. the pattern calls for 11 repeats of the edge and one skein will only do at the tops 8 so I think I'll just knit until I run out of yarn.. LOL of course I could change my mind if this takes forever..
> 
> Caryn that is a very pretty picture of the lake.. it looks very nice and relaxing.. I too get car sick if I read or knit in the car... so I see a lot of the scenery :sm01:


Unlike DFL I have no date, nor certainty yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, you really are on a roll. The lavender First Gift shawl is gorgeous. Pretty designs in the European cup scarf too.
> Nice yarn for the gks scarves. Easy to guess which is for who. Bet they will love them.
> 
> Julie, love your beret to go with your shawl. Beautifully knit.
> Pg 21


Thank you- that one has been in the pipeline for years- first time I've had a suitable yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, did I miss your birthday? Sorry and belated happy birthday. ???????? Have you heard any more on your hip surgery? 

Ronie, belated happy birthday to you. 

Melanie have a good lesson.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, did I miss your birthday? Sorry and belated happy birthday. ???????? Have you heard any more on your hip surgery?
> 
> Ronie, belated happy birthday to you. :dancing:
> 
> Melanie have a good lesson. :helicopter:


I don't think you missed it Tricia- it was back in July- I was just grumbling about Bronwen being so tardy.
What is happening in the next few weeks is a couple of heart related tests I suppose you would call them- a Cardiogram and an Angiogram- hopefully my heart has not deteriorated, but I just have to wait for those results, then I guess I go back on the waiting list for the hip. I am being much more conscientious about using my stroller/walker- I think that is helping a bit. In the house I can get by just with one stick, most of the time- never dreamed that walking would become so difficult.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, I love the baby blanket.

DFL, sorry to hear you must have back surgery again. Hugs and prayers for a quick recovery.

Julie, are you finally getting in to see the heart doctor? Yes, I see that you are. Good. Can't move forward till that's done. Praying for good results.

Caryn, thanks for the pic of the lake and the skein.  Pretty good choice on the skein.  Thanks, Caryn-reics.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think you missed it Tricia- it was back in July- I was just grumbling about Bronwen being so tardy.
> What is happening in the next few weeks is a couple of heart related tests I suppose you would call them- a Cardiogram and an Angiogram- hopefully my heart has not deteriorated, but I just have to wait for those results, then I guess I go back on the waiting list for the hip. I am being much more conscientious about using my stroller/walker- I think that is helping a bit. In the house I can get by just with one stick, most of the time- never dreamed that walking would become so difficult.


If it were not for my new compression stockings...2 more pair ( :sm24: ) recently ordered and received --> I wouldn't be having fun myself walking. I'm glad I never photographed how nasty looking my legs were swollen and sores (below the knees). My thighs are in reasonable shape.

I briefly borrow the usage of my parent's walkers when I get up off the floor. It's more comfortable putting on my Mom's legging equipment for her if I'm laying prone on the floor. No bending over and half-drowning for THIS woman! Since my 2014 surgery on removing the soft palate (coming this 29th, 2 years!) I have to watch how long I lean over forward. I cannot stand on my head anymore. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not that I've tried previously.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, I love the baby blanket.
> 
> DFL, sorry to hear you must have back surgery again. Hugs and prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> ...


Yes I have two appointments now, Bev- one next Wednesday (like next week) and the second on the 12th October. I guess it will happen soon enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> If it were not for my new compression stockings...2 more pair ( :sm24: ) recently ordered and received --> I wouldn't be having fun myself walking. I'm glad I never photographed how nasty looking my legs were swollen and sores (below the knees). My thighs are in reasonable shape.
> 
> I briefly borrow the usage of my parent's walkers when I get up off the floor. It's more comfortable putting on my Mom's legging equipment for her if I'm laying prone on the floor. No bending over and half-drowning for THIS woman! Since my 2014 surgery on removing the soft palate (coming this 29th, 2 years!) I have to watch how long I lean over forward. I cannot stand on my head anymore. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not that I've tried previously.


LOL! I appreciate your sense of humour, Karen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle, lovely blanket.
Sisu, what a pretty photo.
DFL, hope the surgery fixes the back pain
Janetlee, sorry you had to frog the Gansey again, so frustrating, at least you've now got the fit sorted out


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

This morning I saw some cotton placemats posted. I was intrigued by them even though they were crocheted. After checking out the pattern, I realized that I had some of the suggested worsted weight cotton on hand; so while tending the washer and dryer made this one placemat. It turned out to be 13" and I actually was able to follow the pattern and get it done. I'm thinking that this would be an easy project to work on while I'm visiting Mom. With just a few more, I could bundle them up and use them for a wedding shower. Since they are cotton there shouldn't be any problem with washing and/or bleaching if necessary. Thoughts??


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Love them and the idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This morning I saw some cotton placemats posted. I was intrigued by them even though they were crocheted. After checking out the pattern, I realized that I had some of the suggested worsted weight cotton on hand; so while tending the washer and dryer made this one placemat. It turned out to be 13" and I actually was able to follow the pattern and get it done. I'm thinking that this would be an easy project to work on while I'm visiting Mom. With just a few more, I could bundle them up and use them for a wedding shower. Since they are cotton there shouldn't be any problem with washing and/or bleaching if necessary. Thoughts??


Looks good, and as you say, being cotton should be easy to look after.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> This morning I saw some cotton placemats posted. I was intrigued by them even though they were crocheted. After checking out the pattern, I realized that I had some of the suggested worsted weight cotton on hand; so while tending the washer and dryer made this one placemat. It turned out to be 13" and I actually was able to follow the pattern and get it done. I'm thinking that this would be an easy project to work on while I'm visiting Mom. With just a few more, I could bundle them up and use them for a wedding shower. Since they are cotton there shouldn't be any problem with washing and/or bleaching if necessary. Thoughts??


Love it. Great idea! Is the pattern available?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JlsH said:


> Love it. Great idea! Is the pattern available?


I found it on Ravelry. It is a purchase pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/square-emily-placemats

Pattern is well illustrated and explained.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Cute poem, Karen!

Yarn in a tangle gets "Hectored"! Good one, Ann!

Congratulations on the new car, Melanie!!! You have probably shown us photos already. I can't wait to see it! :sm24:

Sorry for the AWOL. There were some serious pattern hick ups with my new one and they needed some attention, along with multiple other things that came up. I think all is well now. Whew!

p. 31


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Both look lovely, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, Trixie has to wear a muzzle on the beach. The third time she had a lengthy stay at the vets on drips etc., the vet suggested it. She eats bits of dead crab and then is very ill. She is very sneaky about it, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie and DFL hugs and prayers for your medical trials.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JanetLee, I am sorry you had to frog again. Third time lucky :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> This morning I saw some cotton placemats posted. I was intrigued by them even though they were crocheted. After checking out the pattern, I realized that I had some of the suggested worsted weight cotton on hand; so while tending the washer and dryer made this one placemat. It turned out to be 13" and I actually was able to follow the pattern and get it done. I'm thinking that this would be an easy project to work on while I'm visiting Mom. With just a few more, I could bundle them up and use them for a wedding shower. Since they are cotton there shouldn't be any problem with washing and/or bleaching if necessary. Thoughts??


It is excellent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie and DFL hugs and prayers for your medical trials.


Thank you so much, Norma!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> If it were not for my new compression stockings...2 more pair ( :sm24: ) recently ordered and received --> I wouldn't be having fun myself walking. I'm glad I never photographed how nasty looking my legs were swollen and sores (below the knees). My thighs are in reasonable shape.
> 
> I briefly borrow the usage of my parent's walkers when I get up off the floor. It's more comfortable putting on my Mom's legging equipment for her if I'm laying prone on the floor. No bending over and half-drowning for THIS woman! Since my 2014 surgery on removing the soft palate (coming this 29th, 2 years!) I have to watch how long I lean over forward. I cannot stand on my head anymore. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not that I've tried previously.


You crack me up, Karen. Such a sense of humour in spite of your difficulties. I do admire you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Love them and the idea!


Me too. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What in the world am I doing awake at this hour! Just read about 10 pp here to get a sense of where everyone is at. Seems like much has happened in the past 2+ weeks. Goodness!

Chris--so sorry about the kitties. Seems I totally missed why you have to move. Sounds like it is being an unchosen moment. How awful. Moving is one of the 2 worst things in life and to have to do it under the gun is horrendous. Hope you can find good homes for them, or at least a no kill shelter.

Melanie--your new car sounds like a good high.

Ronie--belated happy b'day. Looks like it was a beautiful day and lots of caring and great fun.

Caryn--missed your vacation trip. Coming up north must have been a bit of weather relief. NY is so beautiful this time of year.

JanetLee--your red gansey sounds fun but a lot of work. Trying to find stitch patterns that work well together can be a task but hopefully a fun one. Have been doing a bit of the same with my T and think I found a simple one that will work for the fill in panel. I find doing swatching helps.

Bonnie--losing your parents so young was hard. It used to be almost required that a young widowed woman would be married again very quickly so deal with the problems women had being alone without education and/or money. Thank the goddess many more women have independence today, however, many are very impoverished with age and infirmities and being single. 

Barbara--fyi, women cannot be sexist. By definition Sexism is a power relationship between male power over women. Judging men for their inabilities or foibles is not sexist. Basic feminism 101.

Karen--very cute ditty. You do have a good sense of humor

Bev--am so amazed at your ability to take up a new sport like kayaking. What a great way to enjoy the beauties of river. Because of my knees I could never even get into one altho always thought it would be the greatest fun. Your photo perspective is great.

I know I have missed much and only skimmed the last 10pp but good to be back.

I guess I could host a 2 week stint but not able to lead the pattern we had discussed. it was a sampler type scarf I believe. 
Does it begin September 26????

Rec's several gifts this weekend, one of them is a knitting book of pleat knitting by a Russian knitter. Her name is Olga Pobedinskaya. Some interesting patterns in that book. That was a surprise from my friend whom I was visiting.

Thanks everyone for your welcoming back comments: it is good to be back and will try to remain. Work is going to be demanding particularly with all the driving. It also seems like environmental review work will be increasing as there seems to be more development beginning again. Pretty crazy making trying to do it all especially with all volunteer workers who each have their own cockeyed schedules. We had a Planning Board meeting scheduled for this Tues evening and we were in no way prepared for presenting comments. What a relief that it got postponed a week but even with that time, we will be hard pressed to get it together. Must say I like the challenge though. And it is an interesting way to know what is happening in the community.

Must try to get some sleep now


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What in the world am I doing awake at this hour! Just read about 10 pp here to get a sense of where everyone is at. Seems like much has happened in the past 2+ weeks. Goodness!
> 
> Chris--so sorry about the kitties. Seems I totally missed why you have to move. Sounds like it is being an unchosen moment. How awful. Moving is one of the 2 worst things in life and to have to do it under the gun is horrendous. Hope you can find good homes for them, or at least a no kill shelter.
> 
> ...


It is good to be busy and engaged with life, Tanya but do remember to step back and "breathe" now and then so you don't get over stressed. It is obvious that you enjoy and take pride in the work you do - that is so fulfilling, I think.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

More progress will be reported when I get a special early present to myself next week. <G> Toni already has a email from me.

Hopefully I won't read about any more mischief with yarn quantities...must have been a true wool (animal fiber). I don't think the acrylic will have the same lanolin tastiness. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> I am home again and will try to do some catching up. We had a wonderful time visiting with friends and we also went back to the house we had lived in for 25 years before moving south- it was fun to see how all the little trees we planted have grown so much.
> Had a very relaxing time at Lake Placid, NY and had great weather. Of course I went to the local yarn store and bought a skein of yarn.
> We did a lot of driving, so I didn't get much knitting done, as I get car sick if I do anything but look out the window.


Caryn, such a beautiful picture of the lake. And I do believe I may have that same skein of yarn, is it lace weight?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is good to be busy and engaged with life, Tanya but do remember to step back and "breathe" now and then so you don't get over stressed. It is obvious that you enjoy and take pride in the work you do - that is so fulfilling, I think.


It really is Linda. I have enjoyed being 'retired' which let me knit/crochet and just veg out when I wanted but getting back on the hobby horse of work is like stepping back into life and it does have its excitement. Talked to the owner of our local hardware store last week who acknowledged the same feeling (he used to build/remodel himself) about construction and he is still working. It really is very creative work with a very large canvass in 3-D.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--your baby blanket looks very soft and some baby/mother will love it. I like the simplicity of the pattern, too. Also, the cotton placemat is great--such an interesting one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very clever Karen
> 
> Ann, I like the new word 'Hectored'. We have a saying in my family: that is so Mike and Mel. When something is apropos of DH and myself (and usually not anyone else) it is 'so Mike and Mel', lol.
> 
> ...


Just got it that you came up to NH for the new car. Maybe you got a glimpse of the trees beginning to turn. I saw my first couple of trees beginning to turn last week. I love to drive stick, too. My truck is an automatic because I couldn't find a good used standard when I bought it years ago. It is an F-250 and has held up terrifically well, but much prefer my standard Toyota which give me an easy 30 MPG and sometimes even more with long distance driving. The stop and go of city traffic, tho, is a drag (pardon the pun), not to mention the wear and tear on the clutch. Why did you buy from NH? Maybe I missed this part of your story.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It really is Linda. I have enjoyed being 'retired' which let me knit/crochet and just veg out when I wanted but getting back on the hobby horse of work is like stepping back into life and it does have its excitement. Talked to the owner of our local hardware store last week who acknowledged the same feeling (he used to build/remodel himself) about construction and he is still working. It really is very creative work with a very large canvass in 3-D.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have some fos to share. The little shawls, all in acrylic, are for the granddaughters of a close friend. Their ages range from 2-8 and will be fine either for parties or just dressing up play. The sweater is for me and I'm afraid the photos don't show it off well but it looks great on.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma,I loved your pictures and info about the honey fair. How interesting that it has been around for all these years! The seed fair must be interesting as well. Great castle.
Beautiful butterfly picture too.

What a sweet looking granddog Sue. Hope she minded her manners and didn't get into your knitting!

Barbara, sounds like you really enjoyed your time away. I do understand the feeling that it's good to be back home too. Balloon fests are so much fun. How nice that you can enjoy it from your porch. We had a big one close by too, but to go there was a horror with all the traffic. There are some very pretty and colorful balloons to be seen though. 

I too am enjoying all the sayings you all are thinking of. How about, "the cats got your tongue" or "wake up and smell the roses".

I have driven both types of standard shifts. I took my drivers test with my dads first automatic transmission car, where I believe I pushed buttons for the different gears ( fuzzy memory here)
Pg 28


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

There were not any vehicles around with hand cranks, but my brother purchased an older pickup with a hand choke and 3-on-the-tree. That was fun to learn to drive. One of the gears had to precise or it wouldn't go. My motorcycle still has the hand choke, hand clutch with foot shifter, and it sounds really, really good. :sm17:

Yes, DFL, I think it was Craftsy that had the short row class. 

Happy Belated Birthday, Ronie!!!

I remember needing to put a coin in the door in Germany when I visited in high school - that was awhile ago. 

p. 33


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have some fos to share. The little shawls, all in acrylic, are for the granddaughters of a close friend. Their ages range from 2-8 and will be fine either for parties or just dressing up play. The sweater is for me and I'm afraid the photos don't show it off well but it looks great on.


They are all wonderful, Linda. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> There were not any vehicles around with hand cranks, but my brother purchased an older pickup with a hand choke and 3-on-the-tree. That was fun to learn to drive. One of the gears had to precise or it wouldn't go. My motorcycle still has the hand choke, hand clutch with foot shifter, and it sounds really, really good. :sm17:
> 
> Yes, DFL, I think it was Craftsy that had the short row class.
> 
> ...


Yes Craftsy has a short row class with Carol Feller. She covers 4 types of short row turns. I thought it pretty good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--how nice of you to do all those shawls for the kids. Love your sweater. It is my kind of simple type design and it looks soooo comfy.

Norma--missed your festival pics. Only went back to p. 35. Sounds like it was fun. Cannot wait for the garlic festival to happen--need to check the dates and hope it is not this weekend.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bad news. I ended up frogging the second attempt of the red gansey. It is like I told DH, I like the three different designs I was using, I just didn't like the way they looked together. I did take some pictures, will post later possibly. It was the right size though! So that is a step in the right direction. Time to do more searches for stitch designs that "speak" to me.
> 
> Sayings: Fit as a fiddle and twice as stringy. Fine as a frog hair split three ways. He/she is so dumb, if brains were lard, they couldn't grease a pan. I know, that one isn't all that nice, but it does get the thought across.


Or....if his brains were black powder, he couldn't blow up a beebee. This popped into DH's head, when I read him the "brains were lard"


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You crack me up, Karen. Such a sense of humour in spite of your difficulties. I do admire you.


Me too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I have some fos to share. The little shawls, all in acrylic, are for the granddaughters of a close friend. Their ages range from 2-8 and will be fine either for parties or just dressing up play. The sweater is for me and I'm afraid the photos don't show it off well but it looks great on.


Linda, sweet shawls. The little girls should love them. I love your sweater. It looks very comfy and I like that design feature up the front.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I have some fos to share. The little shawls, all in acrylic, are for the granddaughters of a close friend. Their ages range from 2-8 and will be fine either for parties or just dressing up play. The sweater is for me and I'm afraid the photos don't show it off well but it looks great on.


Linda -- really like the idea of shawls for the little girls. They will so enjoy them. What excellent props for make-believe -- good practice for being a "lady." I thought the two colors of the Amulet shawl was a great idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, Trixie has to wear a muzzle on the beach. The third time she had a lengthy stay at the vets on drips etc., the vet suggested it. She eats bits of dead crab and then is very ill. She is very sneaky about it, too.


We let Fritz pick up the backs of the crab shells and shake them until they die.. LOL (its his imagination that they are after him) but when it comes to the body or legs I make him drop them... because of what you said Trixie goes through... so far he is ok.. but I watch him closely too...

Good to see you back here Toni I hope you got it all worked out... I am just days away from finishing up my shawl and then I'll be working on your cowl.. I am excited to get it started!!

Julie you will be in our prayers that all is well with your heart and they can schedule your hip surgery finally!! My left hip has felt like it wants to go out! It has happened a few times and its pretty scary.. I'm not sure why but I need to bring it up with my Dr.. I don't see him for at least a month so hopefully it will clear up by then.. kinda doubtful though... it feels like it is grinding when it does it..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I love all your shawls and your sweater. The children will love them :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta the place mate is really nice it is a nice simple design that would look great on any table.. 

Linda those are some lucky little girls... and very pretty shawls... I like your sweater too... it looks a bit calm to be the Columbia Gorge though LOL perfect color and it looks very comfortable... 

Mom had a saying for those pay to pee toilets.. but its a bit off color... I can't seem to think of many.. we have all neglected the one that came popular with the movie 'The Help' "Bless her heart" What about when someone asks you what time it is... "Two hairs past a freckle" 

This is a little ditty that we would say when the kids were younger.. 

See you later alligator, After while crocodile, Don't get wise bubble eyes. I'll knock you down to peanut size..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie helped to remind me of a saying I heard while working at IRS...

Curiosity killed the cat,
...but Satisfaction brought it back.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta the place mate is really nice it is a nice simple design that would look great on any table..
> 
> Linda those are some lucky little girls... and very pretty shawls... I like your sweater too... it looks a bit calm to be the Columbia Gorge though LOL perfect color and it looks very comfortable...
> 
> ...


FYI--"Bless her Heart" is a very old, traditional phrase in Black communities and I hear it from people closely attached to their religion.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Came to post here and people called so 2. Hours later .....
I haven't heard a few of the sayings and one brought to mind , one sandwich short of a picnic ,
One can short of a six pack and the lights are on but there's nobody home .All insinuating someone is stupid .
De Etta ...have you tried the floss method of beading ? I like the crochet hook one but use floss also .Lovely blanket and mats .
DFL ...so sorry you need surgery and hope you get back to normality quickly .It now seems fate that sent you to live near family when you may need their help .
Caryn..so lovely to see you back having had a good time .Nice pic .
JanetLee ..I imagine fit as a fiddle applies to yourself but I had not heard the rest .Shame about the disappointing result with your gansey .
Karen ..have struggled putting elastic stocking on someone .Fair wears you out .
Norma ...poor Trixie .Better to be safe than sorry .All dogs seem to be sly over some things .I suddenly wonder

where H is and know there is mischief afoot as he hardly leaves my side .

Have a sneaky feeling you are working up to being just as busy Tanya .You really must ease up.
Hope you manage to get a kayak Bev .I thought they were light until I tried to help DGS to carry one .
Not heard those before Barbara .
As much use as a chocolate tea pot or chocolate fireguard come to mind 
Time for tea here so hope to pop in later so I keep up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have some fos to share. The little shawls, all in acrylic, are for the granddaughters of a close friend. Their ages range from 2-8 and will be fine either for parties or just dressing up play. The sweater is for me and I'm afraid the photos don't show it off well but it looks great on.


Your work is so lovely, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We let Fritz pick up the backs of the crab shells and shake them until they die.. LOL (its his imagination that they are after him) but when it comes to the body or legs I make him drop them... because of what you said Trixie goes through... so far he is ok.. but I watch him closely too...
> 
> Good to see you back here Toni I hope you got it all worked out... I am just days away from finishing up my shawl and then I'll be working on your cowl.. I am excited to get it started!!
> 
> Julie you will be in our prayers that all is well with your heart and they can schedule your hip surgery finally!! My left hip has felt like it wants to go out! It has happened a few times and its pretty scary.. I'm not sure why but I need to bring it up with my Dr.. I don't see him for at least a month so hopefully it will clear up by then.. kinda doubtful though... it feels like it is grinding when it does it..


I would definitely be bringing that up with the doctor, Ronie. 
Not too much longer to wait, to find out what the situation is, thanks!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, I sometimes still use the saying far out

Melanie, how exciting that you are getting a new car.

Ann love the new hectored word. 

Karen, great Hector poem

Wonderful work for the children's home, Tricia. Such happy colors- the kids will love them. 

Ronie, a very belated Happy Birthday to you. Sounds like a fun day with your dh and friends!

Pg 33


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are all wonderful, Linda. :sm24:


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--how nice of you to do all those shawls for the kids. Love your sweater. It is my kind of simple type design and it looks soooo comfy.
> 
> Norma--missed your festival pics. Only went back to p. 35. Sounds like it was fun. Cannot wait for the garlic festival to happen--need to check the dates and hope it is not this weekend.


Thank you, Tanya. I like simple and shirt tails too. The column of lace down the back and sleeves helped make it more interesting to knit.
Hope you haven't missed your garlic festival.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Linda, sweet shawls. The little girls should love them. I love your sweater. It looks very comfy and I like that design feature up the front.


Thank you, Barbara . The lace detail is actually on the back - I said the photos weren't good. I have a couple of balls of yarn left so I am making a cowl to go with the sweater on very cool days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- really like the idea of shawls for the little girls. They will so enjoy them. What excellent props for make-believe -- good practice for being a "lady." I thought the two colors of the Amulet shawl was a great idea.


Maybe "lady" is not quite the word. When the 4 year old was 2, I made her mother a shawl to wear to a sibling's wedding; as I had left over yarn, I made the little girl a cut down version which she wore to the wedding telling everyone it was her superman cape. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I love all your shawls and your sweater. The children will love them :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.
I could have popped over the water for that honey festival if I had realised it was on - I do like Conwy. As it was I bought Anglesey honey as a gift for the grandsons and for myself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda those are some lucky little girls... and very pretty shawls... I like your sweater too... it looks a bit calm to be the Columbia Gorge though LOL perfect color and it looks very comfortable...
> 
> See you later alligator, After while crocodile, Don't get wise bubble eyes. I'll knock you down to peanut size..


Thank you, Ronie.
Great sayings


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> FYI--"Bless her Heart" is a very old, traditional phrase in Black communities and I hear it from people closely attached to their religion.


It is still used a lot around here, especially by older people. Another is "Bless her cotton socks". Goodness knows where that came from.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your work is so lovely, Linda!


Thank you, Julie.
Will be thinking of you when your procedures are taking place. Hope all goes well and you can get that wretched hip replaced.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I like simple and shirt tails too. The column of lace down the back and sleeves helped make it more interesting to knit.
> Hope you haven't missed your garlic festival.


My Tank top has a similar detail up center front and back. Looks classy, yes?

Checked the garlic festival and it is late this year--Oct 1 & 2. So that is good; no conflict with weekend seminar for my home inspection license. Need to get those CEU's in and 2 days covers most of the requirement.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It is still used a lot around here, especially by older people. Another is "Bless her cotton socks". Goodness knows where that came from.


That brings many memories.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, love your placemats.

Way to go, Karen. Love your sense of humor. Karen, I never heard the second part to that curiosity killed the cat saying.

Thanks, Tanya. We are looking into purchasing one. 

Linda, love your shawls for the girls and your sweater looks great. Love the color.

Barbara, I love your DH's black powder one. It's great!! Gary said how about this one:If brains were dynamite, he couldn't blow his nose. 

Ronie, I hope your hip settles down for your before your doctors apt.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So Sorry Linda ,I meant to say how pretty the shawls turned out .
Another for someone not too clever is Dim as a Toc H lamp . 
Ha Gary . Oops ,looking back I didn't want it to appear I was suggesting Garry fitted the saying .I meant his was funny .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, those are lovely placemats. It certainly sounds like a good project to work on when visiting your mother. Good little gift ideas.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> This morning I saw some cotton placemats posted. I was intrigued by them even though they were crocheted. After checking out the pattern, I realized that I had some of the suggested worsted weight cotton on hand; so while tending the washer and dryer made this one placemat. It turned out to be 13" and I actually was able to follow the pattern and get it done. I'm thinking that this would be an easy project to work on while I'm visiting Mom. With just a few more, I could bundle them up and use them for a wedding shower. Since they are cotton there shouldn't be any problem with washing and/or bleaching if necessary. Thoughts??


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, sorry about your pattern problems, but glad they seem to be resolved now.

Sue


TLL said:


> Cute poem, Karen!
> 
> Yarn in a tangle gets "Hectored"! Good one, Ann!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, thanks for sharing the lake pics and that of the yarn. Glad you had a good trip.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, hope you enjoy your new car.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, great little shawls. I know my GD likes her own size shawl. Like your sweater too.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

JanetLee, sorry about the problems with your gansey, but I am sure you will resolve them and see progress being made.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, hope all will go well with your heart tests and that your hip surgery can get scheduled soon.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am enjoying a quiet afternoon at home, knitting. I did a little tidying up and laundry this morning. Both Paul and I were really tired when we got in last night He had been going back and forth between here and My DD's house the last four or five days. We ate dinner out last night and Imfelt a little wobbly so I was holding his arm. Then his knee gave way under him. We must have looked a pair, holding on to each other and wobbling and limping. His knee is still bothering him today, but not as much, but he may have to get it checked out.

He still went out for a lunch date with a former co-worker, but I am quite happy to sit and knit. I enjoyed my time with the little ones, but they do tire you out, plus the new dog. She really is pretty good, but each time my back was turned she would jump up on the couch. I am sure she was just testing me, but it got old after a while.

Sue


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This morning I saw some cotton placemats posted. I was intrigued by them even though they were crocheted. After checking out the pattern, I realized that I had some of the suggested worsted weight cotton on hand; so while tending the washer and dryer made this one placemat. It turned out to be 13" and I actually was able to follow the pattern and get it done. I'm thinking that this would be an easy project to work on while I'm visiting Mom. With just a few more, I could bundle them up and use them for a wedding shower. Since they are cotton there shouldn't be any problem with washing and/or bleaching if necessary. Thoughts??


Very nice, I can't believe you got it done so quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have some fos to share. The little shawls, all in acrylic, are for the granddaughters of a close friend. Their ages range from 2-8 and will be fine either for parties or just dressing up play. The sweater is for me and I'm afraid the photos don't show it off well but it looks great on.


Beautiful knitting, I think the first shawl is my favorite & I love the color of your sweater, it would fit well in my closet????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie --what will you do with all those potatoes? I have a measly 3 sweet potato plants and have no idea what they are producing. I would be happy with a mere 10# of these tubers.

Just picked about 5 qts of tomatoes and am so happy so see them still producing, along with the squash. Most of it has gone down but still a few zukes and about a dozen of the heirloom monsters--some like spaghetti squash and some like gargantuan zukes or cocozelles. These ancient varieties do hold some surprises. Surprisingly, the broccoli are recovering a bit from being chewed close to death and have put out a few sprouts. That was exciting to see. And best of all are the white irises that have rebloomed. I have two stalks each with a few buds. Strange but wonderful to see these beauties at this time of year. Definitely need to get some pics to share.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My Tank top has a similar detail up center front and back. Looks classy, yes?
> 
> Checked the garlic festival and it is late this year--Oct 1 & 2. So that is good; no conflict with weekend seminar for my home inspection license. Need to get those CEU's in and 2 days covers most of the requirement.


Oh, yes, definitely classy. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> So Sorry Linda ,I meant to say how pretty the shawls turned out .
> Another for someone not too clever is Dim as a Toc H lamp .
> Ha Gary . Oops ,looking back I didn't want it to appear I was suggesting Garry fitted the saying .I meant his was funny .


Thank you, Ann and Bev.

Re. calling someone stupid my Dad always said "One off up" - a bingo reference I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, great little shawls. I know my GD likes her own size shawl. Like your sweater too.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. How are your scarves coming on?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am enjoying a quiet afternoon at home, knitting. I did a little tidying up and laundry this morning. Both Paul and I were really tired when we got in last night He had been going back and forth between here and My DD's house the last four or five days. We ate dinner out last night and Imfelt a little wobbly so I was holding his arm. Then his knee gave way under him. We must have looked a pair, holding on to each other and wobbling and limping. His knee is still bothering him today, but not as much, but he may have to get it checked out.
> 
> He still went out for a lunch date with a former co-worker, but I am quite happy to sit and knit. I enjoyed my time with the little ones, but they do tire you out, plus the new dog. She really is pretty good, but each time my back was turned she would jump up on the couch. I am sure she was just testing me, but it got old after a while.
> 
> Sue


It sounds like you both need a little peace and quiet, Sue. Take care.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful knitting, I think the first shawl is my favorite & I love the color of your sweater, it would fit well in my closet????


I like that one too but I didn't want to knit it 3 times. Actually they were all quick easy projects and it took only 3 weeks to complete all 3.
I'm afraid you will have to knit your own sweater, I'm keeping this one. The yarn was King Cole Merino Blend dk and it knits up very nicely.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's good reason many of us are on our second marriages.


Very true, and this one is just wonderful. MY DH is a "prince among men". I don't know who said that originally, but it's definitely true about John.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie --what will you do with all those potatoes? I have a measly 3 sweet potato plants and have no idea what they are producing. I would be happy with a mere 10# of these tubers.
> 
> Just picked about 5 qts of tomatoes and am so happy so see them still producing, along with the squash. Most of it has gone down but still a few zukes and about a dozen of the heirloom monsters--some like spaghetti squash and some like gargantuan zukes or cocozelles. These ancient varieties do hold some surprises. Surprisingly, the broccoli are recovering a bit from being chewed close to death and have put out a few sprouts. That was exciting to see. And best of all are the white irises that have rebloomed. I have two stalks each with a few buds. Strange but wonderful to see these beauties at this time of year. Definitely need to get some pics to share.


You are not going to starve to death any time soon, Tanya. The weather has done strange things to some plants this year; I have an oriental poppy coming back into flower. They usually flower in June here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are not going to starve to death any time soon, Tanya. The weather has done strange things to some plants this year; I have an oriental poppy coming back into flower. They usually flower in June here.


The white irises are an everblooming variety. Their 1st year in the ground, they bloomed 5 times. Now only twice but this year the flower patch was so taken over by wild blackcaps and grape vines and other things. I was afraid the irises were killed so getting these late blooms is so heartening. And no I won't starve all year! Getting a poppy to rebloom does sound special.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> I will send you the stitch pattern, Dodie. I know someone else with plenty of talent here, too!!!


I still need to do some work on the picture taking, but here's the swatch of the stitch pattern. Now, I am going to start knitting it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--So nice to see you back here again. That sample swatch looks very good.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

His elevator doesn't go to the top floor 
A few bricks shy of a load


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronnie, the Wave Deck pattern is really beautiful. I had saved it when the issue came out, but, of course, I lost it. Now it's back on my "to do" list.

Thank you, Tanya and Caryn. It 's great to be back. I certainly missed all of you.

Bev, it looks like you really enjoyed the kayaking? What a beautiful day for it.

Tricia, those are really good sayings. They have been added to the list!

Chris and Julie, I am sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie,you sure do get an amazing amount of things done! Very impressive. 

Barbara, funny story of how you got your awd car! We also had along driveway at one time, but I didn't get a car, my dh got a new truck and plow! 

Ann, your new car sure sounds fancy. There are an amazing amount of gadgets now on new cars. 

Melanie your new car sounds incredible. Hope you have a safe ride back home with it. And enjoy your upcoming flirting lessons!
Congrats on getting your mini gift done. 

What a beautiful flying memory Julie. It sounds like a wonderful moment. 

Congrats on finishing the cowl Bonnie. I am still working on mine. Looking foward to seeing yours. 

Nice pictures of the bridge and seagulls Ronie. Looks like a beautiful day. How sweet of your dh to get you such pretty gifts. 

Linda, glad you had a good break on Anglesey. I did enjoy my time away as well. 
Pg 37


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a very big boo hoo. Basted the shoulder seams of the Tank top I have been working on for weeks and tried it on. It just fits. If I had a body like Melanie, it might be great but I don't have that kind of body and I like my clothes super loose and this just fits. I would never wear it like this. It was knit in the round so no side seams. The only 2 options are a major frogging of 2 wks of work or cutting the sides and trying to create and infill section. That is worrisome as not sure how to connect nor how it might be done so it looks intentional. I guess it would be like a steek project but that can result in 2 thick, bulky seams which doesn't sound appealing. I have had with myself. Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Maybe "lady" is not quite the word. When the 4 year old was 2, I made her mother a shawl to wear to a sibling's wedding; as I had left over yarn, I made the little girl a cut down version which she wore to the wedding telling everyone it was her superman cape. :sm01:


Had a good chuckle. Superman indeed -- maybe superwoman instead.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> Barbara, I love your DH's black powder one. It's great!! Gary said how about this one:If brains were dynamite, he couldn't blow his nose.


Oh -- love this one. My friends and I frequently refer to people as having XX watts. For example, he is a 40watt -- meaning of course, that the bulb is a bit dim. A couple of days ago, a couple of us were wondering if there is such a thing as a 5 watt, because we had a good candidate in mind for that description. Believe me, it would have fit, too.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> So glad you had fun Bev. The tipping problem is why I never go kayaking or canoeing unless I have to, lol. Now white water rafting, that is another story and I have done several of the eastern US rivers.


We went rafting on the Shenandoah twice and when I was in Nepal, we went on a river that started just outside of Katmandu and went down to the plains. That one was a once in a lifetime, wonderful adventure. I was with my mentor, an Anthropologist, and several professors and little ole me! We had a great time. Of course this was years before the earthquake.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> We went rafting on the Shenandoah twice and when I was in Nepal, we went on a river that started just outside of Katmandu and went down to the plains. That one was a once in a lifetime, wonderful adventure. I was with my mentor, an Anthropologist, and several professors and little ole me! We had a great time. Of course this was years before the earthquake.


Definitely very exciting. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have a very big boo hoo. Basted the shoulder seams of the Tank top I have been working on for weeks and tried it on. It just fits. If I had a body like Melanie, it might be great but I don't have that kind of body and I like my clothes super loose and this just fits. I would never wear it like this. It was knit in the round so no side seams. The only 2 options are a major frogging of 2 wks of work or cutting the sides and trying to create and infill section. That is worrisome as not sure how to connect nor how it might be done so it looks intentional. I guess it would be like a steek project but that can result in 2 thick, bulky seams which doesn't sound appealing. I have had with myself. Grrrrrrrr!


Oh Tanya -- ouch. That is horrible. But what flashed in my mind, is to drop 3 stitches at the underarm and put in a "faux" seam ala Elizabeth Zimmerman. Then use those 3 stitches for the basis of a steek. Insert a high contrast piece at the underarm -- could even be in a rib so there would be lots of give. But if you are like me, I'd stew about it for a day or two and then start ripping, because I knit to a mental image and if what I do doesn't match, then I try again. Sometimes I wish I could change the image in process, but I'm not really good at that. So sorry this has happened. Take a deep breath and relax for a few minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie.
> Will be thinking of you when your procedures are taking place. Hope all goes well and you can get that wretched hip replaced.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, hope all will go well with your heart tests and that your hip surgery can get scheduled soon.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue! I hope so too.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gave up on Mother's Day long ago- I sent her something this year(can't remember exactly how) but there was nothing in response. However the Quilt block she is working on for DGS' quilt has an image of the two children wearing Chullo that I knitted for them, so that is something at least. I forget whether I posted it here, so here goes:


It is a really nice quilt square. I have a lot of problems with two of my daughters, so I know how the heart hurts. Good thoughts go out to you.

Thanks for the slipper pattern, Bonnie. Many of the others are nice, also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Very true, and this one is just wonderful. MY DH is a "prince among men". I don't know who said that originally, but it's definitely true about John.


As they also say: 'he is a keeper'! That is great- wish I had the opportunity, but the fates went against me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Tanya -- ouch. That is horrible. But what flashed in my mind, is to drop 3 stitches at the underarm and put in a "faux" seam ala Elizabeth Zimmerman. Then use those 3 stitches for the basis of a steek. Insert a high contrast piece at the underarm -- could even be in a rib so there would be lots of give. But if you are like me, I'd stew about it for a day or two and then start ripping, because I knit to a mental image and if what I do doesn't match, then I try again. Sometimes I wish I could change the image in process, but I'm not really good at that. So sorry this has happened. Take a deep breath and relax for a few minutes.


Thanx DeEtta. Will have to read up again on EZ's method. I already created a faux seam as a design detail so there is a channel to cut--YO, K2, YO is the seam area. But not sure how to connect an infill of about 3 inches each side. Not liking the steeking edges which are bulky. What is occurring to me is to knit a separate panel of appropriate width and attach it with a mattress stitch or some other decorative connection. Being a summer top it really needs to be kept as thin as possible. I guess I can try some method and if it doesn't look good can still frog. Thanx a bunch for the support--needed to get outside myself and will do some relaxation breathing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It is a really nice quilt square. I have a lot of problems with two of my daughters, so I know how the heart hurts. Good thoughts go out to you.


Her quilting is quite exceptional, thanks Dodie- it is really great you are back with us!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Now, I'm working on the lace cowl from Toni's workshop. I've been having a devil of a time with the beading. This is my first ever project with beads and it isn't working out very well. Of course, I did everything possible, unwittingly, to make it difficult. I chose a dark, 2-ply tightly spun merino wool which is being worked on 3.5mm needles. The beads I "borrowed" -- really begged from my friend Laury, aren't the best and suffer from irregular center holes. And since I'm a thrower, I've found it very hard to handle the 2 knitting needles, tiny thread, difficult beads and a size 14 crochet hook and not make a mess of the whole thing. Added to all of that, once again, I realize how much I compensate for some serious vision issues I have, by knitting by touch. Under normal circumstances, I have no problem working with darker yarns or complex lace patterns, but you need to be able to see to add beads one at a time. And as with all projects, as I'm sitting there knitting my head is working at a rapid rate, and I can see that it would be much easier to work with beads that are already prestrung. But the problem with that is splicing yarn together, because I absolutely refuse to put knots in lace. This thought led me to consider needle felting. Having done some research, I am planning on doing some testing to see how easily I can splice this lace wool. Assuming the splicing will work, then I plan on ordering some beads (higher quality) and doing a cape with a mandarin style collar, heavily beaded. Well, it is fun to dream and scheme. Ann, isn't there an old expression "can't keep a good woman down?"


Belle, I had lots of trouble with my first (and only) bead project also. It turned out beautifully and I'm sure yours will also. It must be twice as tough, though, with not being able to see very well. Good thoughts are going out to you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, . 

Dodie, great sample. What are you making with it? And we had a wonderful day. 

Sue have a lovely quiet rest of the day.

Melanie, we wouldn't have tipped if we didn't try to turn in the river to help someone. And the river wasn't deep at that point, thank goodness. I am not sure I would do the white water thing. I bet it's exciting and fun though.

JanetLee, I have been wanted to mention how sorry I was you had to frog again. Third times a charm. 

Tanya, so sorry about your conundrum with your top. I know what you mean about liking to have to room in my tops. So sorry. I hope you can find a way to make it work.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I am going to have back surgery again...ughhhh...swore I would never do it...but after a slip and fall in our new home in Gig Harbor on May 11th, my walking has been on and off painful....after an MRI, the doc says that the bolts are working loose...one of the fusions never healed and if he doesn't remove the bolts, they which are constricting the nerves, it will get worse. Surgery is Sept 27th.....but I am still hopeful to do the Lace Party in October. I have the knitting done and all the notes for the pattern. I am going to block the piece this week and will give you a sneak peak...after that I need to put all the notes and charts together.


Deborah, I am seeing a neurosurgeon in a couple of weeks to see about my back. I've been on opiates forever and am pretty tired of them. I am waiting to see what he has to say before I make my decision, though. I only want the arthroscopic surgery, not the full blown like you are having. My thoughts go out to you and will be thinking of you often. And, belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

DeEtta, the baby blanket is very nice. When you get the rest of the set done, you need to so another show and tell. You know how much we like them. I have to wash the blanket I did for the new ggs, his name is Caleb. When it is blocked, I'll post a picture.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Your pictures of Lake Placid are really lovely, Caryn. Sounds like you're very busy with the knitting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle, I had lots of trouble with my first (and only) bead project also. It turned out beautifully and I'm sure yours will also. It must be twice as tough, though, with not being able to see very well. Good thoughts are going out to you.


Dodie -- thanks for the encouragement -- I just opened this after running my first test of using a wool felting needle to splice the lace weight yarn I'm using on this project. As it turns out I have a LOT of this yarn in various colors and I love working with it - 100% merino - very highly twisted 2-ply. it happens to the same yarn that I'm using on the cowl project. I've had such a miserable time trying to apply beads one at a time, I've convinced myself that I would do better if I prestrung the beads. Well, now that I've managed to get some wool felting needles and a sponge, I've been playing around with splicing this yarn together and IT WORKS -- Yep, it is relatively easy to splice this yarn together. Once spliced, I can't pull it apart at the splice. So for me, this means that if I wanted to prestring beads, I could. I think I'm a couple of rows before the bead row of the cowl -- so I may just give it a try and see how that goes.

In any case, thanks for the encouragement and keep your fingers crossed. After some more fooling around, I'll give everyone a full report.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I have some fos to share. The little shawls, all in acrylic, are for the granddaughters of a close friend. Their ages range from 2-8 and will be fine either for parties or just dressing up play. The sweater is for me and I'm afraid the photos don't show it off well but it looks great on.


The shawls and sweater all look great. I can just see the little girls walking into a party and bragging about how no one else has one of these!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> See you later alligator, After while crocodile, Don't get wise bubble eyes. I'll knock you down to peanut size..


"See you later alligator" was part of a song that was one of the first rock and roll songs. I can't think for the life of me who the singer was although I can see him singing it in the movie "Rock Around the Clock". Maybe one of you other "age challenged" friends can remember who it is.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> We went rafting on the Shenandoah twice and when I was in Nepal, we went on a river that started just outside of Katmandu and went down to the plains. That one was a once in a lifetime, wonderful adventure. I was with my mentor, an Anthropologist, and several professors and little ole me! We had a great time. Of course this was years before the earthquake.


Wow! What an experience that must have been.

Sorry about your top, Tanya. We have probably all experienced that problem of spending time and finding out it just didn't work.

Sue, hope your husband's knee straightens up. I had something happen like that before and it was the I-band that wraps around the knee to hold it in place. Had to have PT and it hasn't happened since. Could have been the strain of wearing very high heels, which I assume is not your DH's case. ???? Anyway, enjoy some quiet rest.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I still need to do some work on the picture taking, but here's the swatch of the stitch pattern. Now, I am going to start knitting it!


Nice pattern, Dodie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- thanks for the encouragement -- I just opened this after running my first test of using a wool felting needle to splice the lace weight yarn I'm using on this project. As it turns out I have a LOT of this yarn in various colors and I love working with it - 100% merino - very highly twisted 2-ply. it happens to the same yarn that I'm using on the cowl project. I've had such a miserable time trying to apply beads one at a time, I've convinced myself that I would do better if I prestrung the beads. Well, now that I've managed to get some wool felting needles and a sponge, I've been playing around with splicing this yarn together and IT WORKS -- Yep, it is relatively easy to splice this yarn together. Once spliced, I can't pull it apart at the splice. So for me, this means that if I wanted to prestring beads, I could. I think I'm a couple of rows before the bead row of the cowl -- so I may just give it a try and see how that goes.
> 
> In any case, thanks for the encouragement and keep your fingers crossed. After some more fooling around, I'll give everyone a full report.


What a great idea to splice with a felting needle and I just happen to have some.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Deborah, I am seeing a neurosurgeon in a couple of weeks to see about my back. I've been on opiates forever and am pretty tired of them. I am waiting to see what he has to say before I make my decision, though. I only want the arthroscopic surgery, not the full blown like you are having. My thoughts go out to you and will be thinking of you often. And, belated Happy Birthday!


My friend has significant back issues, has has surgery, injections for the nerves, and was approved to use medical marijuana. She didn't like all the opiates as they created bad side effects. She plans to continue with the medical marijuana.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good time kayaking Bev. Hope you were on a calm lake or river and were able to right things easily when you tipped. 

Tanya, glad you are ok. Good to hear that you are back. Your job sounds like it is a good challenge for you and even though it may be hard you are enjoying the challenge. 

Julie, sorry you were disappointed that Bronwen missed your 70th. My daughter has missed my birthday too. But these days she now will text me or email me a card. At least I know she is thinking of me, I guess. 

Chris, that is sad about your cats. I guess you can't have 6 cats in your new apartment. Sure hope you can find a good solution for them. Prayers and hugs sent to you. 

Julie, that is a wonderful quilt block that Bronwen made - and so great that the children were wearing what you made them. 

DFL sending belated happy anniversary and happy birthday wishes to you. Sorry to hear that you have to have back surgery, but sure hope it will help relieve your pain. Sounds like you are enjoying your new space. Love all your ideas for reworking your patterns. 

Very pretty blanket DeEtta and love the placemat too! 

JanetLee, the yarn is Tosh Merino Light and the color is twig. 
Now I am curious about your thoughts on Lake Placid :sm17: 
Sorry you had to frog again, but you are persistent and I'm sure you will come up with patterns you love together. 

Julie, I sure hope your tests for your heart go well and show your heart to be ok so you can go forward with your hip surgery. 

Thanks Norma and Bonnie re: lake photo and yarn.
Norma, my Sisu is sneaky about eating things too. That muzzle idea may be something to look into. Does she mind it too badly? 

Tanya, it was beautiful up in the NY area and the leaves were noticeably changing, especially in the mountains. It was 38 degrees F in the morning at Lake Placid and I hadn't brought a jacket! I did think of you as we passed through Woodstock and Highland. Even saw a sign about the garlic festival!

Chris thanks re: lake picture. The yarn is a fingering weight. 

Linda, your shawls are so sweet. What wonderful gifts. Also love the looks and color of the sweater. Nice work. 

Thanks Ann and Sue and Dodie re: pictures and the welcome back

Tanya, so sorry about the top not fitting as you like. Sure hope you can come up with a fix. 

DeEtta, glad the yarn will splice. I have never prestrung beads, so I will be interested to hear how this works for you. 

Well, I actually think I'm caught up here for the moment. Now to get some more knitting done on my cowl and maybe start the Sept pattern of the BON scarf.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> What a great idea to splice with a felting needle and I just happen to have some.


Barbara -- I just fluffed up the ends a bit, overlapped the two yarns and started punching with the needle. While punching, moving in the "fluff" and turning the ends. When I nearly had it smooth, I removed it from the sponge and rolled it between my fingers (dry) and then punched some more. I wanted to stick with "dry" rather than damped just to see what the results are -- look really good to me. Going to try preloading the beads on this cowl and testing. More later.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I just walked from my office into my front room passing through the dining area and liked the way the dining room table is setup for tomorrow's monthly girl's day. thought I'd share a picture just for fun. When I set the table in advance, I always turn the cups upside down, until it is time to use them. Tomorrow we are having chocolate zabaglione with fresh berries and whipped cream served in wine goblets (that is what will set on the plates on the table). There is a story which goes with this table -- it stretches out to 20 feel in length. At my back as I was taking the picture is a large arch which separates the dining area from the front room. When there are a lot of people, we just extend the table through the arch and into the front room -- pretty amazing really.

The dried orange "lanterns" are from one of the locals' garden. She picked them awhile back and dried them. Thought they made a lovely centerpiece.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

oops -- double post


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--So nice to see you back here again. That sample swatch looks very good.


Thank you, Tanya. I just need more practice on taking pictures.

I have been saving all of the sayings in "My Pages". The page is probably long enough to make about 5 printed pages now! You ladies are doing wonderfully. It was a brilliant idea, Ann.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I have a very big boo hoo. Basted the shoulder seams of the Tank top I have been working on for weeks and tried it on. It just fits. If I had a body like Melanie, it might be great but I don't have that kind of body and I like my clothes super loose and this just fits. I would never wear it like this. It was knit in the round so no side seams. The only 2 options are a major frogging of 2 wks of work or cutting the sides and trying to create and infill section. That is worrisome as not sure how to connect nor how it might be done so it looks intentional. I guess it would be like a steek project but that can result in 2 thick, bulky seams which doesn't sound appealing. I have had with myself. Grrrrrrrr!


Oh, Tanya. That is just terrible. I've done both that and knitted one so big it would have fit a gorilla (no joke)! I have no suggestions on how to fix it, but do share your pain.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Julie, I missed the thing about hip surgery and the heart tests. Good luck, my dear, I'll be sending good thought to you. I certainly hope all comes out all right and the heart is okay.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- I just fluffed up the ends a bit, overlapped the two yarns and started punching with the needle. While punching, moving in the "fluff" and turning the ends. When I nearly had it smooth, I removed it from the sponge and rolled it between my fingers (dry) and then punched some more. I wanted to stick with "dry" rather than damped just to see what the results are -- look really good to me. Going to try preloading the beads on this cowl and testing. More later.


Thanks for sending the method you used, DeEtta. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I just walked from my office into my front room passing through the dining area and liked the way the dining room table is setup for tomorrow's monthly girl's day. thought I'd share a picture just for fun. When I set the table in advance, I always turn the cups upside down, until it is time to use them. Tomorrow we are having chocolate zabaglione with fresh berries and whipped cream served in wine goblets (that is what will set on the plates on the table). There is a story which goes with this table -- it stretches out to 20 feel in length. At my back as I was taking the picture is a large arch which separates the dining area from the front room. When there are a lot of people, we just extend the table through the arch and into the front room -- pretty amazing really.
> 
> The dried orange "lanterns" are from one of the locals' garden. She picked them awhile back and dried them. Thought they made a lovely centerpiece.


I want some of that zabaglione, it sounds luscious. What a fascinating table to be able to extend it so far. Sounds like it is placed properly in your house to do just that. I am trying to figure out how to get 11 people seated for an upcoming cousin get together. We have a table on the patio that extends and ill try to squeeze all in. Enjoy your girl's day!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, I missed the thing about hip surgery and the heart tests. Good luck, my dear, I'll be sending good thought to you. I certainly hope all comes out all right and the heart is okay.


Yes, fingers crossed for the best, Julie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Well, now that I've managed to get some wool felting needles and a sponge, I've been playing around with splicing this yarn together and IT WORKS -- Yep, it is relatively easy to splice this yarn together.


Have you heard of spit splicing? It's quite simple and that's what I do to any wool that needs to be spliced.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> My friend has significant back issues, has has surgery, injections for the nerves, and was approved to use medical marijuana. She didn't like all the opiates as they created bad side effects. She plans to continue with the medical marijuana.


I wish I could get medical marijuana, but I have a contract with my pain specialist and he says I can't. It may be because the group he's working with have some kind of a contract with the government, I don't really know.

Well, I'm all caught up with the LP and will do some knitting now! I think I'll start the sweater for Sammy. His birthday is the first week in Nov. so I have lots of time and he's small so no problem!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, sorry you were disappointed that Bronwen missed your 70th. My daughter has missed my birthday too. But these days she now will text me or email me a card. At least I know she is thinking of me, I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all those thoughts Caryn. Maybe I have been grumbling too much- I did after all get a rendition of Happy Birthday, from Bronwen and the two kids, via e-mail, and that did come on the day. Just that I had my hopes raised that I was going to get a voucher for Spotlight, and I do enjoy shopping when I have a little extra to spend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just walked from my office into my front room passing through the dining area and liked the way the dining room table is setup for tomorrow's monthly girl's day. thought I'd share a picture just for fun. When I set the table in advance, I always turn the cups upside down, until it is time to use them. Tomorrow we are having chocolate zabaglione with fresh berries and whipped cream served in wine goblets (that is what will set on the plates on the table). There is a story which goes with this table -- it stretches out to 20 feel in length. At my back as I was taking the picture is a large arch which separates the dining area from the front room. When there are a lot of people, we just extend the table through the arch and into the front room -- pretty amazing really.
> 
> The dried orange "lanterns" are from one of the locals' garden. She picked them awhile back and dried them. Thought they made a lovely centerpiece.


Looks so good! I love the dried oranges.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This morning I saw some cotton placemats posted. I was intrigued by them even though they were crocheted. After checking out the pattern, I realized that I had some of the suggested worsted weight cotton on hand; so while tending the washer and dryer made this one placemat. It turned out to be 13" and I actually was able to follow the pattern and get it done. I'm thinking that this would be an easy project to work on while I'm visiting Mom. With just a few more, I could bundle them up and use them for a wedding shower. Since they are cotton there shouldn't be any problem with washing and/or bleaching if necessary. Thoughts??


I really like that. And you did it while doing laundry! Nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, I missed the thing about hip surgery and the heart tests. Good luck, my dear, I'll be sending good thought to you. I certainly hope all comes out all right and the heart is okay.


Thank you, Dodie- it seems at the moment to have been taking for ever!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yes, fingers crossed for the best, Julie.


Thank you, Barbara!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--So nice to see you back here again. That sample swatch looks very good.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> JanetLee, I am sorry you had to frog again. Third time lucky :sm24:


I am so hoping! But I put it in time out! Pulled out the Caron Simply Holiday yarn in the color Taupe. I was given 10 skeins. I was given this as payment for two sweaters by a neighbor in addition to payment of money. Doing a top down cardigan. Still need to re-find a design I want to do for the bottom of the sleeves and around the body. Another one of my "works in progress" that I make it up as I go!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Linda, your shawls and sweater are wonderful. So nice to make some for little girls to play with if they want.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This one was close to me as a child, referring to someone who was not wanted, _You are about as popular as a red-headed step-child._ Yes, I had red hair and yes, I had step-father!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> JanetLee, sorry about the problems with your gansey, but I am sure you will resolve them and see progress being made.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. Any time we do something without a pattern we stand the chance of starting over more than once! I just shrug my shoulders and start over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This one was close to me as a child, referring to someone who was not wanted, _You are about as popular as a red-headed step-child._ Yes, I had red hair and yes, I had step-father!


That sounds rather cruel.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another saying: A bubble off plumb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you Sue. Any time we do something without a pattern we stand the chance of starting over more than once! I just shrug my shoulders and start over.


Even with a pattern, it doesn't always work out- I was trying to make a seamless shrug for Bronwen, and could not make head nor tail of the woman's directions- I gave up (in that case).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just walked from my office into my front room passing through the dining area and liked the way the dining room table is setup for tomorrow's monthly girl's day. thought I'd share a picture just for fun. When I set the table in advance, I always turn the cups upside down, until it is time to use them. Tomorrow we are having chocolate zabaglione with fresh berries and whipped cream served in wine goblets (that is what will set on the plates on the table). There is a story which goes with this table -- it stretches out to 20 feel in length. At my back as I was taking the picture is a large arch which separates the dining area from the front room. When there are a lot of people, we just extend the table through the arch and into the front room -- pretty amazing really.
> 
> The dried orange "lanterns" are from one of the locals' garden. She picked them awhile back and dried them. Thought they made a lovely centerpiece.


Really like your table setting. Looks so nice and like what you are serving.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds rather cruel.


That was my mother, sad to say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That was my mother, sad to say.


NOT GOOD.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Have you heard of spit splicing? It's quite simple and that's what I do to any wool that needs to be spliced.


Dodie -- I dislike the name spit splicing, but I splice all my wool and rather than spitting on it, I do dampen with my lips. I think the real difference from what I can find as a description of spit splicing and what I do is that I actually disassembly the entire spin on both ends, then rejoin each ply and respin then rejoin the yarn and spin again. I learned this method in the late 1980s and have been using it for years and years. I had wanted to try a dry splice with the needle assuming that if it held without any moisture, then it was a solid splice. When I tugged on the ends, it didn't weaken at all. Nice and sound.

I have found with this particular yarn (merino, grown, prepared, dyed and spun in Uruguay) that the spin on the 2ply lace weight is so tight that I have trouble unspinning it. Although I've done a lot with this yarn, I can say that the needle splice that I did a couple of hours ago, was the easiest and best splice I've ever done which is saying something for me since I'm absolutely committed to splicing both wool and alpaca. Of course, it is a different story with vegetable and man-made fibers.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> That was my mother, sad to say.


OH my. When my mom got really angry at us kids she would say ' I should have raised dogs'. Other than those times she was a good mom and I miss her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> "See you later alligator" was part of a song that was one of the first rock and roll songs. I can't think for the life of me who the singer was although I can see him singing it in the movie "Rock Around the Clock". Maybe one of you other "age challenged" friends can remember who it is.


I think that was Bill Haley and the Comets. Goddess knows why I recall that name when so many more have vanished :sm09:

It sure was a major popular song and singing group.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This one was close to me as a child, referring to someone who was not wanted, _You are about as popular as a red-headed step-child._ Yes, I had red hair and yes, I had step-father!


OOH, that was nasty and so hurtful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you Sue. Any time we do something without a pattern we stand the chance of starting over more than once! I just shrug my shoulders and start over.


That is so true. I most often design on the needles as I go which was a problem with this current top. It was bottom up so could not be tried on for a good fit until I got to the shoulders. Still frustrating.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The white irises are an everblooming variety. Their 1st year in the ground, they bloomed 5 times. Now only twice but this year the flower patch was so taken over by wild blackcaps and grape vines and other things. I was afraid the irises were killed so getting these late blooms is so heartening. And no I won't starve all year! Getting a poppy to rebloom does sound special.


 :sm24: 
I can't claim any credit, Tanya; it has done it all by itself. :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I still need to do some work on the picture taking, but here's the swatch of the stitch pattern. Now, I am going to start knitting it!


Looks good, Dodie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24:
> I can't claim any credit, Tanya; it has done it all by itself. :sm09:


Just plain fun and a gift from the Goddess :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> I still need to do some work on the picture taking, but here's the swatch of the stitch pattern. Now, I am going to start knitting it!


Very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is a horrible problem. I hope you sort it out quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, Trixie doesn't mind the muzzle too much. She objected at first but wasn't given a choice. It is a cage one so she can't pick up anything. Since using it she hasn't been ill :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I just walked from my office into my front room passing through the dining area and liked the way the dining room table is setup for tomorrow's monthly girl's day. thought I'd share a picture just for fun. When I set the table in advance, I always turn the cups upside down, until it is time to use them. Tomorrow we are having chocolate zabaglione with fresh berries and whipped cream served in wine goblets (that is what will set on the plates on the table). There is a story which goes with this table -- it stretches out to 20 feel in length. At my back as I was taking the picture is a large arch which separates the dining area from the front room. When there are a lot of people, we just extend the table through the arch and into the front room -- pretty amazing really.
> 
> The dried orange "lanterns" are from one of the locals' garden. She picked them awhile back and dried them. Thought they made a lovely centerpiece.


That looks very inviting
:sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That was my mother, sad to say.


My mother and my aunt, her sister, and my cousin were redheads so that one never came up in our house. I came out more dark auburn. That is sad, your own mother said that. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--your table is sooo nice. Those orange lanterns are perfect for the season and your room colors: bright, colorful, and good size. I can see why people gather round your table. You are a generous and energetic hostess.

Caryn--hard to remember the weather when traveling between climate regions. Years ago in Mexico, during a hot summer, I traveled up into the mountains way south of Mexico City. Nites went down to 40* F and it was so cold. Bought one of those fabulous heavy Mexican jacket sweaters for practically nothing down there. Loved it and had it till my house burned down years later. Fortunately, those sweaters and heavy woven ponchos were just regular commodities in the region. Wish we were able to meet each other as you traveled thru the region. Another time.

Dodie--I respect your choice to work with your doctors and their limitations, but need to say that when doctors limit choices that are safe and healing to a patient, it makes me very suspicious and angry. I just had a similar experience with a man who happens to be a doctor. He is being very generous in funding some expensive dental work for me but is so controlling and limiting. Spent over 4 hours with him Monday trying to get him to accept the holistic limits I demand with anyone I work with. He wound up threatening to not fund the work unless I went with his allopathic thinking. It got pretty heated for a moment and I was ready to walk away from the deal since it was his money. I know if it were me in your shoes, I would do the medical marijuana or find another practitioner. My feelings/belief is that if it is my body, I get to make the final decision as to what goes into it and how to effect healing. Your practitioner, from what you have said, has given no meaningful reason to prevent you from trying a safe and effective product to manage your pain. That is intellectually bigoted and just plain cruel. Sorry for the strong words but they are needed sometimes to express important ideas/facts. I really feel so badly for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have a very big boo hoo. Basted the shoulder seams of the Tank top I have been working on for weeks and tried it on. It just fits. If I had a body like Melanie, it might be great but I don't have that kind of body and I like my clothes super loose and this just fits. I would never wear it like this. It was knit in the round so no side seams. The only 2 options are a major frogging of 2 wks of work or cutting the sides and trying to create and infill section. That is worrisome as not sure how to connect nor how it might be done so it looks intentional. I guess it would be like a steek project but that can result in 2 thick, bulky seams which doesn't sound appealing. I have had with myself. Grrrrrrrr!


That is a pain. What is the yarn - will blocking take it to the correct shaping/sizing for you?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The shawls and sweater all look great. I can just see the little girls walking into a party and bragging about how no one else has one of these!


Thank you, Dodie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just walked from my office into my front room passing through the dining area and liked the way the dining room table is setup for tomorrow's monthly girl's day. thought I'd share a picture just for fun. When I set the table in advance, I always turn the cups upside down, until it is time to use them. Tomorrow we are having chocolate zabaglione with fresh berries and whipped cream served in wine goblets (that is what will set on the plates on the table). There is a story which goes with this table -- it stretches out to 20 feel in length. At my back as I was taking the picture is a large arch which separates the dining area from the front room. When there are a lot of people, we just extend the table through the arch and into the front room -- pretty amazing really.
> 
> The dried orange "lanterns" are from one of the locals' garden. She picked them awhile back and dried them. Thought they made a lovely centerpiece.


You table looks stunning, DeEtta.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> FYI--"Bless her Heart" is a very old, traditional phrase in Black communities and I hear it from people closely attached to their religion.


I do think it was more of a Southern saying than anything else... my Grandmother used it regularly! She was very much into her Church too but she also came from the south and was a very colorful lady!! I can here her laugh now.. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, your shawls and sweater are wonderful. So nice to make some for little girls to play with if they want.


Thank you. My grands are boys so it is nice to knit something girly now and then - not that I would swap my boys for all the tea in China (another old saying, still heard occasionally).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just plain fun and a gift from the Goddess :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:



> That is a pain. What is the yarn - will blocking take it to the correct shaping/sizing for you?


The yarn is pima cotton. Cotton does tend to stretch out but my pima cotton shirts seem to hold their shape pretty well over the years. This is my first knitting experience with it tho. The fit really is too tight. Most of my shirts have 6-10" ease so that is way to much to expect from this Tank top. I could wash it and see check out the stretch factor but I am afraid that after reading and thinking about steeks and connections, I will be in DeEtta's camp and frog the whole fool thing which is just killing me at the moment. The only good thing is that I now have the experience of working with this yarn and have worked thru some of the design features so they are a known factor, even if I alter them. Learning can be a very expensive experience!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One phrase that I found myself using today was "slower than the sands of time."

Another phrase which was my personal one is "slower than slow motion slowed down." Would say this to the guys at work when they were dragging their butts. Also say this to people who just don't move especially when we are in a rush.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The yarn is pima cotton. Cotton does tend to stretch out but my pima cotton shirts seem to hold their shape pretty well over the years. This is my first knitting experience with it tho. The fit really is too tight. Most of my shirts have 6-10" ease so that is way to much to expect from this Tank top. I could wash it and see check out the stretch factor but I am afraid that after reading and thinking about steeks and connections, I will be in DeEtta's camp and frog the whole fool thing which is just killing me at the moment. The only good thing is that I now have the experience of working with this yarn and have worked thru some of the design features so they are a known factor, even if I alter them. Learning can be a very expensive experience!


I think you are probably right to frog, Tanya, painful though it may be. Blocking may give you an inch or so as there are no side seams but keeping the shape could be an issue. It sounds like you will have to "bite the bullet". I 'm presuming that saying comes from pre- anaesthetic battlefields.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am seeing lots of great 'sayings' here today.. we must of all started remembering them.. sometimes it takes the idea of one for us to remember what our saying was.. :sm01:

Caryn.. LOL I am sure Melanie doesn't need lessons in flirting.. but it is my guess you meant flying and your device auto corrected it.. cute correction all the same.. 

Tanya I am so sorry about this I wonder if DeEttas idea of dropping stitches along the sides would make it large enough to be as loose as you like.. then you could pin it out with a piece of paper or card board inside it.. and do some weaving on those dropped stitches.. it could look like a moss stitch or a slipped stitch.. just an idea.. it would be a shame to frog the whole thing.. 

Sue what a pair you two must of looked like... I am sorry you had such a rough time of it... I do hope Pauls knee gets better and that you get the much needed rest you deserve!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie --what will you do with all those potatoes? I have a measly 3 sweet potato plants and have no idea what they are producing. I would be happy with a mere 10# of these tubers.
> 
> Just picked about 5 qts of tomatoes and am so happy so see them still producing, along with the squash. Most of it has gone down but still a few zukes and about a dozen of the heirloom monsters--some like spaghetti squash and some like gargantuan zukes or cocozelles. These ancient varieties do hold some surprises. Surprisingly, the broccoli are recovering a bit from being chewed close to death and have put out a few sprouts. That was exciting to see. And best of all are the white irises that have rebloomed. I have two stalks each with a few buds. Strange but wonderful to see these beauties at this time of year. Definitely need to get some pics to share.


My DH is a meat & potatoes guy, so I cook potatoes every day, sometimes twice. I will also donate some to Ronald McDonald house & to the local church fall supper


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My friend has significant back issues, has has surgery, injections for the nerves, and was approved to use medical marijuana. She didn't like all the opiates as they created bad side effects. She plans to continue with the medical marijuana.


I also have a friend who was nearly decapitated but was lucky to have proper treatment right away and has been on Opiates for years and years.. then she tried the medical Marijuana and got weaned off the pills and she lost a ton of weight and is feeling much better now.. I'm not sure it is for everyone but she has device she smokes it out of.. not just going to the local dealer.. LOL and this State seems to have them popping up all over the place now.. not in Gold Beach yet but all around us there are 'Dispensary's' it is worth looking into.. she doesn't get high from it... but the medicine in it works on her pain..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH is a meat & potatoes guy, so I cook potatoes every day, sometimes twice. I will also donate some to Ronald McDonald house & to the local church fall supper


Oh, my. What a carb rich diet. I grew up in a house where potatoes were the starch of choice but find that they no longer appeal to me very much. Much prefer sweet potatoes or yams but even with them, not too often. Nice that you donate fresh food to others.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I also have a friend who was nearly decapitated but was lucky to have proper treatment right away and has been on Opiates for years and years.. then she tried the medical Marijuana and got weaned off the pills and she lost a ton of weight and is feeling much better now.. I'm not sure it is for everyone but she has device she smokes it out of.. not just going to the local dealer.. LOL and this State seems to have them popping up all over the place now.. not in Gold Beach yet but all around us there are 'Dispensary's' it is worth looking into.. she doesn't get high from it... but the medicine in it works on her pain..


Medical marijuana does not get you high as they extract the healing chemicals from it. But even getting a bit high for some people has been very beneficial in controlling pain, depression, and help in actual healing as the body and mind relax.

When you study the history of decisions that made this herb illegal, just like so many health policies/laws, we find they were made strictly on behalf of large corporations in the drug and agricultural industries and have nothing to do with health or safety. In this case the tobacco industry had a huge hand in making pot illegal. Even worse they included hemp in the ban which is a phenomenal plant for its 100's of uses from rope to nutrition and requires no chemicals to grow so it is a very environmentally favorable crop.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta that is a great table arrangement I actually have a few of those plants in a container in my back yard and a empty flower pot full of those lanterns.. when the orange flakes off it is like lace around a very pretty orange seed.. I thought that stringing them together would look really nice.. but I don't have a mantel yet so there they sit.. I am sure they will be just fine until I do something with them... you can grow some too from those 'lanterns' but they are tenacious and will take over so growing in a pot is highly suggested...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My friend has significant back issues, has has surgery, injections for the nerves, and was approved to use medical marijuana. She didn't like all the opiates as they created bad side effects. She plans to continue with the medical marijuana.


It's amazing how much pot helps some. I know someone who swears by it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just walked from my office into my front room passing through the dining area and liked the way the dining room table is setup for tomorrow's monthly girl's day. thought I'd share a picture just for fun. When I set the table in advance, I always turn the cups upside down, until it is time to use them. Tomorrow we are having chocolate zabaglione with fresh berries and whipped cream served in wine goblets (that is what will set on the plates on the table). There is a story which goes with this table -- it stretches out to 20 feel in length. At my back as I was taking the picture is a large arch which separates the dining area from the front room. When there are a lot of people, we just extend the table through the arch and into the front room -- pretty amazing really.
> 
> The dried orange "lanterns" are from one of the locals' garden. She picked them awhile back and dried them. Thought they made a lovely centerpiece.


Looks great, I grow those orange lanterns. Thy are so pretty


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This one was close to me as a child, referring to someone who was not wanted, _You are about as popular as a red-headed step-child._ Yes, I had red hair and yes, I had step-father!


Joe would say... Your about as smart as a red headed step child... same meaning.. then I worked with a lady who swears that he dad made the saying up... LOL Joe didn't mean it as being derogatory he just comes up with these things all the time and he was usually talking about himself at the time...LOL


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope I will be forgiven for failing to answer everyone .Time has lost me andit is almost t time and I am well behind.
The keeper one is something recent to my knowledge .
GC are so tiring and we do need a recuperation time .Thank you Dodie but what makes it good is the input from everyone .Sure Sammy will get a lovely top.
Once bitten twice shy .
If the cap fits wear it .
It is getting to the point where I can't remember what has already been posted .
Look after the pennies and the pounds will take care of themselves .Must be British .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well if I am going to take these dogs for their morning walk I need to get scooting... it is after 8:30a but since I didn't crawl out of bed until 7:30a I am not doing too badly here... 

I am at a loss of a new saying at the moment... Ann don't worry about repeats it seems that from region to region there are small differences.. Oh one just popped into my head.. A day late and a dollar short... I bet I got that wrong.. I hope it sparks someones memory...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> OH my. When my mom got really angry at us kids she would say ' I should have raised dogs'. Other than those times she was a good mom and I miss her.


???????? what about "I brought you into this world, I can take you out". ????????. Or " were you raised by wolves"- meaning you have terrible table manners


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some more sayings.
Let sleeping dogs lie
Keep up with the Joneses
Putting the nail in the coffin
Hit the sack
Bag some zzzz's
Call it a day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The yarn is pima cotton. Cotton does tend to stretch out but my pima cotton shirts seem to hold their shape pretty well over the years. This is my first knitting experience with it tho. The fit really is too tight. Most of my shirts have 6-10" ease so that is way to much to expect from this Tank top. I could wash it and see check out the stretch factor but I am afraid that after reading and thinking about steeks and connections, I will be in DeEtta's camp and frog the whole fool thing which is just killing me at the moment. The only good thing is that I now have the experience of working with this yarn and have worked thru some of the design features so they are a known factor, even if I alter them. Learning can be a very expensive experience!


I've never been brave enough to steek anything. Sorry you have to start again. Could you finish it & use it as a Christmas gift ? I really hate starting over. I knit a sweater last winter, after measuring the sleeves multiple times, I'm still trying to get up the nerve to cut them off & reknit the cuffs


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just ripped out some rows on the blanket square I'm working on. I think I'll work through the 2nd & 3rd variations of the Eloomanator patterns to see if I want to continue using it In the blanket.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well if I am going to take these dogs for their morning walk I need to get scooting... it is after 8:30a but since I didn't crawl out of bed until 7:30a I am not doing too badly here...
> 
> I am at a loss of a new saying at the moment... Ann don't worry about repeats it seems that from region to region there are small differences.. Oh one just popped into my head.. A day late and a dollar short... I bet I got that wrong.. I hope it sparks someones memory...


"Day late and a dollar short" has been in my family for eons.
I saw one this morning on KP which I meant to write down, but of course didn't. It had more to it than we used in our family. I can't quite remember the phrase now, but it had to do with "use it up" as in use it all, mend it if needed, make do or go without. Oh, I dislike it when my brain isn't cooperating with me. Maybe one of you knows the old saying.

Just dropped in. Ready for the girls except I need to run the vacuum quickly. Of course, I managed to drop a whole bunch of stuff on the floor -- so now no option. Off I go......


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I also have a friend who was nearly decapitated but was lucky to have proper treatment right away and has been on Opiates for years and years.. then she tried the medical Marijuana and got weaned off the pills and she lost a ton of weight and is feeling much better now.. I'm not sure it is for everyone but she has device she smokes it out of.. not just going to the local dealer.. LOL and this State seems to have them popping up all over the place now.. not in Gold Beach yet but all around us there are 'Dispensary's' it is worth looking into.. she doesn't get high from it... but the medicine in it works on her pain..


My friend has a battery operated pipe like tube that creates a vapor she breathes in. It has a USB port to charge it even. She has been doing research and learned that tinctures likely provide the best benefit. I think the drop goes in the pipe and vaporizes it similar to the vaporized cigarettes. It only takes the pain away, no high, other than pain relief. I'm happy she found something non-opiate to help her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Some more sayings.
> Let sleeping dogs lie
> Keep up with the Joneses
> Putting the nail in the coffin
> ...


"A watched pot never boils". DH and I were waiting for something to come to a boil and the saying popped right out of my mouth!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, we were in about 2 ft of water. The current was a bit strong, but once we gauged it we were able to move around in it.  So thankful for the watertight case for my camera. 

DeEtta, love your table. Do you have room for a few extra??? Sounds yummy. I may try that method of joining yarn. It would be great not to have to tie knots.

JanetLee, I remember when I was frustrated with what the kids were doing, I would day, If you don't stop that, I will hang you by your toes in the corner.

Ann, our saying is "If the shoe fits, wear it."

Have a great day, all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> "A watched pot never boils". DH and I were waiting for something to come to a boil and the saying popped right out of my mouth!


The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, we were in about 2 ft of water. The current was a bit strong, but once we gauged it we were able to move around in it.  So thankful for the watertight case for my camera.
> 
> DeEtta, love your table. Do you have room for a few extra??? Sounds yummy. I may try that method of joining yarn. It would be great not to have to tie knots.
> 
> ...


I know it both ways, Bev!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great! Finally caught up! The computer went on a binge yesterday and got caught "in a loop". Such is life! Whoops, two more sayings!

I am packing up my house and going through bunches and bunches of paperwork, scraps of paper, etc. Came across this piece of paper with several "sayings" written on it. 

I am going to smack the red right off your neck.

I do what the voices in my wife's mind tell me to do.

I'm not a complete idiot, there are some pieces missing.

A friend will help you move, a really good friend will help you move a body.

Shut up and drive or the last thing on your mind is going to be the first thing on the side of that truck. 

It is better to be agreeable then to be right, that is not religion, that is marriage.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Slim chance is another good one.

Or fair to middling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Slim chance is another good one.
> 
> Or fair to middling.


Are you moving? JanetLee?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pot calling the kettle black.


Ha! I use that sometimes and call my DH Mr. Pot when he jokingly accuses me of something he does himself. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Slim chance is another good one.
> 
> Or fair to middling.


That reminds me that when growing up, my DH's family had a ranch hand named Slim Chance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never been brave enough to steek anything. Sorry you have to start again. Could you finish it & use it as a Christmas gift ? I really hate starting over. I knit a sweater last winter, after measuring the sleeves multiple times, I'm still trying to get up the nerve to cut them off & reknit the cuffs


Let me encourage you here. We did a little steeking party here on LP last? year. It was a good exercise and you can go back into the files and read that segment. Forgot who led it but it worked out well for those of us who did it. As for cutting off sleeve bottoms or other parts, I have done that several times and found it easy to do. I run a thread a couple of rows above where I want the cut, like a life line. Use a small needle and pick up 1 leg of each stitch in the row. Then cut off the cuff or segment of the part. I always allow some extra rows in case my cutting isn't that straight: I can then pick out the cut stitches and get back to a full row. Pick up the stitches on needles and proceed forward.

If I am cutting above the cuff or bottom and want to insert a horizontal section, then I do a second life lifeline below the cut. After I knit the replacement part, I graft on the cuff or bottom. Just did this this past Spring with a sweater for my GD. It worked out terrifically well. For that matter, when I do kids things I try to anticipate having to lengthen arms and sweater bottoms to get an extra year out of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My friend has a battery operated pipe like tube that creates a vapor she breathes in. It has a USB port to charge it even. She has been doing research and learned that tinctures likely provide the best benefit. I think the drop goes in the pipe and vaporizes it similar to the vaporized cigarettes. It only takes the pain away, no high, other than pain relief. I'm happy she found something non-opiate to help her.


Sounds like a terrific tool.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

It is quite surprising how many sayings have popped up .The brain thing ,De Etta is a problem for me too at times .I once had a pupil called Dale .He was not your run of the mill child and I spoke with his mum frequently as we were both wanting to help him .i have been trying ,for months ,to recall his surname and feel it is on the verge of me remembering but am thwarted all the time .
Many a slip twixt .......what is the end ?sure the last word is bed .
A penny for them .
Don't look a gift horse in the mouth .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Many a slip twixt the cup and the lip
Don't count your chickens before they hatch
A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
The devil you know is better than the one you don't know
Put your money where your mouth is
Look before you leap
Like two peas in a pod
In a nutshell
Jump to a conclusion
Pull the other leg, it's got bells on it
my new car has all the bells and whistles on it

This is addictive. Once you think of one, others come to mind



annweb said:


> It is quite surprising how many sayings have popped up .The brain thing ,De Etta is a problem for me too at times .I once had a pupil called Dale .He was not your run of the mill child and I spoke with his mum frequently as we were both wanting to help him .i have been trying ,for months ,to recall his surname and feel it is on the verge of me remembering but am thwarted all the time .
> Many a slip twixt .......what is the end ?sure the last word is bed .
> A penny for them .
> Don't look a gift horse in the mouth .


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Slim chance is another good one.
> 
> Or fair to middling.


Ok, why do "slim chance" and "fat chance" mean the same thing?!?

Two wrongs don't make a right (but 3 lefts do).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ha! I use that sometimes and call my DH Mr. Pot when he jokingly accuses me of something he does himself. ????


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Great! Finally caught up! The computer went on a binge yesterday and got caught "in a loop". Such is life! Whoops, two more sayings!
> 
> I am packing up my house and going through bunches and bunches of paperwork, scraps of paper, etc. Came across this piece of paper with several "sayings" written on it.
> 
> ...


Oh these are great Janet Lee. I hope to remember the one about not being a complete idiot. :sm24: :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......

My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you moving? JanetLee?


Looks like it. Something we have been thinking about for a couple of years and the time seems to be right all things considered.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


What a lovely gown! Wow! Please pass alone my awe of this gorgeous piece.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Let me encourage you here. We did a little steeking party here on LP last? year. It was a good exercise and you can go back into the files and read that segment. Forgot who led it but it worked out well for those of us who did it. As for cutting off sleeve bottoms or other parts, I have done that several times and found it easy to do. I run a thread a couple of rows above where I want the cut, like a life line. Use a small needle and pick up 1 leg of each stitch in the row. Then cut off the cuff or segment of the part. I always allow some extra rows in case my cutting isn't that straight: I can then pick out the cut stitches and get back to a full row. Pick up the stitches on needles and proceed forward.
> 
> If I am cutting above the cuff or bottom and want to insert a horizontal section, then I do a second life lifeline below the cut. After I knit the replacement part, I graft on the cuff or bottom. Just did this this past Spring with a sweater for my GD. It worked out terrifically well. For that matter, when I do kids things I try to anticipate having to lengthen arms and sweater bottoms to get an extra year out of them.


I think Elizabeth taught the steeking so maybe a search for the topic she taught. Maybe listed under dogyarn. Try here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388869-1.html
I think there were 2 sections.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406534-1.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--sounds like a great afternoon gathering of the girls. Laurie's work is really superb and she has sure kept herself in great shape. Kind of makes you take stock of oneself. Glad it was a great time for you.

JanetLee--guess I missed that you were going to make a move to move. What are your plans--to stay in the same area or change locations? Any ideas yet where you want to live?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, such a pretty table setting. Hope you enjoyed your time with your friends. The zabaglione sure sounds yummy. 

Norma, that is good that Trixie got used to the muzzle and that it helped her. I will have to look into it, as I hate having to keep giving my poor dog antibiotics so often. 

Tanya, that would have been fun to meet up, but we were traveling through there pretty fast. 
Sorry that you may have to frog all, but you will probably be happier in the end. 

Ronie, I didn't even notice that auto correct and I have been trying to proof read before sending. That was a funny one though. 

Some Sayings my mom would say to me. 
"If you don't stop whining, I will give you something to whine about"
"Don't make me stop this car"
"Six of one, half a dozen of another"
"Always look for the silver lining"
"Make new friends but keep the old, one is silver and the other gold"( think that's a Girl Scout one) 

Oh my goodness DeEtta. Your friends dress is exquisite and she is quite stunning in it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Janet Lee, what a great collection of more sayings. 

DeEtta, sounds like your party went off well. Your friend's dress is quite amazing. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a terrific tool.


They are not cheap, $120 for the pipe, $80 for the tincture with equivalent of 30 doses. She also has sleeping pills. But pain isn't cheap either, is it?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


Her gown is incredible and it looks do beautiful on her. I cannot imagine making something like that, much less looking good in it. You are right, it is hard to believe she is 62.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They are not cheap, $120 for the pipe, $80 for the tincture with equivalent of 30 doses. She also has sleeping pills. But pain isn't cheap either, is it?


Much cheaper than all the allopathic chemical drugs and medical treatments--everything is relative. EPI pens cost went up to $600+ and the argument in Congress I heard today was to compare it with a unit for $300. This of course ignores the fact that $300 is also a highly inflated price.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Short Rows: http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-short-rows/

This is a great page of examples, how-to's, intriguing patterns with short rows and swing knitting. Hope it opens correctly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


That is amazing- how trim your friend is, and her beautiful crochet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Looks like it. Something we have been thinking about for a couple of years and the time seems to be right all things considered.


I guess when you plan for it, that has to be good, or better. When I had to move there were a lot of negatives- thank goodness I am really settling in, now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess when you plan for it, that has to be good, or better. When I had to move there were a lot of negatives- thank goodness I am really settling in, now.


Still a lot of work. Hubby won't be able to help with much. No surprise there, I did most of it when we moved out here also. Just 4 - 6 hours max a day packing and cleaning. And not all at once! I won't be getting as much knitting and cross stitch done, but I will make up for it eventually!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


Thst is absolutely stunning! 
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Still a lot of work. Hubby won't be able to help with much. No surprise there, I did most of it when we moved out here also. Just 4 - 6 hours max a day packing and cleaning. And not all at once! I won't be getting as much knitting and cross stitch done, but I will make up for it eventually!


That is for real! Where will you move to? And will there be as much room, or are you downsizing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


What a gorgeous dress, if done in white would make a beautiful wedding gown. No wonder it took first prize!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Looks like it. Something we have been thinking about for a couple of years and the time seems to be right all things considered.


Are you moving within the same city or elsewhere?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I think Elizabeth taught the steeking so maybe a search for the topic she taught. Maybe listed under dogyarn. Try here
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388869-1.html
> I think there were 2 sections.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406534-1.html


Thanks, I bookmarked them, I will read when I have more time


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


What a gorgeous gown . Perfect in every way


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a gorgeous dress, if done in white would make a beautiful wedding gown. No wonder it took first prize!


Bonnie -- Laury started the process of designing beaded gowns with a wedding dress. I posted them several years ago, but here is one photo reposted. She has now done a wedding dress and a couple of dresses without beads but along similar lines. She has also done a backless, long blue cocktail dress with a matching cape, a purple halter necked gown and this year the heart dress. Quite a volume of work. As she has progressed, one can see a definite development in your work -- each one improving upon her earlier efforts -- but all of them, quite extraordinary. Having had the opportunity to see all of them on her, I think that the heart dress may be the best, although I'm partially to the wedding gown -- so maybe I should say they are comparable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Laury started the process of designing beaded gowns with a wedding dress. I posted them several years ago, but here is one photo reposted. She has now done a wedding dress and a couple of dresses without beads but along similar lines. She has also done a backless, long blue cocktail dress with a matching cape, a purple halter necked gown and this year the heart dress. Quite a volume of work. As she has progressed, one can see a definite development in your work -- each one improving upon her earlier efforts -- but all of them, quite extraordinary. Having had the opportunity to see all of them on her, I think that the heart dress may be the best, although I'm partially to the wedding gown -- so maybe I should say they are comparable.


Quite amazing work, DeEtta! I hope you will relay our compliments to Laury!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

That is a gorgeous gown. She does excellent work and must have a lot of patience.
The wedding gown is lovely too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*I'm* drooling over the design of that dress. I wish I could have the pattern...but understand if it's a pay-for pattern.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DeEtta ..no words are adequate to describe the gowns . Not many could attempt something in that league .
JanetLee ..i also missed the bit where you are moving .It is hard work .
Lots more sayings thank you all.
Karen .would you make a gown ?
I hope to have some knitting time to-day ...touch wood .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta she looks stunning and her work is fabulous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Laury started the process of designing beaded gowns with a wedding dress. I posted them several years ago, but here is one photo reposted. She has now done a wedding dress and a couple of dresses without beads but along similar lines. She has also done a backless, long blue cocktail dress with a matching cape, a purple halter necked gown and this year the heart dress. Quite a volume of work. As she has progressed, one can see a definite development in your work -- each one improving upon her earlier efforts -- but all of them, quite extraordinary. Having had the opportunity to see all of them on her, I think that the heart dress may be the best, although I'm partially to the wedding gown -- so maybe I should say they are comparable.


Another beautiful gown . Absolutely stunning


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


Her dress is very, very beautiful. Laury looks amazing in it but wouldn't it also be a gorgeous wedding dress


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> DeEtta ..no words are adequate to describe the gowns . Not many could attempt something in that league .
> JanetLee ..i also missed the bit where you are moving .It is hard work .
> Lots more sayings thank you all.
> Karen .would you make a gown ?
> I hope to have some knitting time to-day ...touch wood .


I love most crochet patterns with pineapples! But I'm not greedy enough to insist on having everything out there. :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--what does Laury do with all her gowns? This one is beautiful but could never imagine wearing it unless to some formal gala event. Not in my life, for sure. Does she sell hers? or do them as custom orders?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, I hope all goes well with your moving. Are you staying in the same area?

DeEtta, Laury does stunning work. I am assuming she does the designing also. Absolutely amazing. Yes, please let her know we think she is amazing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Short Rows: http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-short-rows/
> 
> This is a great page of examples, how-to's, intriguing patterns with short rows and swing knitting. Hope it opens correctly


Lots of great tips there, thanks for the link, Tanya. The curlicue pattern is very interesting.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Laury started the process of designing beaded gowns with a wedding dress. I posted them several years ago, but here is one photo reposted. She has now done a wedding dress and a couple of dresses without beads but along similar lines. She has also done a backless, long blue cocktail dress with a matching cape, a purple halter necked gown and this year the heart dress. Quite a volume of work. As she has progressed, one can see a definite development in your work -- each one improving upon her earlier efforts -- but all of them, quite extraordinary. Having had the opportunity to see all of them on her, I think that the heart dress may be the best, although I'm partially to the wedding gown -- so maybe I should say they are comparable.


I can't even imagine making it let alone having it fit. It is gorgeous, too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *I'm* drooling over the design of that dress. I wish I could have the pattern...but understand if it's a pay-for pattern.


Karen -- each of Laury's dresses are designed by her. Once she conceptualizes the idea, she designs as she goes -- so each is unique. Laury isn't interested in investing the time and energy into writing up her pattterns for sale, because she'd rather use her time moving forward. So no patterns. Truly one of a kind.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW DeEtta!!!! that is amazing!! it looks beautiful on her too... I can't even imagine how long that must of took her!! Tell her it was a big hit in your LP :sm02:

JanetLee are you moving far? or are you staying in the same area... I like to move and hate it all the same.. LOL I like new places but all the work is horrible... Make sure you keep important documents and papers clearly marked and within site at all times... We still haven't found our birth certificates.. LOL we have new ones now though.. 

Yes it was Elizabeth and steeking was so scary to most of us but a breeze with her instructions..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--what does Laury do with all her gowns? This one is beautiful but could never imagine wearing it unless to some formal gala event. Not in my life, for sure. Does she sell hers? or do them as custom orders?


As sad as it sounds, she puts them away. There real value to her is that they represent her ability to create something she defines as beautiful. Her lifestyle is jeans, dirt, sweat and animals -- so maybe the dresses represent something very special to her. She has worn a couple of the unbeaded dresses to more formal events like wedding receptions. Maybe one day one of her grandchildren will want to use them.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Short Rows: http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-short-rows/
> 
> This is a great page of examples, how-to's, intriguing patterns with short rows and swing knitting. Hope it opens correctly


Thanks so much for this link...wow...what a "rabbit hole"...I could spend hours just looking and saving the posts!!!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

The wedding/evening dresses are amazing!!!! Oh to have the time to knit all that I see and love!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They are not cheap, $120 for the pipe, $80 for the tincture with equivalent of 30 doses. She also has sleeping pills. But pain isn't cheap either, is it?


That is quite expensive I am sure it isn't that high around here... but being on pain killers is quite expensive itself and not very effective when you come right down to it.. plus they mess with your system and makes you constipated so then your miserable... My friend and SIL both have those pipes and use the tincture for pain... Plus we have dispensary's that you can go into and tell them what you need it for and they will guide you to the right stuff... I haven't been in one but I have heard lots of story's...

Tanya the epi pen shouldn't be that expensive either!! they do get you coming and going.. what can you do if you get into something that you are highly allergic too??? Insulin is another MUST have and the price is astronomical... My one client needed 3 kinds of insulin and when his Medicare was "in the doughnut hole" or "Gap" he had to pay out of pocket and his meds would be more than my Mortgage per month!!! it isn't right... even his secondary didn't pick up near enough.. it is very sad...

I do understand Dodie's predicament though .. if she signed up for pain management that is what they do.. and they collect information for the 'studies' that they do to determine the affects or what ever to report back on how the pills work... so they can't have them messing with any of it.. there should be a way to terminate the decision if it isn't working for the person though.. but finding a good Dr. or one who will take on a person needing Pain Management isn't easy.. My one friend who I talked about has to go to California for her Dr. because no one around here would help her...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is quite expensive I am sure it isn't that high around here... but being on pain killers is quite expensive itself and not very effective when you come right down to it.. plus they mess with your system and makes you constipated so then your miserable... My friend and SIL both have those pipes and use the tincture for pain... Plus we have dispensary's that you can go into and tell them what you need it for and they will guide you to the right stuff... I haven't been in one but I have heard lots of story's...
> 
> Tanya the epi pen shouldn't be that expensive either!! they do get you coming and going.. what can you do if you get into something that you are highly allergic too??? Insulin is another MUST have and the price is astronomical... My one client needed 3 kinds of insulin and when his Medicare was "in the doughnut hole" or "Gap" he had to pay out of pocket and his meds would be more than my Mortgage per month!!! it isn't right... even his secondary didn't pick up near enough.. it is very sad...
> 
> I do understand Dodie's predicament though .. if she signed up for pain management that is what they do.. and they collect information for the 'studies' that they do to determine the affects or what ever to report back on how the pills work... so they can't have them messing with any of it.. there should be a way to terminate the decision if it isn't working for the person though.. but finding a good Dr. or one who will take on a person needing Pain Management isn't easy.. My one friend who I talked about has to go to California for her Dr. because no one around here would help her...


Started this as a post and the screen went blank. My friend had the same experience. She went to a dispensary and they guided her through the process for the right combination.

My DH saw a news segment on the EPI Pens and was disgusted. The drug companies seem to get you no matter what.

I am watching a free webinar that started yesterday called Awakening from Alzheimer's. The first interview was with Dr. Richard Brown and he was so informative. Episodes 2 and 3 discuss supplements for brain function, almost all over the counter, either as a preventive or things that can help a person with Alzheimer's. I highly recommend it, especially if you know anyone with the condition or with cognitive impairment. I know some here have parental issues and there are things that can ease the condition. Sine my father had it, it is probably my biggest fear. I think you google it, it will come in. When I click on the link it goes to event.awakeningfromalzheimers.com. The two speakers will only be shown today and are not available for purchase.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

does anyone in here use firefox??


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I use foxfire. Do you have a question? Not sure I would be able to answer it but I would try.

The cost of Epi pens is outragous. I had a reaction years ago to ground bees. I got itchy on my palms and soles of my feet and then later hives. I was at the clinic by then. I haven't had an epi pen in years. I so very seldom run over a nest with the lawn mower. This summer when i was getting ready for vacation, I talked to my homeopathic practicioner. She told me what to buy and how to take it. It cost under $10. I have a friend who used a homeopathic remedy for her daughter when she had reactions and it worked like a charm. I haven't had to use mine yet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are beautiful shawls, Linda!

Your sweater looks so comfy. :sm24:

p. 46


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I use foxfire. Do you have a question? Not sure I would be able to answer it but I would try.
> 
> The cost of Epi pens is outrageous. I had a reaction years ago to ground bees. I got itchy on my palms and soles of my feet and then later hives. I was at the clinic by then. I haven't had an epi pen in years. I so very seldom run over a nest with the lawn mower. This summer when i was getting ready for vacation, I talked to my homeopathic practitioner. She told me what to buy and how to take it. It cost under $10. I have a friend who used a homeopathic remedy for her daughter when she had reactions and it worked like a charm. I haven't had to use mine yet.


One of the MAIN reasons I went after dark and sprayed with Wasp and Hornet spray around the one set of mailboxes! No more Yellow Jackets around the area! If Dad hadn't been nailed once (and He *IS* sensitive to being stung) and we do NOT have any Epi-pen present...though we do have coffee grounds we can dampen that are not decaffeinated. :sm25:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My plans were not to be .Neighbours arrived ,I tried to do the very stretchy cast on .That took me what seemed like for ever to finally get into some kind of rhythm .I invited the neighbours who had been earlier to come for tea so They arrived -- only just gone .We had a take away from a local Indian place .
Live and learn applied with the cast on .I just couldn't see it at first and then was getting big gaps but it is not too bad now .To think that casting on can be so awkward to learn ! At one time every time I tried to count the stitches I had to re start as I had fallen asleep !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real! Where will you move to? And will there be as much room, or are you downsizing?


Not sure. About the same room wise I believe. We have enough stuff to keep that even getting rid of a bunch will still leave a lot.

Where to is still up in the air. We are looking in the area and in the state. But, we figure if we can get this house sold then buying one will be a lot easier. At least, that is what we are hoping. There are a few places we have looked at and are interested in. We are going through a realtor for part of it and hope to hear soon about one of the pieces of property.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you moving within the same city or elsewhere?


Definitely elsewhere! We are looking for more out in the country. Yes, I am the extreme edge now, but we want to be further out if at all possible.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Laury started the process of designing beaded gowns with a wedding dress. I posted them several years ago, but here is one photo reposted. She has now done a wedding dress and a couple of dresses without beads but along similar lines. She has also done a backless, long blue cocktail dress with a matching cape, a purple halter necked gown and this year the heart dress. Quite a volume of work. As she has progressed, one can see a definite development in your work -- each one improving upon her earlier efforts -- but all of them, quite extraordinary. Having had the opportunity to see all of them on her, I think that the heart dress may be the best, although I'm partially to the wedding gown -- so maybe I should say they are comparable.


Oh my, I had to catch my eyes and my mouth! My eyes wanting to pop out and my mouth falling open! Please pass along my sincere admiration to Laury. Wow.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, I hope all goes well with your moving. Are you staying in the same area?


I don't think so. As much as we love the area, it is time to go.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

One of my WIPs is now finished. This was interesting and somewhat :sm06: frustrating at the same time.

I knit the lacy side first, and silly me put it on waste yarn, but, it was the same as what I used to knit it! On size 1 (US) needles! Not even remotely recommended to do that.

Then I knit the solid/back piece. Left it on the needle. Smart move!

Then I did a three needle bind off. Now that will make your eyes sore! Dark purple, size 1 needle, yarn smaller than crochet thread. Could only do a couple of sections at a time. I was using a crochet hook instead of a knitting needle though. Should have seen me. The two needles that the front and back were on, the crochet hook for the bind off, and then a third needle, a dpn, to help manipulate the stitches! 

But, it is finished! I took the front to the LYS to buy the material to line it with because I didn't want to use the basic white. I wanted to make it POP! I hope I succeeded.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Not sure. About the same room wise I believe. We have enough stuff to keep that even getting rid of a bunch will still leave a lot.
> 
> Where to is still up in the air. We are looking in the area and in the state. But, we figure if we can get this house sold then buying one will be a lot easier. At least, that is what we are hoping. There are a few places we have looked at and are interested in. We are going through a realtor for part of it and hope to hear soon about one of the pieces of property.


Wishing you all the very best. I hope I don't have to move again, but who knows?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is now finished. This was interesting and somewhat :sm06: frustrating at the same time.
> 
> I knit the lacy side first, and silly me put it on waste yarn, but, it was the same as what I used to knit it! On size 1 (US) needles! Not even remotely recommended to do that.
> 
> ...


The two colours do indeed 'pop'! Looks lovely, what is it stuffed with- I've had problems with Dacron stuffing going really limp and lumpy in time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Definitely elsewhere! We are looking for more out in the country. Yes, I am the extreme edge now, but we want to be further out if at all possible.


I do hope the move goes well. I love your finished WIP :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wishing you all the very best. I hope I don't have to move again, but who knows?


Thank you. It is a slow process. We knew we would eventually move again, just not sure when, and now seems to be the time.

Hope you don't have to move again if you don't need or want to. It is a lot of work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two colours do indeed 'pop'! Looks lovely, what is it stuffed with- I've had problems with Dacron stuffing going really limp and lumpy in time.


Thank you! I am not always the best at putting two colors together, but a lady at the LYS said they went well together, so I trusted her!

The stuffing is a huge box I bought over 10 years ago. I still have enough left for at least four more good sized pillows. I am not sure the brand name or anything like that. I know it is what is available at JoAnn's, but that doesn't help you there. Maybe someone else knows the name of the brand. I know I like it and it does seem to be very washable. I just need to keep "separating" the stuffing while it is drying and I do air dry them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. It is a slow process. We knew we would eventually move again, just not sure when, and now seems to be the time.
> 
> Hope you don't have to move again if you don't need or want to. It is a lot of work.


It certainly is! Moving or not depends on keeping reasonable health, and the landlord.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I am not always the best at putting two colors together, but a lady at the LYS said they went well together, so I trusted her!
> 
> The stuffing is a huge box I bought over 10 years ago. I still have enough left for at least four more good sized pillows. I am not sure the brand name or anything like that. I know it is what is available at JoAnn's, but that doesn't help you there. Maybe someone else knows the name of the brand. I know I like it and it does seem to be very washable. I just need to keep "separating" the stuffing while it is drying and I do air dry them.


There is a high probability it's something we don't have!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are beautiful shawls, Linda!
> 
> Your sweater looks so comfy. :sm24:
> 
> p. 46


Thank you, Toni. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope the move goes well. I love your finished WIP :sm24:


Me too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is now finished. This was interesting and somewhat :sm06: frustrating at the same time.
> 
> I knit the lacy side first, and silly me put it on waste yarn, but, it was the same as what I used to knit it! On size 1 (US) needles! Not even remotely recommended to do that.
> 
> ...


Lovely pillow JanetLee. Sorry you are facing a move soon, but do hope that you quickly sell your current place and find something even better and, if possible, further out. I'll pass your comments on to Laury.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I dislike the name spit splicing, but I splice all my wool and rather than spitting on it, I do dampen with my lips. I think the real difference from what I can find as a description of spit splicing and what I do is that I actually disassembly the entire spin on both ends, then rejoin each ply and respin then rejoin the yarn and spin again. I learned this method in the late 1980s and have been using it for years and years. I had wanted to try a dry splice with the needle assuming that if it held without any moisture, then it was a solid splice. When I tugged on the ends, it didn't weaken at all. Nice and sound.
> 
> I have found with this particular yarn (merino, grown, prepared, dyed and spun in Uruguay) that the spin on the 2ply lace weight is so tight that I have trouble unspinning it. Although I've done a lot with this yarn, I can say that the needle splice that I did a couple of hours ago, was the easiest and best splice I've ever done which is saying something for me since I'm absolutely committed to splicing both wool and alpaca. Of course, it is a different story with vegetable and man-made fibers.


DeEtta, I'm sorry if I sounded harsh with the bit about "split" splicing, I certainly didn't mean to. You do the method the same way I do it. Doing a dry splice is something I've never thought about, so you're way ahead of me. I'll have to try it. It looks like a great way to do it.

JanetLee, what does the saying "a bubble off plumb" mean? I've never heard that before.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I think that was Bill Haley and the Comets. Goddess knows why I recall that name when so many more have vanished :sm09:
> 
> It sure was a major popular song and singing group.


You are absolutely right! I don't know why I couldn't remember it. I guess my brain case is just too full and that bit of trivia got 'thrown out with the bathwater'. And that saying I have not even thought of for years!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> This one was close to me as a child, referring to someone who was not wanted, _You are about as popular as a red-headed step-child._ Yes, I had red hair and yes, I had step-father!


I agree, that is very cruel.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--I respect your choice to work with your doctors and their limitations, but need to say that when doctors limit choices that are safe and healing to a patient, it makes me very suspicious and angry. I just had a similar experience with a man who happens to be a doctor. He is being very generous in funding some expensive dental work for me but is so controlling and limiting. Spent over 4 hours with him Monday trying to get him to accept the holistic limits I demand with anyone I work with. He wound up threatening to not fund the work unless I went with his allopathic thinking. It got pretty heated for a moment and I was ready to walk away from the deal since it was his money. I know if it were me in your shoes, I would do the medical marijuana or find another practitioner. My feelings/belief is that if it is my body, I get to make the final decision as to what goes into it and how to effect healing. Your practitioner, from what you have said, has given no meaningful reason to prevent you from trying a safe and effective product to manage your pain. That is intellectually bigoted and just plain cruel. Sorry for the strong words but they are needed sometimes to express important ideas/facts. I really feel so badly for you.


I agree with you on this one, but there is not another pain doctor anywhere near me and because I have a pain management doctor my primary care doc won't have any thing to do with it. My acupuncturist has your line of thinking also and is looking into how much and what kind would be right for me. One big hurtle is the cost. Now, everything is paid for by insurance so it's really six of one and half dozen of the other! (Another saying, yay!) I'm also looking into surgery, but I think I already told you all that, so don't want to repeat myself. I'll give it a few more months and see what happens. I hear there are some types of marijuana that don't show up on a urine test.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> DeEtta, I'm sorry if I sounded harsh with the bit about "split" splicing, I certainly didn't mean to. You do the method the same way I do it. Doing a dry splice is something I've never thought about, so you're way ahead of me. I'll have to try it. It looks like a great way to do it.
> 
> JanetLee, what does the saying "a bubble off plumb" mean? I've never heard that before.


Oh Dodie -- I didn't think you were harsh -- I just have a very negative reaction to the phrase "split splicing." I guess it is because I am an avid splicer and I've heard others use the "split" expression with a very derogatory cast to their voice and then follow up with something along the lines of "you spit on your yarn!" Well, we both know that this is nothing more than an illustration of ignorance, but I must apologize for my visceral reaction. Please accept my apology. But onto more important comments -- I've now used the wool felting needle splice several times. Each time I'm getting less clumsy -- but even at my worst, the splice is still nice and strong. I've tried it now with beads on the yarn too, and it works nicely. When I hand splice, I'm very careful to maintain the yarn's natural "S" and "Z" twists and to be honest, this is getting harder for me to see easily. With the needle approach, I don't have to be concerned with that at all -- so maybe this type of splicing will become my go to. When I finally get proficient, I'll do up some pictures and share with everyone.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> One phrase that I found myself using today was "slower than the sands of time."
> 
> Another phrase which was my personal one is "slower than slow motion slowed down." Would say this to the guys at work when they were dragging their butts. Also say this to people who just don't move especially when we are in a rush.


We used to say "slower than a slow boat to China" when anyone moved slowly like my kids getting ready for school when they were little!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Lots of great tips there, thanks for the link, Tanya. The curlicue pattern is very interesting.


I liked that one, too. Looks fun to make.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Medical marijuana does not get you high as they extract the healing chemicals from it. But even getting a bit high for some people has been very beneficial in controlling pain, depression, and help in actual healing as the body and mind relax.
> 
> When you study the history of decisions that made this herb illegal, just like so many health policies/laws, we find they were made strictly on behalf of large corporations in the drug and agricultural industries and have nothing to do with health or safety. In this case the tobacco industry had a huge hand in making pot illegal. Even worse they included hemp in the ban which is a phenomenal plant for its 100's of uses from rope to nutrition and requires no chemicals to grow so it is a very environmentally favorable crop.


Yes, the more I hear about it, the closer I get to buying some and trying it. It is legal here, so one doesn't need a prescription. It's just the not knowing how much, what kind and cost issues for me. I tried smoking it when in my 20s and really didn't like it because it hurt my throat. I had marijuana pills when I was doing chemo. I thought I was acting normally, but John says I would just kind of float around! It sure helped the nausea and vomiting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As sad as it sounds, she puts them away. There real value to her is that they represent her ability to create something she defines as beautiful. Her lifestyle is jeans, dirt, sweat and animals -- so maybe the dresses represent something very special to her. She has worn a couple of the unbeaded dresses to more formal events like wedding receptions. Maybe one day one of her grandchildren will want to use them.


They will make a cherished inheritance for some of those grans. I do understand what you describe about her. Her art seems very personal and satisfying in itself without making it public.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much for this link...wow...what a "rabbit hole"...I could spend hours just looking and saving the posts!!!!!!


Yes, it is even more captivating than LP and goddess knows how much time we spend here. Pinterest is such a treasure and titilates the fancies of the mind so well. So much to see and lots to learn and save.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> JanetLee, what does the saying "a bubble off plumb" mean? I've never heard that before.


It has to due with carpentry and house building. Bubble level or Spirit level are the same thing...I didn't know there was another name for it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirit_level


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is now finished. This was interesting and somewhat :sm06: frustrating at the same time.
> 
> I knit the lacy side first, and silly me put it on waste yarn, but, it was the same as what I used to knit it! On size 1 (US) needles! Not even remotely recommended to do that.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is quite a project. Are your needles bent? Cannot imagine making such a pretty pillow and smaller than crochet thread. Yikes!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is quite expensive I am sure it isn't that high around here... but being on pain killers is quite expensive itself and not very effective when you come right down to it.. plus they mess with your system and makes you constipated so then your miserable... My friend and SIL both have those pipes and use the tincture for pain... Plus we have dispensary's that you can go into and tell them what you need it for and they will guide you to the right stuff... I haven't been in one but I have heard lots of story's...
> 
> Tanya the epi pen shouldn't be that expensive either!! they do get you coming and going.. what can you do if you get into something that you are highly allergic too??? Insulin is another MUST have and the price is astronomical... My one client needed 3 kinds of insulin and when his Medicare was "in the doughnut hole" or "Gap" he had to pay out of pocket and his meds would be more than my Mortgage per month!!! it isn't right... even his secondary didn't pick up near enough.. it is very sad...
> 
> I do understand Dodie's predicament though .. if she signed up for pain management that is what they do.. and they collect information for the 'studies' that they do to determine the affects or what ever to report back on how the pills work... so they can't have them messing with any of it.. there should be a way to terminate the decision if it isn't working for the person though.. but finding a good Dr. or one who will take on a person needing Pain Management isn't easy.. My one friend who I talked about has to go to California for her Dr. because no one around here would help her...


Well, as you have heard me say before, we have no health care in this country. We have a private industry that thrives on people's disease states. Their main concern is the bottom line in conjunction with the accumulation of power--lots of it, and always at the public's expense (pardon the pun). I went to a dentist who insisted I sign a document that I would take a list of drugs of his choosing. I refused. Went to another one who insisted I be on blood pressure meds. Walked out of that mill, too. Went home and treated my abscessed tooth with my laser and have had no pain for 5 months now. Hilary is talking about resurrecting the Public Option but that was always a disaster of an idea. We need Single Payer Health care based mainly on prevention and totally divorced from both the insurance and drug industries and the end to the FDA!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Started this as a post and the screen went blank. My friend had the same experience. She went to a dispensary and they guided her through the process for the right combination.
> 
> My DH saw a news segment on the EPI Pens and was disgusted. The drug companies seem to get you no matter what.
> 
> I am watching a free webinar that started yesterday called Awakening from Alzheimer's. The first interview was with Dr. Richard Brown and he was so informative. Episodes 2 and 3 discuss supplements for brain function, almost all over the counter, either as a preventive or things that can help a person with Alzheimer's. I highly recommend it, especially if you know anyone with the condition or with cognitive impairment. I know some here have parental issues and there are things that can ease the condition. Sine my father had it, it is probably my biggest fear. I think you google it, it will come in. When I click on the link it goes to event.awakeningfromalzheimers.com. The two speakers will only be shown today and are not available for purchase.


Signed up for it but haven't had the time to listen. Did tune in to the webinar series about a month ago on Alzheimers and heard about 4 of the speakers. Very good ones, too. The gist of the seminar seemed to be that Alzheimers is a metabolic disease and affected by toxins in our environment and food. Surprise, surprise! I am very glad there are some folk who are able to do this kind of education organizing and present it for free.

FYI, do you know that Bill Henderson died? He was such a force behind the study and presenting of natural cures for Cancer. His death was tragic as it was unnecessary and was clearly due to medical aberrations. May have even been intentional which is what is so horrifying. It is a terrible loss to the public.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> does anyone in here use firefox??


Yes, why?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I use foxfire. Do you have a question? Not sure I would be able to answer it but I would try.
> 
> The cost of Epi pens is outragous. I had a reaction years ago to ground bees. I got itchy on my palms and soles of my feet and then later hives. I was at the clinic by then. I haven't had an epi pen in years. I so very seldom run over a nest with the lawn mower. This summer when i was getting ready for vacation, I talked to my homeopathic practicioner. She told me what to buy and how to take it. It cost under $10. I have a friend who used a homeopathic remedy for her daughter when she had reactions and it worked like a charm. I haven't had to use mine yet.


Yea!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> "I will hang you by your toes in the corner." Ann, our saying is "If the shoe fits, wear it."


One of my favorites when when the kids were teenager"s and acting out, I'm going to "hang you in the closet by their thumbs" and let you out when you're 18! I never would do it, but it slowed my daughters down every once in awhile!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> You are absolutely right! I don't know why I couldn't remember it. I guess my brain case is just too full and that bit of trivia got 'thrown out with the bathwater'. And that saying I have not even thought of for years!


No apologies needed. I am always losing my words. Have had this problem for years but it has gotten really bad lately. I hate it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> We used to say "slower than a slow boat to China" when anyone moved slowly like my kids getting ready for school when they were little!


Wasn't there a song about taking a slow boat to China? I think that is where that saying comes from, no?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oh these are great Janet Lee. I hope to remember the one about not being a complete idiot. :sm24: :sm23: :sm09:


I am copying almost all of them down (I probably miss a saying now and then) and I'd be happy to send a copy to you. I have them on one of "My Page" topics.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


That is a beautiful dress. Did she design it also? She did a wonderful job and deserved the 1st, I'm sure. Your photography was wonderful, also. What was the article that you got Best of Show with? Have you put up a picture already? If so, I missed it, sorry. I would certainly love to see it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful pillow, Janet Lee. 

Done on the computer for the night. Not sure what I am going to do tonight. Knit, puzzle, read, go to bed early.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Laury started the process of designing beaded gowns with a wedding dress. I posted them several years ago, but here is one photo reposted. She has now done a wedding dress and a couple of dresses without beads but along similar lines. She has also done a backless, long blue cocktail dress with a matching cape, a purple halter necked gown and this year the heart dress. Quite a volume of work. As she has progressed, one can see a definite development in your work -- each one improving upon her earlier efforts -- but all of them, quite extraordinary. Having had the opportunity to see all of them on her, I think that the heart dress may be the best, although I'm partially to the wedding gown -- so maybe I should say they are comparable.


DeEtta, that wedding gown is incredible. She just does marvelous work. It's hard to believe that this is her first design. It looks like she's been designing for years. Pineapple is my favorite motif. I have crocheted about 7 pineapple tablecloths and didn't save one for myself! I am burned out on crochet, probably because of the tablecloths!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is now finished. This was interesting and somewhat :sm06: frustrating at the same time.
> 
> I knit the lacy side first, and silly me put it on waste yarn, but, it was the same as what I used to knit it! On size 1 (US) needles! Not even remotely recommended to do that.
> 
> ...


It is a beautiful pillow. I like the two colors together. The peach does make the purple pop. Sounds like it was kind of tough to knit but it's all an adventure, isn't it?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Dodie -- I didn't think you were harsh -- I just have a very negative reaction to the phrase "split splicing." I guess it is because I am an avid splicer and I've heard others use the "split" expression with a very derogatory cast to their voice and then follow up with something along the lines of "you spit on your yarn!" Well, we both know that this is nothing more than an illustration of ignorance, but I must apologize for my visceral reaction. Please accept my apology. But onto more important comments -- I've now used the wool felting needle splice several times. Each time I'm getting less clumsy -- but even at my worst, the splice is still nice and strong. I've tried it now with beads on the yarn too, and it works nicely. When I hand splice, I'm very careful to maintain the yarn's natural "S" and "Z" twists and to be honest, this is getting harder for me to see easily. With the needle approach, I don't have to be concerned with that at all -- so maybe this type of splicing will become my go to. When I finally get proficient, I'll do up some pictures and share with everyone.


Oh, my dear, you don't have to apologize to me. I was sure I was too something! We're fine and I agree, the "spit" expression is not something I like really well, either. I'll be waiting "with baited breath" for your pictures. How was that for getting a saying in?!?

Well, I'm caught up! Only about 15 pages since day before yesterday. Yesterday I had an acupuncture appt., then we went out to dinner, the over to my granddaughter's house to present the baby blanket. We took pictures and I am now (hopefully) going to show of the ggrandbabies and the blanket! I'm going to have to try later, the way John set them up, I can not pick them up here. Tomorrow I hope.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely pillow JanetLee. Sorry you are facing a move soon, but do hope that you quickly sell your current place and find something even better and, if possible, further out. I'll pass your comments on to Laury.


Thank you! Today was spent in going through craft books, patterns, etc. What to keep, what to donate. And the neighbor that crochets ended up with a lot of yarn I would probably never use. There was some recycled silk I just could not work with. She loved it and will be using it to make an afghan.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> JanetLee, what does the saying "a bubble off plumb" mean? I've never heard that before.


Have you ever seen a level the type that builders use? To make sure something is level the bubble must be centered in the little section of fluid in the center (usually) of the level. If the bubble is not centered, it is considered "off plumb", so it basically means a person who is a bit "off". Hope that makes sense!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful dress, and she designed it.

Glad you had a great afternoon.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Dodie -- I didn't think you were harsh -- I just have a very negative reaction to the phrase "split splicing." I guess it is because I am an avid splicer and I've heard others use the "split" expression with a very derogatory cast to their voice and then follow up with something along the lines of "you spit on your yarn!" Well, we both know that this is nothing more than an illustration of ignorance, but I must apologize for my visceral reaction. Please accept my apology. But onto more important comments -- I've now used the wool felting needle splice several times. Each time I'm getting less clumsy -- but even at my worst, the splice is still nice and strong. I've tried it now with beads on the yarn too, and it works nicely. When I hand splice, I'm very careful to maintain the yarn's natural "S" and "Z" twists and to be honest, this is getting harder for me to see easily. With the needle approach, I don't have to be concerned with that at all -- so maybe this type of splicing will become my go to. When I finally get proficient, I'll do up some pictures and share with everyone.


I would definitely like to see this. I do work with wool a lot, but I use a glass of water for the splicing. Just cannot stomach the thought of using anything else. Hubby just laughs at me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Wow! That is quite a project. Are your needles bent? Cannot imagine making such a pretty pillow and smaller than crochet thread. Yikes!


Thank you! Actually, I broke one. But, I wasn't that crazy about it anyway. Where the needle and the cable joined up, the join was much bigger than the needle. That caused me a lot of grief, so wasn't too heart broken when it broke. No stitches were lost, had hubby smooth out the cable so it didn't snag my yarn while doing the rest of the bind off.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> FYI, do you know that Bill Henderson died? He was such a force behind the study and presenting of natural cures for Cancer. His death was tragic as it was unnecessary and was clearly due to medical aberrations. May have even been intentional which is what is so horrifying. It is a terrible loss to the public.


I did not know this. Sad, very sad indeed. What a good man he was.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I am copying almost all of them down (I probably miss a saying now and then) and I'd be happy to send a copy to you. I have them on one of "My Page" topics.


It would be great if you posted all of them at the end of this Party in another thread! Bet you would get a lot more!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful pillow, Janet Lee.


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It is a beautiful pillow. I like the two colors together. The peach does make the purple pop. Sounds like it was kind of tough to knit but it's all an adventure, isn't it?


Thank you! But the peach on your monitor is orange in real life! :sm04:

Parts of it were tough, but I warned hubby to leave me alone while I was doing the bind off. Very smart man left me alone!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> That is a beautiful dress. Did she design it also? She did a wonderful job and deserved the 1st, I'm sure. Your photography was wonderful, also. What was the article that you got Best of Show with? Have you put up a picture already? If so, I missed it, sorry. I would certainly love to see it.


Dodie -- I designed and knitted a lace curtain for one of my front room windows. It took me almost a full year and finished it up right after last New Year. I'll attach a couple of pics -- the first is after I blocked the curtain (size 20 crochet thread with a light starch) and the second as it is hung on the window with a large plant in front of it. Full size is 54"x58".


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> DeEtta, that wedding gown is incredible. She just does marvelous work. It's hard to believe that this is her first design. It looks like she's been designing for years. Pineapple is my favorite motif. I have crocheted about 7 pineapple tablecloths and didn't save one for myself! I am burned out on crochet, probably because of the tablecloths!


Dodie -- She has been crochetting for 50+ years and is extraordinary and FAST. She did 2 practice dresses (all her designs) leading up to the Wedding dress which I think was done in 2007. Since then she has done 3 or 4 others all utilizing pineapple motifs. The most recent on has the heart theme which offered a whole host of new challenges -- using filet crochet and adding shaping to it, multiple tiered skirt, heart shape cut out on back, etc. There are literally thousands of beads in this dress and being able to work with beads on back and forth rows as well as rows in the round is quite an accomplishment -- getting the beads to all line up in the same manner takes a real skill. So what we are seeing is not only her genius for creative design, but the summation of a lifetime of skill in her chosen craft. As an afterthought -- try and imagine how you'd block this dress with the 3-tiered skirt and the need to maintain the planned tier lengths...... As a close friend, we talk about this type of technical detail, and talk and talk. Each day at 5:30 am we talk on the phone and catch up with our various projects and use each other as sounding boards. interestingly enough, she doesn't knit and I try not to crochet -- one could say my skills are largely non-existent in that area. My sewing skills are stronger than hers. It is a true blessing to have someone to share interests -- so even though I can't do what she has done, I got to participate in a small manner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Laury started the process of designing beaded gowns with a wedding dress. I posted them several years ago, but here is one photo reposted. She has now done a wedding dress and a couple of dresses without beads but along similar lines. She has also done a backless, long blue cocktail dress with a matching cape, a purple halter necked gown and this year the heart dress. Quite a volume of work. As she has progressed, one can see a definite development in your work -- each one improving upon her earlier efforts -- but all of them, quite extraordinary. Having had the opportunity to see all of them on her, I think that the heart dress may be the best, although I'm partially to the wedding gown -- so maybe I should say they are comparable.


Wow! That must have taken forever! I agree, I think the latest dress is even prettier


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As sad as it sounds, she puts them away. There real value to her is that they represent her ability to create something she defines as beautiful. Her lifestyle is jeans, dirt, sweat and animals -- so maybe the dresses represent something very special to her. She has worn a couple of the unbeaded dresses to more formal events like wedding receptions. Maybe one day one of her grandchildren will want to use them.


I hope someone uses them, much to beautiful to just be hidden away.
I would love to make something so beautiful but would have no place to wear it.
It's the same with lace shawls & scarfs, I love making them but no one here wears them. I try to find smaller ones I can wear as scarfs but have given some as gifts & know they are laying in a drawer somewhere☹


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Short Rows: http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-short-rows/
> 
> This is a great page of examples, how-to's, intriguing patterns with short rows and swing knitting. Hope it opens correctly


I was just drooling over some of these pictures, but when I try to follow anything down to find a pattern, I am not successful. And yes, I did sign in to pinterest. Oh well such is life! But, there sure are some lovely items posted!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I designed and knitted a lace curtain for one of my front room windows. It took me almost a full year and finished it up right after last New Year. I'll attach a couple of pics -- the first is after I blocked the curtain (size 20 crochet thread with a light starch) and the second as it is hung on the window with a large plant in front of it. Full size is 54"x58".


What a beautiful lace curtain! That is a lot of patience and dedication. Wow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I designed and knitted a lace curtain for one of my front room windows. It took me almost a full year and finished it up right after last New Year. I'll attach a couple of pics -- the first is after I blocked the curtain (size 20 crochet thread with a light starch) and the second as it is hung on the window with a large plant in front of it. Full size is 54"x58".


Wow! Another work of art! Beautiful


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Once in a blue moon
Scarce as hens teeth
Like finding a needle in a hay stack
When the cows come home 
slow as molasses in January
Don't cry over spilled milk. (I think the word used was spilt)
When it rains it pours
All signs fail in fair weather and foul
April showers bring May flowers
Evening red, morning gray, sends a traveler on his way but evening gray and morning red brings the rain upon his head.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the colour combination of the lovely cushion Janet Lee .Turquoise and purple are good too.
DeEtta .Your knitting is superb .
Dodie ,good idea to post the sayings 
Tricia we say red in the morning sailors warning ,red at night sailors delight .Also replace sailor with shepherd .
It seems that Americans move house quite frequently .Perhaps it is because the country is so big with many different weather situations whereas here it is much the same all over unless extreme North or South .Having said that I have made quite a few moves but since marriage they have all been no more than 5 miles from one another .
Hoping my plans for the day are do-able .Started a scarf Elizabeth is doing as a MKAL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> What a beautiful lace curtain! That is a lot of patience and dedication. Wow.


It deserved to win a prize. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I designed and knitted a lace curtain for one of my front room windows. It took me almost a full year and finished it up right after last New Year. I'll attach a couple of pics -- the first is after I blocked the curtain (size 20 crochet thread with a light starch) and the second as it is hung on the window with a large plant in front of it. Full size is 54"x58".


Bother all I can see is a little icon- no image!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am a 30+ veteran of the crochet craft...I still obviously keep up with any/all/most pineapple patterns. I only picked up knitting within the past decade...sloooowly increasing speed. :sm23:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Signed up for it but haven't had the time to listen. Did tune in to the webinar series about a month ago on Alzheimers and heard about 4 of the speakers. Very good ones, too. The gist of the seminar seemed to be that Alzheimers is a metabolic disease and affected by toxins in our environment and food. Surprise, surprise! I am very glad there are some folk who are able to do this kind of education organizing and present it for free.
> 
> FYI, do you know that Bill Henderson died? He was such a force behind the study and presenting of natural cures for Cancer. His death was tragic as it was unnecessary and was clearly due to medical aberrations. May have even been intentional which is what is so horrifying. It is a terrible loss to the public.


I had not heard that Bill H died. It is so sad. He was quite the pioneer. Apparently, his wife plans to continue his work in some way, not sure what.

I watched parts of the webinar you mentioned, too. Episodes 2 and 3 will only be up until 9 am today and were very powerful. Two doctors discussing the power of different supplements. I'm going to buy this series and my sister wants it too. I told DH that he can expect to see me sitting in front of the iPad knitting while I watch it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> One of my favorites when when the kids were teenager"s and acting out, I'm going to "hang you in the closet by their thumbs" and let you out when you're 18! I never would do it, but it slowed my daughters down every once in awhile!


I can remember my mother telling my sister that she was going to pick her up by her feet, swing her around the room and bounce her head off each wall if she didn't behave. Of course, all a threat. These days she would be apvisited by child services, at the minimum. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I designed and knitted a lace curtain for one of my front room windows. It took me almost a full year and finished it up right after last New Year. I'll attach a couple of pics -- the first is after I blocked the curtain (size 20 crochet thread with a light starch) and the second as it is hung on the window with a large plant in front of it. Full size is 54"x58".


That is really beautiful, DeEtta the pattern is so nice, not frilly like many can be. Funny, in this house there isn't one curtain or drape. They aren't as common in the stucco type or Adobe homes it seems. I have seen some in the old adobes and they do look charming.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I use foxfire. Do you have a question? Not sure I would be able to answer it but I would try.
> 
> The cost of Epi pens is outragous. I had a reaction years ago to ground bees. I got itchy on my palms and soles of my feet and then later hives. I was at the clinic by then. I haven't had an epi pen in years. I so very seldom run over a nest with the lawn mower. This summer when i was getting ready for vacation, I talked to my homeopathic practicioner. She told me what to buy and how to take it. It cost under $10. I have a friend who used a homeopathic remedy for her daughter when she had reactions and it worked like a charm. I haven't had to use mine yet.


Thanks Bev.. I hope you can help me... it seems that I can't find out how to clear my cookie cache. IE has internet options and it is clear how to do it.. but Foxfire doesn't :sm13: at least I can't find it...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Janet Lee that is a beautiful pillow... I had a box of that stuffing for years and years too!! I think it finally got moved from a box to a bag and I might even still have a little bit left... Julie the trick to this type of stuffing is that you have to pull, pull, pull it apart over and over again so there are no lumps.. and smooth it over with your hands to make it even smoother.. it is much cheaper than a pillow form but a bit more work too... 

Dodie I took care of a man who had Parkinson's and he had to take those pills to keep his appetite up. If you go into a local dispensary they can help you find what you need.. Not all make you loopy or stink.. this is what I have heard from my SIL and friend.. although I have walked into my friends house and have smelled it before so who knows maybe she is also in it for the recreational part of it.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I would definitely like to see this. I do work with wool a lot, but I use a glass of water for the splicing. Just cannot stomach the thought of using anything else. Hubby just laughs at me.


That is what I do to... the idea of those fibers in my mouth then having to pick them out all day isn't appealing to me at all...lol


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bother all I can see is a little icon- no image!


No problem, Julie -- you've already seen pictures of the lace curtain that I did earlier in the year.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are a few sand hill crane pics. They will be heading south soon.


Love your photos Bev. ????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie try running your anti-virus program.. if I haven't run mine as quickly as they think I should they won't let me see images either...

DeEtta it was a real treat seeing it again.. it is a very beautiful curtain.. It sure seemed to go together much quicker than you mentioned..LOL but then I wasn't the one knitting it.. I remember you keeping us updated on its progress... 

Barbara I don't have curtains in the front room either.. I really want to make some lace curtains and have been collecting doily's for a while now.. if we could get some curtain rods up then it would go much quicker... but the one window is over 100 inches and those rods are quite expensive.. then there is finding the style I like and then a source to get them from... when the time is right it will all come together.. :sm01:
We have blinds in the windows now and I have the tops open for light and the bottom half closed for privacy.. 

Well I sliced my finger open last night cutting tomato's... I am hoping that it will heal itself up quickly.. Joe ran and got a band-aid and we put it on immediately so there is a good chance it will be ok.. but oh man did it hurt.. then I tore the nail on the little finger and this morning it hurts worst.. LOL I must of nicked it with the knife and when I went to tear the little piece off it tore across the nail a tad too short... 
We have lots to do this weekend... and all I really wanted to do is knit and finish up my shawl.. it is almost there.. and I love it! But tomorrow is girls day out!! the guy's are golfing and we are shopping :sm01: I hope to stop at the wool shop and get some roving for my spindle... I see where JoAnnes sells roving too...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from beautiful Vail Colorado. The flowers here are unbelievably beautiful. Even the parking lots gave gorgeous flowers.


Beautiful photos Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou, those are wonderful photos.
> 
> I want to say, I'm back and will be contributing some from now on. I was very ill for several weeks and in the hospital twice, all due to a doctor changing meds and causing really terrible problems. Anyway, I'm much better and am happy to talk to my friends again.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Dodie, I'm glad you're feeling better. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> JanetLee, I ran across this stitch pattern and thought of you.....


That's a gorgeous stitch pattern Toni. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. Ronie, thank you. I do try, but mostly it's catch them quick before they're gone.
> 
> Thanks, Ann, for the clarification.
> 
> Norma, these are for you. Better shots of the wood ducks. I wanted to get the male on from the side, but he caught on to me and went hiding.


Gorgeous photos. ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that sounds nasty. Do look after yourself!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Barbara. ????


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie try running your anti-virus program.. if I haven't run mine as quickly as they think I should they won't let me see images either...
> 
> DeEtta it was a real treat seeing it again.. it is a very beautiful curtain.. It sure seemed to go together much quicker than you mentioned..LOL but then I wasn't the one knitting it.. I remember you keeping us updated on its progress...
> 
> ...


Oh, I am cringing just knowing how the fingernail must feel. I bleed like a stuck pig (another saying?) when cute and take forever to quit with my very thin blood.

I am finally going to block my tunic made mostly in the car and then sew it up. I hope it fits. If not, we can have a pity party together, Tanya.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie try running your anti-virus program.. if I haven't run mine as quickly as they think I should they won't let me see images either...
> 
> DeEtta it was a real treat seeing it again.. it is a very beautiful curtain.. It sure seemed to go together much quicker than you mentioned..LOL but then I wasn't the one knitting it.. I remember you keeping us updated on its progress...
> 
> ...


I think JoAnn's only has small amounts ... online. I didn't see any while in a local store.

Go to Walmart or a local drug store and get Witch Hazel in addition to the Dawn hand dishwashing liquid. I prefer the Dawn soap if I have to keep washing my hands (haven't broken out like I do with Purell). Witch Hazel is for immediate (in-the-Field) cleansing if I don't have access to running water as you will need with Dawn washing(s). Also helps with bruising and possible acne (1-2 cleansing sessions and DON'T keep picking at the spot, guilty). :sm23: Until I learned with the Witch Hazel, I had 2 spots on my chin that wouldn't go away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Janet Lee that is a beautiful pillow... I had a box of that stuffing for years and years too!! I think it finally got moved from a box to a bag and I might even still have a little bit left... Julie the trick to this type of stuffing is that you have to pull, pull, pull it apart over and over again so there are no lumps.. and smooth it over with your hands to make it even smoother.. it is much cheaper than a pillow form but a bit more work too...
> 
> Dodie I took care of a man who had Parkinson's and he had to take those pills to keep his appetite up. If you go into a local dispensary they can help you find what you need.. Not all make you loopy or stink.. this is what I have heard from my SIL and friend.. although I have walked into my friends house and have smelled it before so who knows maybe she is also in it for the recreational part of it.. LOL


I've ended up with Goose feathers- I know how to handle those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> No problem, Julie -- you've already seen pictures of the lace curtain that I did earlier in the year.


It was happening with every picture on KP, I am wondering if the problem was the new software?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie try running your anti-virus program.. if I haven't run mine as quickly as they think I should they won't let me see images either...
> 
> DeEtta it was a real treat seeing it again.. it is a very beautiful curtain.. It sure seemed to go together much quicker than you mentioned..LOL but then I wasn't the one knitting it.. I remember you keeping us updated on its progress...
> 
> ...


That's no good Ronie- hoping by now it's not so sore.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope you heal quickly Ronie .I 
must do some knitting as I have had another interrupted day .
The devil makes work for idle hands ......have we had that already ?
No rest for the wicked .I must have been truly wicked !
Is it DFL taking over with her design ?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to let you know that my new pattern is _finally_ published on Ravelry! Whew! It is 30% off through Monday, September 26th (no coupon code needed) - just incase you are interested. :sm02:

It is a crescent shaped shawl featuring Spring flowers, Lily of the Valley on the edge, and Pansies in the body, with an interesting tuck stitch inbetween. It is knitted from the bottom-up and is pretty fun, even if I do say so myself. :sm17: Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-spring-lune

Many, many, many thanks to Linda, Caryn, Dodie, and Norma for test knitting it for me. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my new pattern is _finally_ published on Ravelry! Whew! It is 30% off through Monday, September 26th (no coupon code needed) - just incase you are interested. :sm02:
> 
> ...


Congrats, Toni. Wonderful composition.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Keeping track of published works is getting interesting...now I have to make a list of the Dogyarn projects...and save up for them if I think my skills are up to it. :sm05: 

At least TLL has projects I can work without having to worry about center-start doilies. Crochet is the only center-start I'm sure of...and sometimes THOSE can get the better of me if they tend to cup no matter the needle-thread pairing. :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my new pattern is _finally_ published on Ravelry! Whew! It is 30% off through Monday, September 26th (no coupon code needed) - just incase you are interested. :sm02:
> 
> ...


It's lovely, Toni. Well done! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my new pattern is _finally_ published on Ravelry! Whew! It is 30% off through Monday, September 26th (no coupon code needed) - just incase you are interested. :sm02:
> 
> ...


Very pretty, Toni. Looks so soft.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


DeEtta, your friend Laury does some incredible work. Thanks so much for showing us these pictures. 
:sm24: :sm24: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I am copying almost all of them down (I probably miss a saying now and then) and I'd be happy to send a copy to you. I have them on one of "My Page" topics.


Dodie, I would love it if you could send me a copy. Thanks. I've already forgotten the one I wanted to remember.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

JanetLee, the colors of your pillow are as stunning as the worksmanship!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Once in a blue moon
> Scarce as hens teeth
> Like finding a needle in a hay stack
> When the cows come home
> ...


Thanks for all the reminders! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> I like the colour combination of the lovely cushion Janet Lee .Turquoise and purple are good too.
> .


Thank you. For me turquoise goes well with different shades of brown/burgandy. But purple is good too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Janet Lee that is a beautiful pillow... I had a box of that stuffing for years and years too!! I think it finally got moved from a box to a bag and I might even still have a little bit left... Julie the trick to this type of stuffing is that you have to pull, pull, pull it apart over and over again so there are no lumps.. and smooth it over with your hands to make it even smoother.. it is much cheaper than a pillow form but a bit more work too...


You are so right! When I go to use it to stuff, I pull and pull and pull to get it all separated. I think that is one of the reasons it stays fluffy. It also seems like it said that on the side of the box. Mine is still in the original bad that was within the box, but in a much smaller box. And it never seems to pick up smells, which is good also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is what I do to... the idea of those fibers in my mouth then having to pick them out all day isn't appealing to me at all...lol


Just the thought makes me want to run my teeth across me tongue! Shudder.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've ended up with Goose feathers- I know how to handle those.


Sneeze, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze,


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Congrats, Toni. Wonderful composition.


 :sm24: :sm24:

What she said!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> JanetLee, the colors of your pillow are as stunning as the worksmanship!


Ah, thank you. :sm12:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Toni. Well done! :sm24:


Thank you, Pam. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Congrats, Toni. Wonderful composition.


Thank you, DeEtta! That is high praise coming from you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Keeping track of published works is getting interesting...now I have to make a list of the Dogyarn projects...and save up for them if I think my skills are up to it. :sm05:
> 
> At least TLL has projects I can work without having to worry about center-start doilies. Crochet is the only center-start I'm sure of...and sometimes THOSE can get the better of me if they tend to cup no matter the needle-thread pairing. :sm23:


LOL! At least I haven't gotten any patterns started like that so far.... :sm17:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty, Toni. Looks so soft.


Thank you, Barbara! They are both very soft. The Three Irish Girls yarn was wonderful to work with. :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Had a great afternoon with the girls. We all over indulged with the goodie -- which ended up being chocolate zabaglione made with amaretto rather than marsala layered in a wine goblet with whipped cream and a mix of raspberries and blackberries. Unfortunately, there are some left overs -- so you know where that is going -- straight to my hips.......
> 
> My friend Laury who does the incredible crochetted gowns, brought her most recent creation up to model for us. She entered it into the Oregon State Fair and got a 1st. Since I got the Best of Show for textiles she didn't get it this year, but the dress is really remarkable. What is not remarkable is my photography. Trying to get photos of her while she was busy spinning around and talking with the others what a real challenge. The dress is made with size 10 crochet thread and a gillion beads. Although the skirt doesn't look heavily beaded it is -- very heavily, indeed. As you can see the major theme is hearts and the back is quiet striking. That is Laury modelling. Can you believe that she is a 62 year old great grandmother -- I guess she stays so trim because she works like a ranch hand -- that is also why she is so brown -- it has been a long, old summer. The white stole that she is carrying is also done in hearts and has white beads on it. Because those beads are facetted it has a lot more sparkle -- the pink beads are smooth seed beads so they give a much more subtle effect. So here for your amazement and enjoyment is this years 3-tiered heart gown.


OH MY!!! Absolutely stunning! Your friend, just like you, has amazing talent, DeEtta!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> What she said!


LOL! Thank you, JanetLee!

PS - I like your pillow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> LOL! Thank you, JanetLee!
> 
> PS - I like your pillow!


Thank you! Just one of those "silly" little projects to break up the larger ones! Quicker gratification!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.
From little acorns big trees grow
Sew on Sunday, rip with your nose on Monday. (Mom experienced this one, sewing behind her Bible on Sunday and sewed it to her dress????)
Walk a mile in his shoes ( reference to judging people)
A stitch in time saves 9.
Waste not, want not.
Use it up, make do, or do without.
Find a penny, Pick it up, all day long you will have good luck.
Step on a crack, break your mother's back
There was one about putting a penny in your shoe, a penny loafer but I forget why
There was a tradition to put a penny in the brides shoe. Maybe someone else will remember them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sneeze, sniffle, sneeze, sneeze,


Oh dear, an allergy?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Toni ,the new shawl is beautiful .For those who don't know ,Toni started her own group on Ravelry and it is called knitting in the loft .i am certain anyone who wants to join her group will be made to feel most welcome .
My goodnessTricia you have a good selection there .I do not know the penny and shoe one.
A healthy body is a healthy mind .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great work, Toni :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Unfortunately Tanya is unable to take the group for the next two weeks so I am going to work with Toni to cover it .Tomorrow I will try to post a new page as Toni has gone away for a short break .We are hoping that you will all help us out and it will become clear how you are able to do this in the new party.
I am sure you will all take it in your stride ( another saying )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Unfortunately Tanya is unable to take the group for the next two weeks so I am going to work with Toni to cover it .Tomorrow I will try to post a new page as Toni has gone away for a short break .We are hoping that you will all help us out and it will become clear how you are able to do this in the new party.
> I am sure you will all take it in your stride ( another saying )


Had a suspicion that was going to happen! Good on you, Ann for picking up the tab!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a suspicion that was going to happen! Good on you, Ann for picking up the tab!


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni!! that is very pretty... I am glad you found a Pansy pattern... and it is a really nice one... It looks just like a pansy.. LOL the whole shawl is done beautifully...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking fabulous, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking fabulous, Julie. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma! This is the longest 'haul' after the sleeves- and of course I am a very long way away from them- hoping I can locate the charts I drew up for the yokes!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I remember something about a penny in a shoe but I don't remember it either... I know the penny loafers were very popular and we put dimes in them for a phone call if we needed to call home.. that is now a thing of the past! try finding a pay phone.. they are pretty scarce.. 

Thank you for the concern over my finger's.. they are still pretty sore today.. I have a feeling that they will be great in a day or two.. 

I am going shopping today so I need to scoot...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Unfortunately Tanya is unable to take the group for the next two weeks so I am going to work with Toni to cover it .Tomorrow I will try to post a new page as Toni has gone away for a short break .We are hoping that you will all help us out and it will become clear how you are able to do this in the new party.
> I am sure you will all take it in your stride ( another saying )


Sometimes life happens and Tanya has quite a bit going on now. It doesn't seem that this group has any problem carrying on. What started this time as sayings moved into cars then sayings and so on. I love our online knitting circle. Thanks to both you and Toni for taking over.

On another note, I pinned my sweater together that was mostly knit on the car trips and it looks like it is going to fit. Happy dance! ????????????????????????. I bought a pair of leggings in Colorado and it will look great with them and be long enough. I hate when tops still show one's bottom. Might be ok for a skinny young thing but I don't think it looks too good at certain ages and weights. Just my opinion.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a suspicion that was going to happen! Good on you, Ann for picking up the tab!


Wow, you are fast. I love that red!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Wow, you are fast. I love that red!


Thank you, Barbara, I am working on two projects, but it is fortunate I have the computer to distract me for this one! Don't do a lot else!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Ann.


And from me, too, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking fabulous, Julie. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your gansey is coming along nicely.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Had a suspicion that was going to happen! Good on you, Ann for picking up the tab!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,that is going to look smashing .
Agree about covering the rear Barbara ! 
We had gathered ,between us ,that managing two weeks would be alright as we are all quite happy adding our five penny worth .
Thank you all for understanding .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Your gansey is coming along nicely.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue- it is a slow process with 5 ply!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,that is going to look smashing .
> Agree about covering the rear Barbara !
> We had gathered ,between us ,that managing two weeks would be alright as we are all quite happy adding our five penny worth .
> Thank you all for understanding .


Thank you, Ann! It will be interesting to see what you take as the theme of the next two weeks!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Toni ,the new shawl is beautiful .For those who don't know ,Toni started her own group on Ravelry and it is called knitting in the loft .i am certain anyone who wants to join her group will be made to feel most welcome .
> My goodnessTricia you have a good selection there .I do not know the penny and shoe one.
> A healthy body is a healthy mind .


Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.

All I really remember is Dad always put pennies in the slots in my new shoes. When looking for it I found reference to putting pennies in a brides shoe and the something old, something new tradition. The only other reference is pennies were considered lucky and if you found one tails up, turn in over for someone else to find and some believe they are gifts from heaven.

The early bird gets the worm.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Is 5 penny worth inflation? I have heard 2 cents worth.
Putting in my 2 cents. 
For 2 cents I would . . . 

Waiting to see what you do this 2 weeks. The past 2 have been fun remembering sayings that are not as common any more.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I think this doing an extra few slots is a ploy to keep my grey matter working a bit better !
Penny is still a monetary amount here although 'they ' think it is not needed .
It was Melanie who had commented that she had to look about something I said who made me wonder if it would be a good topic while we knitted .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

How many people here have that free Kindle Reader from Amazon? There are 3 books I want...and Jane can't help with the free link part.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, Laury's white gown is also perfection. How amazing to me that she can get it to fit so perfectly! I sure hope her grandchildren will someday use them and appreciate their grandmothers incredible talent.

Ann, glad you were able to get the stretchy cast on done to your liking. I am also doing the mystery scarf, but have not even cast on yet. 

JanetLee, good luck with the search for a new place. Like Ronie said, it can be both exciting and exhausting. Hope it all goes easy for you.
Your pillow is fantastic and the colors do pop! All your hard work certainly paid off.

Oh my Tricia, you certainly have thought of a lot of sayings. I think of a few here and there during the day and then by the time I come here I forget them! 
We did go apple picking yesterday and I thought of - an apple a day keeps the doctor away- did remember that one til now. 
Pg 63


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just finished up Toni's cowl with beads on it. Got it blocked and posted pics on the workshop thread. Here's one that shows the light, airy quality of the project and also gives you a peek at the beads.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Its been a pretty good WIP session for me -- finished the baby blanket; have 2 out of 4 cotton placemats done, and now have finished up Toni's cowl and also -- experimented with a different technique for wool splicing and did a lot of experimenting with beading. Just today, placed an order for beads to make a beaded cape now that I know I can actually do something beaded with the techniques I'm capable of employing. Yep, not bad AND enjoyed all the sayings and seeing the slight differences. As I think on it, our language is full of idioms -- in fact it is hard to communicate in a conversational manner without their use. Thanks Ann for the brilliant idea. I, too, am curious how you are going to kick off our next WIP session which, incidentally, I need to finish up the log cabin afghan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished up Toni's cowl with beads on it. Got it blocked and posted pics on the workshop thread. Here's one that shows the light, airy quality of the project and also gives you a peek at the beads.


It is beautiful, DeEtta! Heads up Toni- lovely design!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie try running your anti-virus program.. if I haven't run mine as quickly as they think I should they won't let me see images either...
> 
> DeEtta it was a real treat seeing it again.. it is a very beautiful curtain.. It sure seemed to go together much quicker than you mentioned..LOL but then I wasn't the one knitting it.. I remember you keeping us updated on its progress...
> 
> ...


Sorry you cut yourself, sometimes the smallest cut can hurt so much. 
I only have mini blinds on my living room to keep the sun out sometimes with a valance above, no privacy worries here???? Nearest neighbors except my son is over a mile away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my new pattern is _finally_ published on Ravelry! Whew! It is 30% off through Monday, September 26th (no coupon code needed) - just incase you are interested. :sm02:
> 
> ...


That's so pretty


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cut finger Ronie. I have done that too-and it sure does bleed a lot. Hope it heals fast and doesn't interfere with your knitting!

Looking forward to seeing your tunic Barbara. I like them long too. Glad it fits correct for you.

Toni, so glad I got to do a test knit of your beautiful pattern. i hope to make another one sometime with one of the other variations. Congrats on getting it all worked out and published!

Ann, that is good that you can do the next lp too, thanks. I for one always have wips to continue with!

Julie, you are making great progress with your gansey. That is a lot of stitches.

DeEtta, the cowl is so lovely. It looks so soft and airy and shows the pattern off to perfection. You did accomplish a lot these 2 weeks!

I am still working on Toni's cowl. I have decided to do a second repeat and hope to finish soon. I did finish this months pattern for the 2016 Year of Lace scarf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear about your cut finger Ronie. I have done that too-and it sure does bleed a lot. Hope it heals fast and doesn't interfere with your knitting!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your tunic Barbara. I like them long too. Glad it fits correct for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn! I wonder just how many stitches went into knitting the three ply twin-sets that were so fashionable in my youth? Never made one myself but a friend at school did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear about your cut finger Ronie. I have done that too-and it sure does bleed a lot. Hope it heals fast and doesn't interfere with your knitting!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your tunic Barbara. I like them long too. Glad it fits correct for you.
> 
> ...


That's so pretty, DeEtta


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caryn! I wonder just how many stitches went into knitting the three ply twin-sets that were so fashionable in my youth? Never made one myself but a friend at school did.


I did wear those, but they were store bought. Your friend must have had a lot of patience


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I did wear those, but they were store bought. Your friend must have had a lot of patience


Her Mum did a huge spiel about being a solo parent, and she had largely to make all she wanted to wear. Claimed the money wouldn't stretch to clothing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, an allergy?


Yes, and quite a bad one, and chicken feathers are worse! When we used to raise chickens and had a day of dressing and freezing them, my head would be hurting so bad the next day I could not even stand up. Didn't get me out of having to do it though. My mother thought I was pretending. Go figure!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

A stitch in time saves nine!

Once on the lips, forever on the hips!

Easy come, easy go.

What goes around, comes around.

And there was one about shutting your mouth and bugs, but I don't recall it completely. Maybe some one else remembers it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a suspicion that was going to happen! Good on you, Ann for picking up the tab!


Ohhh, purdy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, good luck with the search for a new place. Like Ronie said, it can be both exciting and exhausting. Hope it all goes easy for you.
> Your pillow is fantastic and the colors do pop! All your hard work certainly paid off.


Thank you! I do like bright and bold in some instances.

Hubby keeps asking what type of house do I prefer, and I tell him, I picked out this one, it is his turn to pick out one! He actually seemed to take that in stride. The biggest thing is we do _not_ want an HOA. Those are about as useful as hens teeth. (Another saying :sm16: )


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished up Toni's cowl with beads on it. Got it blocked and posted pics on the workshop thread. Here's one that shows the light, airy quality of the project and also gives you a peek at the beads.


Lovely color, beautiful design, perfect combinations :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I do like bright and bold in some instances.
> 
> Hubby keeps asking what type of house do I prefer, and I tell him, I picked out this one, it is his turn to pick out one! He actually seemed to take that in stride. The biggest thing is we do _not_ want an HOA. Those are about as useful as hens teeth. (Another saying :sm16: )


What is a HOA?

Your pillow us lovely


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely color, beautiful design, perfect combinations :sm24:


Ditto from me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a HOA?
> 
> Your pillow us lovely


HOA is a Home Owners Association. I could use bad language here, but I won't. Worthless committee that either wants to tell you what you can or cannot do, or totally ignores the CCR (regulations) governing the group. Where we live they have basically "killed" the association. While I was the treasurer we collected the yearly dues, and our due were extremely low, only $37.50 per year. Some places have over $100 a month dues. The last year I was the treasurer I was trying to get the president and secretary to agree on starting to charge folks interest or penalties for not paying, as has been done in the past. Wow, did they every turn the air blue! (Another saying.) Told me the regulations (from the state no less) were just guidelines and didn't need to be followed. So basically I gave up. Turned everything over to them. Since then they have spent almost all the money we had, over $4000, on stupid stuff only they would use. And this after complaining about a former treasurer who took money for her own personal use. Sorry about the tirade, but this is a bit of a sore spot.

Has anyone else on here had to deal with an HOA?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another saying in reference to something you don't like: That left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Love it?


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Its been a pretty good WIP session for me -- finished the baby blanket; have 2 out of 4 cotton placemats done, and now have finished up Toni's cowl and also -- experimented with a different technique for wool splicing and did a lot of experimenting with beading. Just today, placed an order for beads to make a beaded cape now that I know I can actually do something beaded with the techniques I'm capable of employing. Yep, not bad AND enjoyed all the sayings and seeing the slight differences. As I think on it, our language is full of idioms -- in fact it is hard to communicate in a conversational manner without their use. Thanks Ann for the brilliant idea. I, too, am curious how you are going to kick off our next WIP session which, incidentally, I need to finish up the log cabin afghan.


What is the WIP session you refer to? Is it a forum?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JlsH said:


> What is the WIP session you refer to? Is it a forum?


Ann has hosted the last two weeks and rather than focussing our attention on a specific project, she set the two week session up for general comments and sharing while most of us concentrated on finishing up works in progress (WIPs). Ann added a bit of fun to this last couple of weeks by challenging us to share common sayings that we use in our daily lives. So we had a chance to compare those sayings internationally and reminiscence. Glad you have joined in the fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, and quite a bad one, and chicken feathers are worse! When we used to raise chickens and had a day of dressing and freezing them, my head would be hurting so bad the next day I could not even stand up. Didn't get me out of having to do it though. My mother thought I was pretending. Go figure!


She was not the kindest of mothers, when it came to her red-headed daughter. I remember one awful day bottling peaches with the first of what I now recognise as a migraine head ache, it was very hot, and Mum was not very sympathetic, but I think your situation was rather worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Ohhh, purdy!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I do like bright and bold in some instances.
> 
> Hubby keeps asking what type of house do I prefer, and I tell him, I picked out this one, it is his turn to pick out one! He actually seemed to take that in stride. The biggest thing is we do _not_ want an HOA. Those are about as useful as hens teeth. (Another saying :sm16: )


Sorry, translation needed! (HOA)

I see you explain further on!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


They all look great, Tricia. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They all look great, Tricia. :sm24:


ditto!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice work so far! I can pick on Jessica-Jean I think for the kindle reader situation... maybe?

I'm not upset...just frustrated that I don't have any control over what I can download on my portable. At the time I got it my thought was that 4GB would be enough... I have to learn to anticipate tablet technology... not desktop computer system. :sm23:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished up Toni's cowl with beads on it. Got it blocked and posted pics on the workshop thread. Here's one that shows the light, airy quality of the project and also gives you a peek at the beads.


Lovely, DeEtta. Love the colour too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


Nice work, Tricia. They will be enjoyed I should think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished up Toni's cowl with beads on it. Got it blocked and posted pics on the workshop thread. Here's one that shows the light, airy quality of the project and also gives you a peek at the beads.


That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is very pretty. i had better complete mine before the month ends. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


I love them all but the one with beads is great :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I do hope I'm not sickening for something. I got up early this morning and started cleaning, reorganising, throwing stuff out, piling other stuff into bags for donation. Not at all what I had planned. Must have been infected by some bug. :sm19:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I do hope I'm not sickening for something. I got up early this morning and started cleaning, reorganising, throwing stuff out, piling other stuff into bags for donation. Not at all what I had planned. Must have been infected by some bug. :sm19:


Oh dear!!! I hope you get well soon. What a nasty thing to happen :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha Linda .If you were younger I might suggest you were getting ready to nest !Strangely ,it must be something in the air because last week the kitchen was under attack .I threw several jars of spices ,bags of nuts etc .out .This after finding the freezer had decided to go on strike and a black bag full of food went to the bin .
Please join in Jl.. Everyone is valued in here. 
I am going to set up the new party in a few minutes .This morning didn't appear too good outside but I managed to tidy up a considerable amount ready for winter .Have to leave enough room in the bin for the gardener to empty the grass cuttings tomorrow .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Caryn and De Etta you have both shown some beautiful pieces designed by our very own members .
Tricia ...you seem to be able to get through a huge amount of knitting and your generosity is beyond bounds .Do you get a lot of yarn donated or do you have to go and buy it ?
Wise to avoid having anyone else deciding to spend YOUR money by having some sort of shared accounting Janet Lee .
We owned a flat , which had a management group of which DH and I were members and some of the things they wanted to spend on beggared belief .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And I am back off to bed for a bit- on round 74 of the red Gansey- but getting tired again at nearly 1 30 am.!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,sleep well.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425222-1.html

I do hope this works as it has been reluctant to paste !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear!!! I hope you get well soon. What a nasty thing to happen :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sometimes life happens and Tanya has quite a bit going on now. It doesn't seem that this group has any problem carrying on. What started this time as sayings moved into cars then sayings and so on. I love our online knitting circle. Thanks to both you and Toni for taking over.
> 
> On another note, I pinned my sweater together that was mostly knit on the car trips and it looks like it is going to fit. Happy dance! ????????????????????????. I bought a pair of leggings in Colorado and it will look great with them and be long enough. I hate when tops still show one's bottom. Might be ok for a skinny young thing but I don't think it looks too good at certain ages and weights. Just my opinion.


This is true... we don't have contracts here...LOL and we seem to carry on by ourselves pretty much.. it is a lot of fun when we all pick a project to work on together though and seems to be something we haven't done for awhile... I think DFL has something in store for use coming up.. that will be fun...

I so agree with you on the bottom showing thing.. even on young skinny girls it can be a bit embarrassing :sm12: and then there are those ladies who think they are thin and trim and really are not!!! LOL I see all shapes and sizes in the shop...

I look forward to seeing your sweater and maybe you will model it for us :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caryn! I wonder just how many stitches went into knitting the three ply twin-sets that were so fashionable in my youth? Never made one myself but a friend at school did.


I think the site is called 'Purple Kitty' it has vintage patterns and they have those twin sets.. I bet if you still have some knitting magazines or books from back then they might have the patterns... I would do a search on the net and see what comes up.. but then those patterns wouldn't really tell you how many stitches go into it.. I would love to make one though.. maybe not the shell that goes under it.. but the sweater itself would be pretty...

Karen... I don't know anything about a free kindle... but you can read those books on any device.. your handheld would be a good one to download the book too... then you just delete it when your done reading it.. that is what I do..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta that turned out really pretty!! very lacy and a nice vibrant color!! you did a great job with your beads... and a great job with your WIP's

Caryn that looks great... your finished scarf is going to be beautiful....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia your donations turned out great.. how cute the little hat with beads is... and the others are very nice too... I'm glad you are knitting for the children with the donated yarn... you do such good work!!

Sleep well Julie... 

I'll see you all over in the new LP


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished up Toni's cowl with beads on it. Got it blocked and posted pics on the workshop thread. Here's one that shows the light, airy quality of the project and also gives you a peek at the beads.


Really pretty, DeEtta. It is on my list to make but Christmas gifts have to come first. I even have the yarn and beads. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear about your cut finger Ronie. I have done that too-and it sure does bleed a lot. Hope it heals fast and doesn't interfere with your knitting!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your tunic Barbara. I like them long too. Glad it fits correct for you.
> 
> ...


Very nice BON, Caryn. I posted mined on Ravelry, but here it is. Guess I took August and Sept. Such a fun scarf to make.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> HOA is a Home Owners Association. I could use bad language here, but I won't. Worthless committee that either wants to tell you what you can or cannot do, or totally ignores the CCR (regulations) governing the group. Where we live they have basically "killed" the association. While I was the treasurer we collected the yearly dues, and our due were extremely low, only $37.50 per year. Some places have over $100 a month dues. The last year I was the treasurer I was trying to get the president and secretary to agree on starting to charge folks interest or penalties for not paying, as has been done in the past. Wow, did they every turn the air blue! (Another saying.) Told me the regulations (from the state no less) were just guidelines and didn't need to be followed. So basically I gave up. Turned everything over to them. Since then they have spent almost all the money we had, over $4000, on stupid stuff only they would use. And this after complaining about a former treasurer who took money for her own personal use. Sorry about the tirade, but this is a bit of a sore spot.
> 
> Has anyone else on here had to deal with an HOA?


No wonder you want nothing to do with that. 
I knew people who lived in condos paid fees but didn't know it could apply to those in houses. 
I know I wouldn't want to live in a condo, my son rented one while going to NAIT & the owner got a $10,000 bill for repairs to the parkade????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> HOA is a Home Owners Association. I could use bad language here, but I won't. Worthless committee that either wants to tell you what you can or cannot do, or totally ignores the CCR (regulations) governing the group. Where we live they have basically "killed" the association. While I was the treasurer we collected the yearly dues, and our due were extremely low, only $37.50 per year. Some places have over $100 a month dues. The last year I was the treasurer I was trying to get the president and secretary to agree on starting to charge folks interest or penalties for not paying, as has been done in the past. Wow, did they every turn the air blue! (Another saying.) Told me the regulations (from the state no less) were just guidelines and didn't need to be followed. So basically I gave up. Turned everything over to them. Since then they have spent almost all the money we had, over $4000, on stupid stuff only they would use. And this after complaining about a former treasurer who took money for her own personal use. Sorry about the tirade, but this is a bit of a sore spot.
> 
> Has anyone else on here had to deal with an HOA?


While occasionally there are niggling little issues with our HOA, it is the best one we have had. Our dues are $300 annually and they really keep the neighborhood nice. They advocate for us either other organizations, make sure people put their garbage trolleys away so they aren't sitting outside, make sure outdoor lights aren't too bright (one of the reasons people move here is for the dark night sky), and owners of barking dogs are notified if they leave them out all day barking. Overall, we are pleased with them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


Very nice & they will be appreciated.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


Very cute. I did a beaded one like your's. It got purchased quickly at our Sept sales event.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do hope I'm not sickening for something. I got up early this morning and started cleaning, reorganising, throwing stuff out, piling other stuff into bags for donation. Not at all what I had planned. Must have been infected by some bug. :sm19:


Your not pregnant are you?? I heard just before you go into labour you get the house cleaning bug????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Nice work so far! I can pick on Jessica-Jean I think for the kindle reader situation... maybe?
> 
> I'm not upset...just frustrated that I don't have any control over what I can download on my portable. At the time I got it my thought was that 4GB would be enough... I have to learn to anticipate tablet technology... not desktop computer system. :sm23:


My husband got an iPad mini that doesn't download much either due to low memory. It wasn't too long before he got a regular iPad. The mini came with a cellular plan and we use it in the car on trips. Saves on using the data on our phones.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I do hope I'm not sickening for something. I got up early this morning and started cleaning, reorganising, throwing stuff out, piling other stuff into bags for donation. Not at all what I had planned. Must have been infected by some bug. :sm19:


Ha ha! Get well soon. ???? I need to catch the bug yo get the house cleaned up before company arrives on Saturday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> This is true... we don't have contracts here...LOL and we seem to carry on by ourselves pretty much.. it is a lot of fun when we all pick a project to work on together though and seems to be something we haven't done for awhile... I think DFL has something in store for use coming up.. that will be fun...
> 
> I so agree with you on the bottom showing thing.. even on young skinny girls it can be a bit embarrassing :sm12: and then there are those ladies who think they are thin and trim and really are not!!! LOL I see all shapes and sizes in the shop...
> 
> I look forward to seeing your sweater and maybe you will model it for us :sm01:


Isn't that the truth, DH & I were shopping one day & I told him that leggings should only come up to certain sizes as there was a lady ahead of us in the store with a backside"2 axe handles wide"( another saying for you) in leggings & a shirt that didn't come down to meet them with the rolls hanging out the bottom. It was quite the sight????????
Sometimes I think people have no pride in themselves anymore


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think the site is called 'Purple Kitty' it has vintage patterns and they have those twin sets.. I bet if you still have some knitting magazines or books from back then they might have the patterns... I would do a search on the net and see what comes up.. but then those patterns wouldn't really tell you how many stitches go into it.. I would love to make one though.. maybe not the shell that goes under it.. but the sweater itself would be pretty...
> 
> Karen... I don't know anything about a free kindle... but you can read those books on any device.. your handheld would be a good one to download the book too... then you just delete it when your done reading it.. that is what I do..


I don't have a Kindle but get books from my local librairy onto my iPad with a free program called Icab Mobile

I can't remember the site name but I know I have it bookmarked somewhere that h as vintage crochet & knitting books free online. I know I bookmarked it as I saw an old pineapple crochet book my grandmother had there & wanted to try a centrepiece. If you seriously what the sweater pattern I will go searching, just let me know.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This is true... we don't have contracts here...LOL and we seem to carry on by ourselves pretty much.. it is a lot of fun when we all pick a project to work on together though and seems to be something we haven't done for awhile... I think DFL has something in store for use coming up.. that will be fun...
> 
> I so agree with you on the bottom showing thing.. even on young skinny girls it can be a bit embarrassing :sm12: and then there are those ladies who think they are thin and trim and really are not!!! LOL I see all shapes and sizes in the shop...
> 
> I look forward to seeing your sweater and maybe you will model it for us :sm01:


I'll post a picture if I look skinny and my bottom doesn't show. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think the site is called 'Purple Kitty' it has vintage patterns and they have those twin sets.. I bet if you still have some knitting magazines or books from back then they might have the patterns... I would do a search on the net and see what comes up.. but then those patterns wouldn't really tell you how many stitches go into it.. I would love to make one though.. maybe not the shell that goes under it.. but the sweater itself would be pretty...
> 
> Karen... I don't know anything about a free kindle... but you can read those books on any device.. your handheld would be a good one to download the book too... then you just delete it when your done reading it.. that is what I do..


That's true. I have a kindle but use a kindle app on my iPad. Just learned how to turn on the night shift mode to minimize the blue light emissions that can disrupt melatonin in your brain (not the pill) and sleep.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear!!! I hope you get well soon. What a nasty thing to happen :sm23: :sm23:


Thank you, Norma. I need to sit myself down and give myself a good talking to. :sm16:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Haha Linda .If you were younger I might suggest you were getting ready to nest !Strangely ,it must be something in the air because last week the kitchen was under attack .I threw several jars of spices ,bags of nuts etc .out .This after finding the freezer had decided to go on strike and a black bag full of food went to the bin .
> Please join in Jl.. Everyone is valued in here.
> I am going to set up the new party in a few minutes .This morning didn't appear too good outside but I managed to tidy up a considerable amount ready for winter .Have to leave enough room in the bin for the gardener to empty the grass cuttings tomorrow .


I've decided it is that change of season feeling, Ann. I get attacks in the spring too. I made some time for outside work too - it was far too nice a day to stay indoors all day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your not pregnant are you?? I heard just before you go into labour you get the house cleaning bug????????


I certainly hope not, Bonnie. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ha ha! Get well soon. ???? I need to catch the bug yo get the house cleaned up before company arrives on Saturday.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those all look great, Tricia. I especially like the one with the beads.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, so nice to see your curtains again.  They look great in your window. I do love your version of Toni's cowl. Gorgeous.

"No fool like an old fool"

Ronie, you asked a great question about Firefox and I have to tell you I don't know. I will ask my son and get back to you. It seems like we cleaned out our cookies not too long ago, just can't remember how it was done.

Thanks, Ros. Re: pics.

Wonderful, Toni. What a great design. 

Thanks, Ann and Toni, for picking up this next two weeks.

Caryn, your BON scarf is looking good. 

Tricia, more lovely hats and headbands. Great that they will be put to good use.



Barbara said:


> ]I do hope I'm not sickening for something. I got up early this morning and started cleaning, reorganising, throwing stuff out, piling other stuff into bags for donation. Not at all what I had planned. Must have been infected by some bug. [quote/]
> 
> Oh, my, Barbara. I hope that you recover soon.  Your BON looks great also.
> 
> Off to get my oar in the new LP.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Boy, my auto correct sure did a job on my post.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Tricia ...you seem to be able to get through a huge amount of knitting and your generosity is beyond bounds .Do you get a lot of yarn donated or do you have to go and buy it ?


A lot of the yarn is donated. It started with prayer shawls and church members donated yarn. Some is yarn donated by people cleaning their stash and one guy buys storage containers, donating any yarn he finds. I am learning to put mixed yarns together as there is no way to match some of it. Some LP members have sent yarn too. I use everything and purchase some as my budget allows.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, so nice to see your curtains again.  They look great in your window. I do love your version of Toni's cowl. Gorgeous.
> 
> "No fool like an old fool"
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> It was Linda who joked about getting sick. My post might have gotten stuck in the middle of her's. Regardless, I don't think either of us are relay coming down with anything ????
> 
> Thanks for the comment about my BON!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Janet, I am now in a community with an hoa. It is a small community of only 10 families. It has been good for us as it has a noise ordinance that is strictly upheld. They have only spent money on road repair since we have been here, which was needed. So, so far I don't have complaints about this one. 

Tricia, more great hats and scarves. You are so generous with your skills and time! I especially love the one with the little beads. 

Thank you Ann, Ronie, Norma, Bev re: Bon Norma, you still have a week and it really was a fast knit once you get started. Pam, yours is looking so pretty too. It looks so lacy. 

LOL Linda. Hope you recover quickly


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was not the kindest of mothers, when it came to her red-headed daughter. I remember one awful day bottling peaches with the first of what I now recognise as a migraine head ache, it was very hot, and Mum was not very sympathetic, but I think your situation was rather worse.


I didn't know any better at the time. It probably made me a lot tougher than I might have been. I have been told by doctors that my pain tolerance is uncommonly high. So, good does come out of bad situations!

Oh yes, migraines. I don't have them often, but when I do I "climb into a hole and pull it in after me".

I never really thought my childhood was any worse than anyone's else's. We all had problems in that time frame.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished 3 more hats and said scarf for three children's home. I used 7 remnant balls of yarn in the scarf. They remnant stash is getting smaller.


The blue one on the bottom reminds me of ice cream with sprinkles on it! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I didn't know any better at the time. It probably made me a lot tougher than I might have been. I have been told by doctors that my pain tolerance is uncommonly high. So, good does come out of bad situations!
> 
> Oh yes, migraines. I don't have them often, but when I do I "climb into a hole and pull it in after me".
> 
> I never really thought my childhood was any worse than anyone's else's. We all had problems in that time frame.


The teen years are not always the smoothest! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do hope I'm not sickening for something. I got up early this morning and started cleaning, reorganising, throwing stuff out, piling other stuff into bags for donation. Not at all what I had planned. Must have been infected by some bug. :sm19:


I know the feeling! Since we are getting ready to sell, we need to do a lot of that! Tomorrow is when they come in and take pictures. I think so far there have been 5 or 6 truck loads to Goodwill with "stuff". Things you don't want to throw out, don't want to move, and don't want to try to sell yourself! Plus it is a good cause!

The tough part was deciding which WIP to leave out and which yarn for future WIP to leave out. A lot of stuff has already gone into storage. After the pictures tomorrow then the nitty gritty stuff will start. At least DH is home for a few days to help me with this part.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am back off to bed for a bit- on round 74 of the red Gansey- but getting tired again at nearly 1 30 am.!


Sweet dreams, Julie! And not of round after round after round of red! :sm09:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I know my pain tolerance was and is high...I remember telling a few of y'all before...

...try having the little finger of your left hand (and I AM left handed) trapped in the hinge area of a screen door. I didn't feel that it was trapped until a friend pointed it out and I tried to walk away from the door. Hurt like the devil and I had stitches in it. I'm typing quite well, so I didn't lose much ability...not that you need that finger except for typing or musical instrument playing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425222-1.html
> 
> I do hope this works as it has been reluctant to paste !


Thank you! Worked for me! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> While occasionally there are niggling little issues with our HOA, it is the best one we have had. Our dues are $300 annually and they really keep the neighborhood nice. They advocate for us either other organizations, make sure people put their garbage trolleys away so they aren't sitting outside, make sure outdoor lights aren't too bright (one of the reasons people move here is for the dark night sky), and owners of barking dogs are notified if they leave them out all day barking. Overall, we are pleased with them.


You are very lucky indeed. Nothing like that happens here. Sad to think because a few don't care the whole neighbor hood doesn't look as good as it should.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Janet, I am now in a community with an hoa. It is a small community of only 10 families. It has been good for us as it has a noise ordinance that is strictly upheld. They have only spent money on road repair since we have been here, which was needed. So, so far I don't have complaints about this one.


Oh, you are so lucky. The noise around here is 24/7. I kid you naught. And it does no good to complain. If you think someone should clean up their over grown yard, they are more likely to tell you if you don't like it, do it yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sweet dreams, Julie! And not of round after round after round of red! :sm09:


Thanks! I bounced up about an hour and a half later- but have napped a couple of times today to compensate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I know my pain tolerance was and is high...I remember telling a few of y'all before...
> 
> ...try having the little finger of your left hand (and I AM left handed) trapped in the hinge area of a screen door. I didn't feel that it was trapped until a friend pointed it out and I tried to walk away from the door. Hurt like the devil and I had stitches in it. I'm typing quite well, so I didn't lose much ability...not that you need that finger except for typing or musical instrument playing.


You've just done this? NOT GOOD.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Janet, I am now in a community with an hoa. It is a small community of only 10 families. It has been good for us as it has a noise ordinance that is strictly upheld. They have only spent money on road repair since we have been here, which was needed. So, so far I don't have complaints about this one.
> 
> Tricia, more great hats and scarves. You are so generous with your skills and time! I especially love the one with the little beads.
> 
> ...


All better today. Sitting and knitting on an intarsia sweater for gs.
:sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know the feeling! Since we are getting ready to sell, we need to do a lot of that! Tomorrow is when they come in and take pictures. I think so far there have been 5 or 6 truck loads to Goodwill with "stuff". Things you don't want to throw out, don't want to move, and don't want to try to sell yourself! Plus it is a good cause!
> 
> The tough part was deciding which WIP to leave out and which yarn for future WIP to leave out. A lot of stuff has already gone into storage. After the pictures tomorrow then the nitty gritty stuff will start. At least DH is home for a few days to help me with this part.


I hope it all goes well for you - horribly stressful moving house.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ouch, Karen. >8-o

Linda, glad you are better today.

Ann, I don't think I thanked you for these last two weeks. They were great!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've just done this? NOT GOOD.


This was thankfully over 20 years ago. I'm not happy it happened to my dominant hand!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This was thankfully over 20 years ago. I'm not happy it happened to my dominant hand!


Does it still cause problems?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does it still cause problems?


Only if I don't wear gloves in freezing cold weather. :sm25:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Ann and Norma! :sm24:

p66

I think the penny in the shoe was for good luck...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> It would be great if you posted all of them at the end of this Party in another thread! Bet you would get a lot more!


I would be happy to, by why not at the end of this one?



Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- I designed and knitted a lace curtain for one of my front room windows. It took me almost a full year and finished it up right after last New Year. I'll attach a couple of pics -- the first is after I blocked the curtain (size 20 crochet thread with a light starch) and the second as it is hung on the window with a large plant in front of it. Full size is 54"x58".


DeEtta, the curtain is beautiful. I can understand why it took a year. I would have ended up putting it onto the pile of WIPs and still not had it finished, if it were me!

It's fascinating to see the dresses your friend has created. I agree that it would be well beyond my skill and I always consider myself somewhere between Intermediate and Excellent in both knitting and crochet. But she is several levels above that. For the kind of work she does, a year is reasonable and of course the end product is wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Only if I don't wear gloves in freezing cold weather. :sm25:


I guess that is not too bad then.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope someone uses them, much to beautiful to just be hidden away.
> I would love to make something so beautiful but would have no place to wear it.
> It's the same with lace shawls & scarfs, I love making them but no one here wears them. I try to find smaller ones I can wear as scarfs but have given some as gifts & know they are laying in a drawer somewhere☹


I agree, Bonnie. I have the same problem here. I have sold one, but at a price that was really ridiculous. She loved it and I just made the cost of the yarn, so I could go buy more! I make them for my daughters and they say how wonderful, but I really don't know if they wear them or, like you say, just stick them in a drawer. So I'm with you, the pleasure is in the making.



RosD said:


> Welcome back Dodie, I'm glad you're feeling better. ????


Thank you, Ros. If I missed saying thank you to anyone that welcomed me back, I'm sorry. Just consider this is for all of you. I care for you all and am glad to be back.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my new pattern is _finally_ published on Ravelry! Whew! It is 30% off through Monday, September 26th (no coupon code needed) - just incase you are interested. :sm02:
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure to knit, after I was told how to do the "nupps". They were buggers to get right. I fiddled with them for two weeks before I confessed that I didn't know how to do them.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Dodie, I would love it if you could send me a copy. Thanks. I've already forgotten the one I wanted to remember.


Chris, I copied the page and sent it to Private Messages, so you should get it soon. It looks like everything was okay.

After I sent it I found a bunch by Tricia and Ann. They are not on it nor any that were done after that. If you want to wait until this LP is finished, I will send the whole batch to you, you just have to remind me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, I don't think I thanked you for these last two weeks. They were great!


I totally agree! Thank you so much. Enjoyed all the new sayings and being reminded of those I had forgotten! :sm24:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a suspicion that was going to happen! Good on you, Ann for picking up the tab!


This is looking really good, Julie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished up Toni's cowl with beads on it. Got it blocked and posted pics on the workshop thread. Here's one that shows the light, airy quality of the project and also gives you a peek at the beads.


It is lovely, DeEtta. I love the color.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments on the hats, scarves and cowls for the children's home. It is a way I can help others that I hope is useful appreciated. It gives me something to do when I am resting from chores and other tasks. I can't just sit and watch tv. Way too boring. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> This is looking really good, Julie.


Thank you Dodie- I am on the 81st round now, starting the gusset about the 129th round.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

Cannot take the time to read the past 12 pp now--maybe later. Thinking about all the fun chatter here and the great knitting going on. Funny how all the idiomatic sayings keep coming up but cannot recall them when I want. Sorry cannot spend much time with you.

Toni--did see that you posted a new lace pattern. You are getting quite good at this design process. Congrats to you.

Forgot who said it, but followed their solution with my tank top. There was just no one around who it would fit in my family circle or who would wear a tank, sooo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by, Tanya. Some times that is the only solution. Hugs to you and your busy life right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for stopping by, Tanya. Some times that is the only solution. Hugs to you and your busy life right now.


thanx Bev. am sure i am missing lots of your wonderful photos.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Cannot take the time to read the past 12 pp now--maybe later. Thinking about all the fun chatter here and the great knitting going on. Funny how all the idiomatic sayings keep coming up but cannot recall them when I want. Sorry cannot spend much time with you.
> 
> ...


????????. Sorry you had to visit the frog pond.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> ????????. Sorry you had to visit the frog pond.


Me, too. It was a very hard decisions but there was no way to alter the size to what it needed to be. However, it was a learning experience regarding several details that I worked thru.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am back  I made the 1500 mile drive and got my new car home. I love it! This past long weekend I spent getting flying lessons. Lots of hard work but fun hard work. Next trip will be to prepare and do my check-ride for my license. Yahoo!!! We took time to go out for breakfast and lunch in the helicopter. How cool is that? It was just Waffle House and a local BBQ restaurant but still way cool to set down in the grass next to the building and take off afterwards. Any meal is better when flying, bad hair and all 

Not much knitting going on since I cannot knit and drive nor knit and fly (heck,I can't even scratch my nose when flying, lol) but I did get a few rows done on Heads Will Roll. I love the yarn for that one - Sapphire Jade's Lacey Lamb - super soft.

Since I am so far behind in the LP I will be speed reading and mostly looking at pictures so pardon any missed commentary.

DeEtta - that is a pretty baby blanket (pg 41). Nice simple design but it works well.

Caryn - you are strong being able to purchase only one skein 

Linda - lovely FO's. My favorite is the Talisman Shawl.

DeEtta - Wow! That dress your friend did is quite an accomplishment - very pretty indeed. And another Wow! The white dress is stunning. Your friend does beautiful work.

JanetLee - the pillow came out nicely! It looks like a sea urchin to me 

Toni - good luck with your KAL of your lovely new shawl.

Julie - great red!

DeEtta - your version of Toni's cowl is so light and airy looking 

Caryn - nice job on Sep BON. I have finished Aug but it does not look like I will get Sep done in time. DH is not home tomorrow night so maybe...

Tricia - you are such a fast knitter 

Barbara - nice BON, love the red beads.

Tanya - with the shape of the top you could have made it into a bathing suit??  The design idea is a good one, hope the next attempt will be more to your liking. Sorry about having to frog.

Whew - made it to page 75. Hope all are well.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am back  I made the 1500 mile drive and got my new car home. I love it! This past long weekend I spent getting flying lessons. Lots of hard work but fun hard work. Next trip will be to prepare and do my check-ride for my license. Yahoo!!! We took time to go out for breakfast and lunch in the helicopter. How cool is that? It was just Waffle House and a local BBQ restaurant but still way cool to set down in the grass next to the building and take off afterwards. Any meal is better when flying, bad hair and all
> 
> Not much knitting going on since I cannot knit and drive nor knit and fly (heck,I can't even scratch my nose when flying, lol) but I did get a few rows done on Heads Will Roll. I love the yarn for that one - Sapphire Jade's Lacey Lamb - super soft.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, Melanie. You have really been busy. But that kind of busy doesn't seem like work, does it? If you ever have time, post a pic of your new car. And, thanks about the comment on my BON.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good to hear from you, Melanie. You have really been busy. But that kind of busy doesn't seem like work, does it? If you ever have time, post a pic of your new car. And, thanks about the comment on my BON.


Echoing Barbara's comment, and yes it is a great red!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Cannot take the time to read the past 12 pp now--maybe later. Thinking about all the fun chatter here and the great knitting going on. Funny how all the idiomatic sayings keep coming up but cannot recall them when I want. Sorry cannot spend much time with you.
> 
> ...


Oh no! did you at least write down the pattern? That looks good to me :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Cannot take the time to read the past 12 pp now--maybe later. Thinking about all the fun chatter here and the great knitting going on. Funny how all the idiomatic sayings keep coming up but cannot recall them when I want. Sorry cannot spend much time with you.
> 
> ...


Hi Tanya, nice to hear from you. Sorry you had to frog but it is better than producing something you are just not happy with


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Echoing Barbara's comment, and yes it is a great red!


Ditto from me, too. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh no! did you at least write down the pattern? That looks good to me :sm24:


I have the pattern pretty fresh in my mind but thank you for reminding me to write it down. Have been going till I drop and almost forgot this important step.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am back  I made the 1500 mile drive and got my new car home. I love it! This past long weekend I spent getting flying lessons. Lots of hard work but fun hard work. Next trip will be to prepare and do my check-ride for my license. Yahoo!!! We took time to go out for breakfast and lunch in the helicopter. How cool is that? It was just Waffle House and a local BBQ restaurant but still way cool to set down in the grass next to the building and take off afterwards. Any meal is better when flying, bad hair and all
> 
> Not much knitting going on since I cannot knit and drive nor knit and fly (heck,I can't even scratch my nose when flying, lol) but I did get a few rows done on Heads Will Roll. I love the yarn for that one - Sapphire Jade's Lacey Lamb - super soft.
> 
> ...


Exciting stuff Melanie. License seems within reach now. New cars are a real high. Way cool for both.

Glad you like the design idea of the tank top. Would need a much smaller body for it to be bathing suit--not mine to be sure. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Actually I was going to do a fill in panel on the sides as there needed to be more side to them. The panels were going to be a very simple stitch pattern to compliment the cables and all that SS.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, so glad you made it home with your new car. Wonderful about the license test coming up-for the helicopter right?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> ????????. Sorry you had to visit the frog pond.


I am sorry, too. :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you are back, Melanie. New car and food via helicopter sounds very exciting :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good to hear from you, Melanie. You have really been busy. But that kind of busy doesn't seem like work, does it? If you ever have time, post a pic of your new car. And, thanks about the comment on my BON.


The only pic I have so far is the one I took in the cell-phone lot at the Philly airport waiting to see if my DH got on the flight (he was jump seating and yes he did). I'll be going to the grocery store for the first time in it tonight, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The only pic I have so far is the one I took in the cell-phone lot at the Philly airport waiting to see if my DH got on the flight (he was jump seating and yes he did). I'll be going to the grocery store for the first time in it tonight, lol.


Wow! Is she snazzy, or what??!!!!!!

The steering wheel is on the wrong side, to my eye!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The only pic I have so far is the one I took in the cell-phone lot at the Philly airport waiting to see if my DH got on the flight (he was jump seating and yes he did). I'll be going to the grocery store for the first time in it tonight, lol.


Very sleek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very sleek


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--quite snazzy wheels you got there girl!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The only pic I have so far is the one I took in the cell-phone lot at the Philly airport waiting to see if my DH got on the flight (he was jump seating and yes he did). I'll be going to the grocery store for the first time in it tonight, lol.


Looks sleek and powerful, Melanie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was just drooling over some of these pictures, but when I try to follow anything down to find a pattern, I am not successful. And yes, I did sign in to pinterest. Oh well such is life! But, there sure are some lovely items posted!


JanetLee--when I sent the Pinterest link to short row knitting I think in the same post there were some other links to patterns using short row knitting. Swing knitting, as it has come to be called, uses short rows.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I had not heard that Bill H died. It is so sad. He was quite the pioneer. Apparently, his wife plans to continue his work in some way, not sure what.
> 
> I watched parts of the webinar you mentioned, too. Episodes 2 and 3 will only be up until 9 am today and were very powerful. Two doctors discussing the power of different supplements. I'm going to buy this series and my sister wants it too. I told DH that he can expect to see me sitting in front of the iPad knitting while I watch it.


This is a bit behind the news but Bill's wife posted a couple of weeks ago now, I guess. He was in Mexico receiving treatment for his cancer and was doing quite well. Every once in a while he need a blood transfusion and would go to a local hospital for this. This last time he was given a bad bag of blood and got extremely ill almost immediately. The staff/doctors blatantly refused to deal with his condition. He was barely alive. The wife called for people to help her remove him from the hospital and they refused to let him leave w/o paying several $1000. She finally paid the ransom and got him back to the treatment where they put him back onto the protocols he had been following but his body, at age 88, was weakened too much and despite rallying some, he passed on. The wife, understandably was furious and stated that she is not rejecting the idea that they murdered him intentionally. Given the politics of the medical industry and its long arms and nefarious history, she is not off track in raising this question. It is a great loss to those of us who really seek meaningful cures and his insights, research and compassionate generosity in helping people with this health scourge.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I like the colour combination of the lovely cushion Janet Lee .Turquoise and purple are good too.
> DeEtta .Your knitting is superb .
> Dodie ,good idea to post the sayings
> Tricia we say red in the morning sailors warning ,red at night sailors delight .Also replace sailor with shepherd .
> ...


Ann- the culture of frequent moving in the US is one contrived by industry as part of its move to control labor, going back to the 1960's. By forcing people to move in order to keep their jobs, they successfully broke up family connections and communities making workers more dependent on the corporation for their social as well as work connections. IBM was a master at this and other corporations began to follow the practice. IBM even bought people's houses from them and paid for their moving costs. They also set standards and demanded their workers dress a particular way, socialize at company 'playgrounds' and be totally controlled. They offered the best salaries and benefits in order to 'buy' their work force and continued in this way until the 1990's. But this kind of manipulating people and their communities created a mindset for being able to move long distances. Other factors, such as kids going to college/university many States away from family also contributed. And realtors were in seventh heaven with the massive turning over of properties and profit them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wanted to stop by for a few minutes to check in with everyone and see what all you are doing. 

Ann--thanks so much for picking up the ball this LP in my stead. Wish I could have handled it.

Hope you enjoy these late bloomers in my garden which is still producing more than I am handling well but which
give me so much pleasure that I want to share it with you:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- Good to hear from you; know you are really busy with your new project.

Ann has opened another thread,. We are at www.knittingparadise.com/t-425222-16.html#9693801

Hope to see you over there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- Good to hear from you; know you are really busy with your new project.
> 
> Ann has opened another thread,. We are at www.knittingparadise.com/t-425222-16.html#9693801
> 
> Hope to see you over there.


Thank you DeEtta. Am feeling a bit separated from LP now and that saddens me but am trying to find moments to tune in. My knitting has practically stopped right now which also frustrates me terribly. Am trying to figure out how to keep some of that energy and get back into it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The only pic I have so far is the one I took in the cell-phone lot at the Philly airport waiting to see if my DH got on the flight (he was jump seating and yes he did). I'll be going to the grocery store for the first time in it tonight, lol.


What a sweet ride! Lucky you, enjoy and be safe!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Melanie, what a classy ride you have there. WOW!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the nice compliments on my new car. I do think she is pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the nice compliments on my new car. I do think she is pretty.


As I said, my word is snazzy!


----------

